# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > امنیت در نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی > سوال: Unpackme : استفاده از " پروتکتور حفاظ "

## ostovarit

*با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان عزیز
من قصد تست کردن کارایی و امنیت " پروتکتور حفاظ " رو دارم ... که با یکی از دوستان در این مورد مشورت کردم ایشون از سازنده های این پروتکتور هستند و یک نمونه برنامه حفاظت شده به من دادند که اون رو برای تست اینجا ضمیمه کردم دوستانی که فکر میکنند توانایی دور زدن و از کار انداختن این قفل رو دارند لطفا از این نمونه بازدید کنند...

توضیح در مورد فایلهای ضمیمه :*

فایلهای سه تیکه ای Unpackme.rar برنامه محافظت شده توسط قفل سخت افزاری شرکت منشور سیمین هستش که تنها در صورتی اجرا میشه که قفل به سیستم متصل باشه ( این برنامه توسط پروتکتور حفاظ محافظت شده ).
این برنامه به اکتیو ایکس Tiny.ocx نیاز داره پس قبل از اجرا حتما" اون رو رجیستر کنید.
فایل Demo.rar هم یک فایل ویدیویی فلش هستش که نحوه اجرای برنامه رو زمانی که قفل به سیستم متصل نیست و زمانی که متصل هست رو نشون میده.

پیشاپیش از همه دوستانی که برای راهنمایی و کمک به من زمان صرف میکنند ممنونم

----------


## Securebit

اینکه گذاشتید آنپک می نیست در آنپک می فایل پروتکت شده باید اجرا شود.

----------


## Nima NT

با اجازه آقای *ostovarit* بنده جواب میدم.
آنپک کردن در مرحله بعد حذف قفل هست، هدف ابتدایی این هست که برنامه رو اجرا کنید , در فیلم دمو هم همین مطلب بیان شده.

متشکرم.

----------


## hamid20live

> با اجازه آقای *ostovarit* بنده جواب میدم.
> آنپک کردن در مرحله بعد حذف قفل هست، هدف ابتدایی این هست که برنامه رو اجرا کنید , در فیلم دمو هم همین مطلب بیان شده.
> 
> متشکرم.


تایید می شه

----------


## sinsin666

چون قفل وجود نداره عملا قضیه انپک هیچ میشود.

----------


## Nima NT

> چون قفل وجود نداره عملا قضیه انپک هیچ میشود.


در پست قبلی هم خدمت اساتید و دوستان گرامی عرض کردم ، فرمایش شما درسته در مرحله اول تارگت یک Crackme هست ، بعد از اینکه برنامه اجرا بشه میرسیم به مرحله آنپک.
اول باید برنامه رو بدون قفل اجرا کنید.

----------


## salehbagheri

موقع دانلود این پیغام نمایش داده میشه. فایلها که ویروسی نیستند؟
Threat Found :
Win32/Packed.VMProtect.AAD Trojan

----------


## ostovarit

> موقع دانلود این پیغام نمایش داده میشه. فایلها که ویروسی نیستند؟
> Threat Found :
> Win32/Packed.VMProtect.AAD Trojan


والا من خودم دانلود کردم مشکلی نداشت ... حالا آقا نیما بهتر از من میدونه ... چون منم فایل رو از ایشون گرفتم ... فقط یک سوال واسم پیش اومد انتی ویروس شما به فایل پروتکت شده گیر میده؟ ... چه انتی ویروسی دارید که برنامه رو بعد پروتکت کردن با اون انتی هم چک کنم مشکلی نداشته باشه؟

----------


## Nima NT

> در دنیای 0 و 1 هیچ چیز محال نیست این برنامه هم شاید پروتکتور خوبی باشه اما آخر سر برنامه ای که باهاش پک میشه آیا وارد رم نمیشه؟ اونجا دستگیرش کن کرکر عزیز
> 
> این پروتکتور حتما رم داره واسه خودش!!!!!!!!!
> هم همین دو همفته پیش کلک 2010 رو کرک کردم!!!!! وقتم رو زیاد گرفت اما چون بهش گیر داده بودم تونستم کرکش کنم
> 
> آقا نیما اگه راست میگن چرا خود پروتکتور حفاظ رو برای دانلود نمیزارین تو وبلاگ رفتیم نبود دانلود کنیم ببینیم خود برنامه چطوره؟
> 
> حامی عزیز یک نسخه از برنامه حفاظ رو برای دانلود بزار!
> 
> اگر می خواهی برنامه ات کرک نشود اصلا برنامه ننویس


قربان ممنون میشم اگر انتقادی هم دارید از ادبیات بهتری استفاده کنید ، لحن شما متاسفانه بیشتر از اینکه انتقادی باشه تا حدی توهین آمیز هستش.
دوستان در مورد امنیت معمولا" دچار سوء تفاهم میشن برای همین یک تارگت خدمت دوستان ارئه کردم تا خودشون میزان امنیت رو بررسی کنن و قضاوت به عهده خودشون باشه.
حالا در این مورد بهتر هست خودتون اول برنامه رو آنالیز کنید و بعد قضاوت کنید.



> والا من خودم دانلود کردم مشکلی نداشت ... حالا آقا نیما بهتر از من میدونه ... چون منم فایل رو از ایشون گرفتم ... فقط یک سوال واسم پیش اومد انتی ویروس شما به فایل پروتکت شده گیر میده؟ ... چه انتی ویروسی دارید که برنامه رو بعد پروتکت کردن با اون انتی هم چک کنم مشکلی نداشته باشه؟





> موقع دانلود این پیغام نمایش داده میشه. فایلها که ویروسی نیستند؟
> Threat Found :
> Win32/Packed.VMProtect.AAD Trojan


نه برنامه ویروسی نیست و از این بابت مطمئن باشید ، برنامه به این علت که از لایه های امنیتی مضاعف استفاده کرده و باعث شده که آنتی ویروس ها نتونن اون رو آنالیز کنن به همین علت برنامه بعضی مواقع به عنوان فایل ویروسی شناخته میشه ( البته ویروس که نه به عنوان Risk Ware شناسایی میشه ).
من خودم از آنتی ویروس avast استفاده میکنم و باهاش دچار مشکل نشدم.

----------


## HadiDelphi

> در دنیای 0 و 1 هیچ چیز محال نیست این برنامه هم شاید پروتکتور خوبی باشه اما آخر سر برنامه ای  که باهاش پک میشه آیا وارد رم نمیشه؟ اونجا دستگیرش کن کرکر عزیز
> 
> این پروتکتور حتما رم داره واسه خودش!!!!!!!!!
> هم همین دو همفته پیش کلک 2010 رو کرک کردم!!!!! وقتم رو زیاد گرفت اما چون بهش گیر داده بودم تونستم کرکش کنم
> 
> آقا نیما اگه راست میگن چرا خود پروتکتور حفاظ رو برای دانلود نمیزارین تو وبلاگ رفتیم نبود دانلود کنیم ببینیم خود برنامه چطوره؟
> 
> حامی عزیز یک نسخه از برنامه حفاظ رو برای دانلود بزار!
> 
> اگر می خواهی برنامه ات کرک نشود اصلا برنامه ننویس


با سلام و وقت به خیر
بنده و گروه همکارم مدتی هست که طی یک کنسرسیوم با شرکت سینا پردازش همکاری نزدیک داریم ، در مورد کرک کردن کلک 2010 باید ازتون تشکر کنم که واقعیت مطلب رو اینجا بیان کردین چون مدتی بود که به دنبال شکایت رسمی از کرکر این برنامه بودیم , انشالله تا چند روز دیگه از طریق همین سایت و پیگیری آدرس IP ثبت شده تو فروم و از مجاری قانونی برای این مساله اقدام قانونی خواهیم کرد تا درس عبرتی بشه برای شما و دیگر عزیزان ؛ که این گونه کارها طبق قانون دزدی محسوب میشه و با متخلفین اون دقیقا" مثل یک دزد برخورد خواهد شد.
منتظر اقدام قانونی ما باشید ، در ضمن اگر ادعای سواد امنیتی دارید ( که ندارید ) بهتر هست به جای ایجاد مشکل برای شرکتهای نرم افزاری و 100% دردسر برای خودتون یک برنامه بنویسید که اجالتا" کرک نشود.

----------


## reza1944

> قربان ممنون میشم اگر انتقادی هم دارید از ادبیات بهتری استفاده کنید ، لحن شما متاسفانه بیشتر از اینکه انتقادی باشه تا حدی توهین آمیز هستش.
> دوستان در مورد امنیت معمولا" دچار سوء تفاهم میشن برای همین یک تارگت خدمت دوستان ارئه کردم تا خودشون میزان امنیت رو بررسی کنن و قضاوت به عهده خودشون باشه.
> حالا در این مورد بهتر هست خودتون اول برنامه رو آنالیز کنید و بعد قضاوت کنید.
> نه برنامه ویروسی نیست و از این بابت مطمئن باشید ، برنامه به این علت که از لایه های امنیتی مضاعف استفاده کرده و باعث شده که آنتی ویروس ها نتونن اون رو آنالیز کنن به همین علت برنامه بعضی مواقع به عنوان فایل ویروسی شناخته میشه ( البته ویروس که نه به عنوان Risk Ware شناسایی میشه ).
> من خودم از آنتی ویروس avast استفاده میکنم و باهاش دچار مشکل نشدم.


 
آقای نیما من از شما معزت می خواهم اگر حرفی زده ام و شما را ناراحت کرده ام انشا الله برنامه شما نمره 20 باشه و کرک نشه

----------


## Nima NT

> آقای نیما من از شما معزت می خواهم اگر حرفی زده ام و شما را ناراحت کرده ام انشا الله برنامه شما نمره 20 باشه و کرک نشه


خواهش میکنم و از لطفتون متشکرم. :لبخند:

----------


## reza1944

> با سلام و وقت به خیر
> بنده و گروه همکارم مدتی هست که طی یک کنسرسیوم با شرکت سینا پردازش همکاری نزدیک داریم ، در مورد کرک کردن کلک 2010 باید ازتون تشکر کنم که واقعیت مطلب رو اینجا بیان کردین چون مدتی بود که به دنبال شکایت رسمی از کرکر این برنامه بودیم , انشالله تا چند روز دیگه از طریق همین سایت و پیگیری آدرس IP ثبت شده تو فروم و از مجاری قانونی برای این مساله اقدام قانونی خواهیم کرد تا درس عبرتی بشه برای شما و دیگر عزیزان ؛ که این گونه کارها طبق قانون دزدی محسوب میشه و با متخلفین اون دقیقا" مثل یک دزد برخورد خواهد شد.
> منتظر اقدام قانونی ما باشید ، در ضمن اگر ادعای سواد امنیتی دارید ( که ندارید ) بهتر هست به جای ایجاد مشکل برای شرکتهای نرم افزاری و 100% دردسر برای خودتون یک برنامه بنویسید که اجالتا" کرک نشود.


 
هادی جان سلام
تو چرا خونت رو کثیف میکنی برنامه که مال شما نبوده برنامه مال یه شرکت دیگه تو تبریز اونا تهرون چه ربطی بهم دارین
قربون کنسرسیوم و اینات برم ما مثل بعضی ها نیستم برنامه ایرانی کرک کنیم بزاریم برای دانلود این کرک هنوز انتشار داده نشده اما اگه زیادی جوش بیاری کارت میفته بیمارستان :قهقهه: .
البته بعضی از جماعت آدماهای زیراب زنی هستم

اصلا به تو مربوطی هست تو اخه نمایندشون هستی

مثل اینکه سواد امنیت شما بالا هست و زیاد هم برنامه کرک کردین پس خودتون از من دزدی بیشتر کردین مواظب خودتون باشید.


حالا هم با adsl کانکت شدم و می خوام Ip زودتر پیدا بشه!!!

اصلا می خوای یه ایمیل بدم تموم آدرس خونه رو برات پست کنم که دیگه دنبال Ip نری خودت رو هم خسته نکنی 

کنسرسیومت رو هم بزار!

دیگه عزیز دل برادر اگه بیان کرکها و اونای که استفاده میکنن رو بگیرن باید تمام ایرانی های رو بگیرن خودت اولین نفری هستی که میگیرن چون ویندوز کامپیوتری که الان داری دزدی پس دیگه دم از دزدی نزن خواهشن

برنامه ای که امنیتش ضعیفه هست بجای اینکه بره دنبال اونهای که کرکش کردن بگرده بره برنامش رو محکم بسازه تا کرک نشه !

------------------------------------------------------------

با عرض پوزش از تمامی دوستان بخصوص نیمای عزیز انشا الله برنامه شما محکم و استوار باشه و کرک نشه

----------


## Cracki

سلام آقا نیما من خیلی وقت میشه که پستهای آنپک می و کرک می شما رو دنبال میکنم ولی متاسفانه شما هم مثل بعضی ها بعد از اینکه نا امید شدید از آنپک می هایی که در این سایت میزاشتید رو آوردید به کریپت کردن آنپک می و نزاشتن کلید اینکه آنپک می شما بدون کلید آنپک نشه افتخار به حساب نمیاد چون تقریبا 99% از پروتکتورها بدون کلید آنپک نمیشن بلکه این افتخار هست که آنپک می بعد از گرفتن کلید آنپک نشود یا آنپک آن وقت زیادی ببرد چون کسی که یک برنامه که با قفل شما محافظت شده رو خریداری میکنه کلید رو هم میگیره و در این شرایط هست که برنامه در عرض 5 دقیقه آنپک میشه.

----------


## ostovarit

> سلام آقا نیما من خیلی وقت میشه که پستهای آنپک می و کرک می شما رو دنبال میکنم ولی متاسفانه شما هم مثل بعضی ها بعد از اینکه نا امید شدید از آنپک می هایی که در این سایت میزاشتید رو آوردید به کریپت کردن آنپک می و نزاشتن کلید اینکه آنپک می شما بدون کلید آنپک نشه افتخار به حساب نمیاد چون تقریبا 99% از پروتکتورها بدون کلید آنپک نمیشن بلکه این افتخار هست که آنپک می بعد از گرفتن کلید آنپک نشود یا آنپک آن وقت زیادی ببرد چون کسی که یک برنامه که با قفل شما محافظت شده رو خریداری میکنه کلید رو هم میگیره و در این شرایط هست که برنامه در عرض 5 دقیقه آنپک میشه.


نکته جالبی بود منم نظرم اینه که فقط یک نسخه بدون قفل سخت افزاری رو برای تست بزاریم ... ببینیم دوستان میتونن به سورس برنامه دسترسی پیدا کنند یعنی با فرض اینکه کرکر قفل سخت افزاری رو داره باز هم قفل براش مشکلی ایجاد میکنه؟؟؟

----------


## Nima NT

> سلام آقا نیما من خیلی وقت میشه که پستهای آنپک می و کرک می شما رو دنبال میکنم ولی متاسفانه شما هم مثل بعضی ها بعد از اینکه نا امید شدید از آنپک می هایی که در این سایت میزاشتید رو آوردید به کریپت کردن آنپک می و نزاشتن کلید اینکه آنپک می شما بدون کلید آنپک نشه افتخار به حساب نمیاد چون تقریبا 99% از پروتکتورها بدون کلید آنپک نمیشن بلکه این افتخار هست که آنپک می بعد از گرفتن کلید آنپک نشود یا آنپک آن وقت زیادی ببرد چون کسی که یک برنامه که با قفل شما محافظت شده رو خریداری میکنه کلید رو هم میگیره و در این شرایط هست که برنامه در عرض 5 دقیقه آنپک میشه.


دوست عزیز شما از کجا تمام پستهای من رو دنبال کردید در صورتی که تاریخ ثبت نام شما مرداد ماه 89 هست و فقط یک پست دارید !؟!!!! ( اگر تونستید 1600 پست رو در عرض 20 روز مطالعه کنید و همه چیز دستگیرتون بشه واقعا" شما نابقه هستید !! )  به نظر میاد بیشتر از این که نظر بهبود و انتقاد از قفل رو داشته باشید ,  از ترس اینکه با یوزر اصلی خودتون این صحبتها رو انجام بدین پشت پرده یک یوزر جدید پنهان شدین تا مبادا .... !!!! *در کل اول صحبت شما با دروغ و مکر شروع شده* و من نیازی برای خودم نمیبینم که بخوام پاسخ صحبت شما رو بدم. :عصبانی: و از دوستان هم خواهش مند هستم که در مورد صحبتهای ایشون و درستی اونها کمی تامل کنن ( آدمی که از اول دروغ بگه دلیلی برای راست بودن تمامی صحبتهاش وجود نداره ).
مسلما" اگر دوستان در این رابطه سوالی دارن میتونن خصوصی بپرسن تا پاسخ رو خدمتشون عرضه کنم.




> نکته جالبی بود منم نظرم اینه که فقط یک نسخه بدون قفل سخت افزاری رو برای تست بزاریم ... ببینیم دوستان میتونن به سورس برنامه دسترسی پیدا کنند یعنی با فرض اینکه کرکر قفل سخت افزاری رو داره باز هم قفل براش مشکلی ایجاد میکنه؟؟؟


دوست عزیز جناب ostovarit ، برنامه های زیادی از قفل های سخت افزاری استفاده میکنن از جمله برنامه های حسابداری نظیر هلو ، رافع و ... که همگی از طریق اینترنت قفلشون شکسته شد ، حداقل استفاده از پروتکتور حفاظ این هست که ...
1.امکان شکستن قفل از طریق آپلود نرم افزار در اینترنت و درخواست برای کرک اون منتفی میشه.
2.امکان شبیه سازی قفل سخت افزاری وجود نداره.
3.امکان کرک کردن برنامه حتی در صورت حضور قفل هم بسیار سخت هستش ، چون مکانیزمی در قفل پیاده سازی شده که کراکر برای کرک کردن قفل نیازمند کرک کردن برنامه بر روی هر سیستم از ابتدا باشه.

و نهایتا" هم آنپک کردن برنامه کار ساده ای نیست که هر کسی بتونه برنامه رو آنپک کنه ( بر خلاف نظر این استاد کرک !!!  که قبل پست شما پست دادن ).

----------


## joker

برنامه نیما به واسطه کلیدی که در خود قفل هست رمز شده ، در صورت نبودن کلید به روش بروتی فورس قابل انجامه که کاری زمان بر هست و از حیطه بحث آنپک می خارجه... 

پروتکتور شما زمانی میتونه زیر تست واقعی باشه که یک نسخه با شرایط استاندارد ( با فرض در اختیار داشتن قفل سخت افزاری در دست کرکر) در سایت قرار داده بشه.
همیشه حسابداری هلو قرار نیست با این قفل ها پروتکت بشه ، یهو هم قراره یک نرم افزار برای یک دستگاه گرون قیمت توی یک کارخونه پروتکت بشه ، اونوقت ارزش داره که به جای قفل کرکر را حتی بیارن پای قفل :)


حالا چرا یهو پریدی به ملت ؟!!! کجای حرفش بد بود ؟!!! چرا جلو حرف حق گارد میگیری؟ :)





> وست عزیز شما از کجا تمام پستهای من رو دنبال کردید در صورتی که تاریخ ثبت نام شما مرداد ماه 89 هست و فقط یک پست دارید !؟!!!! ( اگر تونستید 1600 پست رو در عرض 20 روز مطالعه کنید و همه چیز دستگیرتون بشه واقعا" شما نابقه هستید !! ) به نظر میاد بیشتر از این که نظر بهبود و انتقاد از قفل رو داشته باشید , از ترس اینکه با یوزر اصلی خودتون این صحبتها رو انجام بدین پشت پرده یک یوزر جدید پنهان شدین تا مبادا .... !!!! *در کل اول صحبت شما با دروغ و مکر شروع شده* و من نیازی برای خودم نمیبینم که بخوام پاسخ صحبت شما رو بدم.و از دوستان هم خواهش مند هستم که در مورد صحبتهای ایشون و درستی اونها کمی تامل کنن ( آدمی که از اول دروغ بگه دلیلی برای راست بودن تمامی صحبتهاش وجود نداره ).
>  مسلما" اگر دوستان در این رابطه سوالی دارن میتونن خصوصی بپرسن تا پاسخ رو خدمتشون عرضه کنم.


در مجموع بهت پیشنهاد میکنم بهتره تو هم اشتباه قفل شتاب را نکنی که یک مسابقه گذاشت و فایل اصلی را به همین روش رمز کرد و بعد ادعا کرد که ظرف مدت 30 روز هیچ کس نتونست قفلش را بشکنه ،  و از فردای اون روز برنامه نویسان بی تجربه که بدون مشورت اقدام به استفاده از این قفل کردند و یه جورائی فریب تبلیغاتی خوردند یک شبه بدبخت شدند.
 ( داستان rar با پسورد را دیگه خودت حفظ هستی)

پیوست :
آخرش قیمت نرم افزار حفاظ را نگفتی آ؟  :بوس:

----------


## Nima NT

> برنامه نیما به واسطه کلیدی که در خود قفل هست رمز شده ، در صورت نبودن کلید به روش بروتی فورس قابل انجامه که کاری زمان بر هست و از حیطه بحث آنپک می خارجه...


این تا حدی درسته ( 10 درصد ) ولی اینجای مساله باقی هست که اگر کرکر قرار باشه برنامه رو کرک کنه مجبوره روی هر سیستم مجزا اون رو از اول کرک کنه ، عکسی که هم قرار دادید مدرکی برای گفته شما نیست چون این خطا ربطی به ماجرای قفل و ... نداره ( کمی دقیق تر نگاه کنید متوجه ماجرا میشید ).



> پروتکتور شما زمانی میتونه زیر تست واقعی باشه که یک نسخه با شرایط استاندارد ( با فرض در اختیار داشتن قفل سخت افزاری در دست کرکر) در سایت قرار داده بشه.


شما یوزر نیم پسوردت رو بده تا قفل سخت افزاری رو ضمیمه کنم !



> حالا چرا یهو پریدی به ملت ؟!!! کجای حرفش بد بود ؟!!! چرا جلو حرف حق گارد میگیری؟ :)


بهتره تا از چیزی خبر ندارید در مورد اون قضاوت نکنید ، چند روزی میشه که بنده درگیر این یوزرهای تازه و جدید در سایت هستم که هر کدوم به نحوی داره چوب لای چرخ پروتکتور میکنه و هدفشون رو هم نمیدونم چی هست برای همین بود که این جناب هم که اومدن گفتن بعد از حضور قفل کار آنپک ظرف 5 دقیقه انجام میشه یه کمی عصبی شدم چون یا خودشون رو زرنگ فرض کردن یا من رو احمق.
حرفه ای تر هاش که در همین سایت معرف حضور همه هستن ادعای 5 دقیقه ای بودن ندارن حالا چی شد ، این بابا از راه رسید و شد خدای آنپک و ... ، در کل خدا روزیش رو جای دیگه حواله کنه چون دستش برام رو شد.



> در مجموع بهت پیشنهاد میکنم بهتره تو هم اشتباه قفل شتاب را نکنی که یک مسابقه گذاشت و فایل اصلی را به همین روش رمز کرد و بعد ادعا کرد که ظرف مدت 30 روز هیچ کس نتونست قفلش را بشکنه ، و از فردای اون روز برنامه نویسان بی تجربه که بدون مشورت اقدام به استفاده از این قفل کردند و یه جورائی فریب تبلیغاتی خوردند یک شبه بدبخت شدند.
>  ( داستان rar با پسورد را دیگه خودت حفظ هستی)


من اشتباه قفل شتاب و ... رو مرتکب نمیشم ، چون برنامه من اسمش شتاب نیست و مثل شتاب برنامه نویسی نشده ، قفل سخت افزاری اگر نباشه که تمام ، ماجرای شکستن قفل تبدیل میشه به یک رویا ولی اگر باشه باز هر فردی که از راه برسه نمیتونه برنامه رو کرک کنه ، این رو هم از باد هوا نمیگم ، شاید کراکر قابلی نباشم ولی مدتها تو جمع کراکرها بودم و باهاشون افت و خیز داشتم ، تو تیم UST که کسی نیست که برنامه رو چه با قفل چه بدون قفل بتونه کرک کنه ؛ تیم Unreal رو هم که خدایش بیامرزد ، تیم Ray هم که با روساشون رفیق هستم و ارادت خاصی به تک تکشون دارم.
مخلص جناب Magic و StrongByte هم هستیم ( با این دو نفر نمیشه شوخی کرد ).

پیوست :
در مورد حضور قفل و ... هم شاید الان وقتی میگم اگر قفل باشه امکان کرک کردن اون به صورت عمومی ممکن نیست باورتون نشه ، چون اوایل هم وقتی تو سایتها مینوشتم امنیت 100% همه میومدن و یه چیزی بارم میکردن ولی الان به این نتیجه رسیدین که بنده خدا توهم نزده بود ، راست میگفت ؛ حالا در این مورد هم نمیدونم کی میخواهید بهم حق بدید ، پس باز هم میگم کرک کردن برنامه در حضور قفل اولا" کار هر کسی نیست و معدود کسانی میتونن برنامه رو کرک کنن ، ثانیا" امکان کرک کردن برنامه به صورت عمومی وجود نداره و برنامه ای رو که شما کرکش بکنی روی سیستم شما اجرا خواهد شد ولی روی سیستم من خیر .



> پیوست :
> آخرش قیمت نرم افزار حفاظ را نگفتی آ؟


شماره تلفن رو که گفتم ، چاره اش یه تماسه. :چشمک:

----------


## ostovarit

> این تا حدی درسته ( 10 درصد ) ولی اینجای مساله باقی هست که اگر کرکر قرار باشه برنامه رو کرک کنه مجبوره روی هر سیستم مجزا اون رو از اول کرک کنه ،


با این حساب اگر کرکر قفل رو داشته باشه و نرم افزار رو کرک کنه بدرد خودش فقط میخوره ... تا اینجاش خوبه ... ولی این خاصیت رو نمیشه غیر فعال کرد؟ ... یعنی یک کرک از نرم افزار پروتکت شده بدست اورد که قابل اجرا رو هر سیستمی باشه؟ ... این قضیه چقدر مطمئنه و غیر قابل دور زدن هست ... چند درصد؟




> حالا در این مورد هم نمیدونم کی میخواهید بهم حق بدید ، پس باز هم میگم کرک کردن برنامه در حضور قفل اولا" کار هر کسی نیست و معدود کسانی میتونن برنامه رو کرک کنن ، ثانیا" امکان کرک کردن برنامه به صورت عمومی وجود نداره و برنامه ای رو که شما کرکش بکنی روی سیستم شما اجرا خواهد شد ولی روی سیستم من خیر .


 اگر زودتر یک نسخه از نرم افزار پروتکت شده بدون قفل سخت افزاری قرار بدیم تا دوستانی که توانایی آنپک کردنش رو دارند تواناییشون رو محک بزنن ... ابهامات رفع بشه ... وانشالله تو این مورد که حفاظت 100% وجود داره هم حق رو به شما بدن ...

از اینکه از علمتون جهت کمک به برنامه نویسان استفاده میکنید از شما ممنونم ...

----------


## Nima NT

> با این حساب اگر کرکر قفل رو داشته باشه و نرم افزار رو کرک کنه بدرد خودش فقط میخوره ... تا اینجاش خوبه ... ولی این خاصیت رو نمیشه غیر فعال کرد؟ ... یعنی یک کرک از نرم افزار پروتکت شده بدست اورد که قابل اجرا رو هر سیستمی باشه؟ ... این قضیه چقدر مطمئنه و غیر قابل دور زدن هست ... چند درصد؟


این مورد امنیت تضمینی نیست ولی امکان اینکه بشه این مورد رو رد کرد فقط دو نفر تو ایران توانایی این کار رو دارن.



> اگر زودتر یک نسخه از نرم افزار پروتکت شده بدون قفل سخت افزاری قرار بدیم تا دوستانی که توانایی آنپک کردنش رو دارند تواناییشون رو محک بزنن ... ابهامات رفع بشه ... وانشالله تو این مورد که حفاظت 100% وجود داره هم حق رو به شما بدن ...


آنپک می امنیت 100% نداره ، کرک می بود که امنیت 100% داشت و داره.
در مورد آنپک می هم انشالله تا چند روز آینده یک نسخه برای تست دوستان قرار میدم.



> از اینکه از علمتون جهت کمک به برنامه نویسان استفاده میکنید از شما ممنونم ...


خواهش میکنم ، شما لطف دارید.

----------


## Nima NT

با توجه به درخواست عزیزان یک نسخه UnpackMe هم خدمت دوستان قرار میدم تا امنیتش رو مورد بررسی قرار بدن ، امنیت UnpackMe جدای از CrackMe هست ؛ همون طوری که عنوان شد امنیت مورد Crackme دقیقا" 100% هست و .... ( در پستهای قبلی موجود هست ) ولی در مورد فایلی که در ادامه قرار داده شده امنیت 100% نیست ولی میشه با اطمینان گفت که آنپک کردن اون کار هرکسی نیست و خبره های مهندسی معکوس میتونن برنامه رو آنپک کنن.
در محافظت از فایل مقابل گزینه Advanced Code Redirection با میزان پیچیدگی Ultra فعال بوده که باعث افت سرعت اجرای برنامه شده ، این گزینه کاملا" دست کاربر هست و استفاده از گزینه Ultra هست که باعث کاهش سرعت اجرا میشه و باقی گزینه ها تاثیر چندانی بر سرعت ندارن.

*برنامه UnpackMe رو از اینجا دریافت کنید...*

پیوست :
از اونجایی که اساتیدی چون StrongBytes و Magic_h2001 جزو نوابغ مهندسی معکوس در ایران هستن و در حال حاضر فقط این دو نفر توانایی مقابله با این سیستم رو دارن ازشون درخواست شده تا از آنالیز سیستم صرف نظر کنن تا مجالی باشه برای دیگر دوستان و اساتید که میزان امنیت این سیستم رو محک بزنن.

----------


## joker

این برنامه را گرفتم ، علت خاصی داره که در مقابل حرکت معمولی موس هم روی فرم برنامه cpu به نزدیک 100% میرسه و سیستم هنگ میکنه ؟

----------


## ostovarit

> این برنامه را گرفتم ، علت خاصی داره که در مقابل حرکت معمولی موس هم روی فرم برنامه cpu به نزدیک 100% میرسه و سیستم هنگ میکنه ؟


واسه من اصلا اجرا نشد ارور میده؟!




> خبره های مهندسی معکوس میتونن برنامه رو آنپک کنن.


این خوبه که هر کرکری توان و حوصله این کار رو نداشته باشه ...




> در محافظت از فایل مقابل گزینه Advanced Code Redirection با میزان پیچیدگی Ultra فعال بوده که* باعث افت سرعت اجرای برنامه شده* ، این گزینه کاملا" دست کاربر هست و استفاده از گزینه Ultra هست که باعث کاهش سرعت اجرا میشه و باقی گزینه ها تاثیر چندانی بر سرعت ندارن.


من این تیکه رو اصلا نفهمیدم یعنی چی؟
اگر ما امنیت نرم افزار رو بخوایم ببریم بالا باید قید سرعت اجرا برنامه رو بزنیم؟
اگر گزینه Ultra  انتخاب شود چی میشه؟ اگر نشه چی میشه؟ ( به جز تاثیری که بر سرعت دارد کارش چیه)
من در تاپیک های دیگه مواردی رو دیدم که نرم افزار پس از پروتکت شدن در بعضی از سیستم ها اجرا نمیشه ... مثل تاپیک زیر که یکی از دوستان موفق به اجراش نشدن :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=239347
در این تاپیک خودمون هم اقای جوکر بعد از اجرا سرعت رو از دست داده و سیستمش هنگ کرده منم متاسفانه نتونستم اجرا کنم به کل ارور میده ... دلیل این همه حالتهای مختلف چیه؟

----------


## joker

احتمالی که دادم بحث کنترل api های در حال استفاده را منتقل کنه به برنامه مادر و اونجا چیا پردازش میکنه خدا میدونه ولی پردازش زیادی موجبات کندی بیش از حد و بار زیاد روی سیستم میشه
پیشنهاد میکنم از ریداریکت کردن همه api ها صرف نظر کنی و فقط چندتائی را رندوم انتخاب کنی برای این عمل.

----------


## Cracki

> همون طوری که عنوان شد امنیت مورد Crackme دقیقا" 100% هست


در کار شما کرک می معنا نداره شما فایل تارگت رو کریپت کردید و این فایل کریپت شده فقط با کلید معتبر دکرپیت خواهد شد به قول جوکر همون قضیه فایلهای rar هست که بدون پسورد نمیشه.

----------


## Nima NT

> این برنامه را گرفتم ، علت خاصی داره که در مقابل حرکت معمولی موس هم روی فرم برنامه cpu به نزدیک 100% میرسه و سیستم هنگ میکنه ؟


به علت استفاده از حد نهایت CodeRedirection این ماجرا پیش اومده ، اگر حد کمتر انتخاب بشه مشکل حل میشه و مساله سرعت کاملا" عادی میشه.



> واسه من اصلا اجرا نشد ارور میده؟!


میشه متن پیام رو قرار بدید ؟ در چه ویندوزی اجرا کردید برنامه رو ؟



> من این تیکه رو اصلا نفهمیدم یعنی چی؟
> اگر ما امنیت نرم افزار رو بخوایم ببریم بالا باید قید سرعت اجرا برنامه رو بزنیم؟
> اگر گزینه Ultra  انتخاب شود چی میشه؟ اگر نشه چی میشه؟ ( به جز تاثیری که بر سرعت دارد کارش چیه)


پروتکتور گزینه ای داره به اسم استفاده از CodeRedirection و میزان پیچیدگی اون ، اگر میزان پیچیدگی انتخاب شده Ultra باشه میزان سرعت کاهش پیدا میکنه ولی در مورد میزان High این سرعت فقط با وقفه 1 الی 3 ثانیه ای در اجرای برنامه همراه هستش و مشکل خاصی نداره.
اگر گزینه Ultra انتخاب بشه میزان امنیت به شدت بالا هست که در حالت High اون تفاوت 1 الی 2 درصدی داره و برای نفوذگری که بتونه از سد اون عبور کنه شاید تفاوتی نکنه ولی برای سرعت اجرا تاثیری نداره.
استفاده از امنیت بالا به منزله کاهش سرعت نیست ، من فقط در این مورد حساسیت نشون دادم و همون طوری که دوستان میبینن در خود برنامه نوشته شده Protected with Standard Option ، اگر این مورد هم روی High تنظیم میشد تنها کاری که باید انجام میشد این بود که اول اجرای برنامه 3 ثانیه صبر میکردید.



> احتمالی که دادم بحث کنترل api های در حال استفاده را منتقل کنه به برنامه مادر و اونجا چیا پردازش میکنه خدا میدونه ولی پردازش زیادی موجبات کندی بیش از حد و بار زیاد روی سیستم میشه
> پیشنهاد میکنم از ریداریکت کردن همه api ها صرف نظر کنی و فقط چندتائی را رندوم انتخاب کنی برای این عمل.


نه بحث API ها نیست ، چون اگر میخواستم همچین کاری بکنم برنامه اصلا" اجرا نمیشد.
برنامه پردازشهایی رو داره که در برنامه راه انداز انجام میشه ولی API نیستن.
*
دانلود دموی اجرای برنامه از اینجا...*

----------


## ostovarit

> در کار شما کرک می معنا نداره شما فایل تارگت رو کریپت کردید و این فایل کریپت شده فقط با کلید معتبر دکرپیت خواهد شد به قول جوکر همون قضیه فایلهای rar هست که بدون پسورد نمیشه.


دوست عزیز اول اینکه من در زمینه امنیت تجربه انچنانی ندارم ...
- این قضیه فایلهای rar چیه که هی بهش اشاره میکنن دوستان؟
- دوم اینکه این روش کریپت کردن فایل  که اگر به گفته شما درست باشه و ایشون از این روش رفته باشن مشکلش چیه؟
- و دکریپت کردن همچین فایلی ممکنه یا نه ( بدون کلید  :چشمک:  )؟

----------


## Nima NT

با اجازه بنده پاسخ شما رو میدم.



> - این قضیه فایلهای rar چیه که هی بهش اشاره میکنن دوستان؟


خیلی ساده اینکه اگر شما یک فایل Rar رو پسورد گذاری کنید ، احد الناسی جز شما نمیتونه اون فایل رو باز کنه و به محتویات اون دسترسی داشته باشه ( با فرض طولانی بودن پسورد ).



> - دوم اینکه این روش کریپت کردن فایل  که اگر به گفته شما درست باشه و ایشون از این روش رفته باشن مشکلش چیه؟


مشکل اینکه که به گفته این آقا اگر قفل سخت افزاری باشه نرم افزار 5 دقیقه ای آنپک میشه ( لایه امنیتی برنامه حذف و نرم افزار به اصطلاح قفل شکسته میشه ) ولی خوب در این مثالی که قرار دادم قفل سخت افزاری وجود نداره و فکر مکینم خیلی از 5 دقیقه گذشته باشه.



> - و دکریپت کردن همچین فایلی ممکنه یا نه ( بدون کلید  )؟


بدون قفل خیر ، با قفل باید روی هر سیستم از اول این ماجرا انجام بشه ( از نو کرک بشه ) برای این منظور هم که فرض کنیم قفلی وجود نداره این UnpackMe رو تو سایت قرار دادم.

----------


## ostovarit

> میشه متن پیام رو قرار بدید ؟ در چه ویندوزی اجرا کردید برنامه رو ؟


از پاسختون ممنونم
از اکس پی سرویس پک دو اگر اشتباه نکنم ...
عکس ارور: 
------------------

----------


## Nima NT

ممنونم ، فهمیدم مشکل از کجاست.
به زودی مشکل رو حل میکنم.

----------


## ostovarit

> با اجازه بنده پاسخ شما رو میدم.
> 
> خیلی ساده اینکه اگر شما یک فایل Rar رو پسورد گذاری کنید ، احد الناسی جز شما نمیتونه اون فایل رو باز کنه و به محتویات اون دسترسی داشته باشه ( با فرض طولانی بودن پسورد ).
> 
> مشکل اینکه که به گفته این آقا اگر قفل سخت افزاری باشه نرم افزار 5 دقیقه ای آنپک میشه ( لایه امنیتی برنامه حذف و نرم افزار به اصطلاح قفل شکسته میشه ) ولی خوب در این مثالی که قرار دادم قفل سخت افزاری وجود نداره و فکر مکینم خیلی از 5 دقیقه گذشته باشه.
> 
> بدون قفل خیر ، با قفل باید روی هر سیستم از اول این ماجرا انجام بشه ( از نو کرک بشه ) برای این منظور هم که فرض کنیم قفلی وجود نداره این UnpackMe رو تو سایت قرار دادم.


سلام و خسته نباشید
این صحبت این اقای کرکی که میگه شما فایل رو کریپت کردید درسته؟ ... 

یعنی برداشت من این بوده که فایلها کریپت شده و کلید دیکریپت کردن اونها در قفل سخت افزاریه ... که با قفل پس میشه به کلید دسترسی داشت و فایل رو اینکریپت کرد ... چون الان زمان زیادی داره میگذره و به گفته خودتون بدون قفل سخت افزاری امنیت نرم افزار 100% نیست پس باید یک نفر تا الان انپکتش میکرد... ولی هنوز کسی موفق نشده...
جز جوکر که حدسهایی زد و ظاهرا هم اشتباه بود ... هیچکس اظهار نظری نکرده!

و رابطه اینکه اگر قفل سخت افزاری باشه طرف بعد از موفق شدن در کرک کردن نرم افزار مجبور رو هر سیستمی جداگانه کرک رو انجام بده من متوجه نشدم ؟ یعنی یک کلیدی با توجه به سیستم ساخته میشه که متغییر هست؟

با تشکر

----------


## Nima NT

> این صحبت این اقای کرکی که میگه شما فایل رو کریپت کردید درسته؟ ...


تقریبا" 10% این مطلب درسته ، نه باقی اون ، چون کرک کردن قفل فقط منوط به کلید داخل قفل نیست ، الگوریتمی وجود داره به اسم ALR ( منظق شبکه های فازی در هوش مصنوعی ) ، عمده تکیه امنیت 100% روی همین روش هست.



> و رابطه اینکه اگر قفل سخت افزاری باشه طرف بعد از موفق شدن در کرک کردن نرم افزار مجبور رو هر سیستمی جداگانه کرک رو انجام بده من متوجه نشدم ؟ یعنی یک کلیدی با توجه به سیستم ساخته میشه که متغییر هست؟


این مورد هم برمیگرده به همون مطلب بالایی که خدمتتون عرض کردم.

----------


## Cracki

> تقریبا" 10% این مطلب درسته ، نه باقی اون ، چون کرک کردن قفل فقط منوط به کلید داخل قفل نیست ، الگوریتمی وجود داره به اسم ALR ( منظق شبکه های فازی در هوش مصنوعی ) ، عمده تکیه امنیت 100% روی همین روش هست.


این هم 90% دیگش برای اینکه بشه 100%  :قهقهه: 

من نمیدونم این حرفارو از کجا در میارید چرا برای اینکه قفلتون فروش بره اینهمه خیالبافی میکنید هوش مصنوعی در قفل واقعا که خنده داره.

درسته من در حال حاضر به پای اساتیدی چون Strong Bytes و Magic نمیرسم و هیچ ادعایی هم تو زمینه مهندسی معکوس ندارم ولی آنپک می شما اینقدر راحت آنپک میشه که من اینکارو کردم.

به قول خودتون شما از بالاترین امنیت قفل که Ultra هست در این آنپک می استفاده کردید که به علت اینکه سرعت اجرا رو خیلی پایین میاره هیچ کاربری از این گذینه استفاده نمیکنه و سرعت رو فدای امنیت نمیکنه و کاربر مجبوره از گزینه Standard استفاده کنه در این صورت هست که فایل در عرض 5 دقیقه آنپک میشه.

http://rapidshare.com/files/41328396..._By_Cracki.rar

----------


## ostovarit

> این هم 90% دیگش برای اینکه بشه 100% 
> 
> به قول خودتون شما از بالاترین امنیت قفل که Ultra هست در این آنپک می استفاده کردید که به علت اینکه سرعت اجرا رو خیلی پایین میاره هیچ کاربری از این گذینه استفاده نمیکنه و سرعت رو فدای امنیت نمیکنه و کاربر مجبوره از گزینه Standard استفاده کنه در این صورت هست که فایل در عرض 5 دقیقه آنپک میشه.


*سلام
چقدر طول کشید که آنپک کنید ؟
نظر شما درباره این قضیه که باید نرم افزار روی هر سیستمی جداگانه کرک بشه  (از نو) چیه ؟
آیا اون فایل اولی که قفل سخت افزاری داره رو میتونید کرک کنید؟
بودن یا نبودن قفل سخت افزاری روی کرک  نرم افزار تاثیری داره؟ یعنی کرکر با داشتن قفل میتونه قفل رو هم بشکونه؟
(در شرایطی که الان قفل سخت افزاری رو نداره شاید این عمل سخت باشه ولی در صورتی که قفل رو داشته باشه فرقی به حال کرکر نمیکنه؟!)*

----------


## Nima NT

قبلا" گفتم ....



> همون طوری که عنوان شد امنیت مورد Crackme دقیقا" 100% هست و .... ( در پستهای قبلی موجود هست ) ولی در مورد فایلی که در ادامه قرار داده شده امنیت 100% نیست


بنابراین در مورد آنپک کردن برنامه صحبتی باقی نمی مونه ، از اون زمانی هم که بنده پست رو در سایت قرار دادم فکر میکنم خیلی از 5 دقیقه گذشته باشه ، لطفا" به تاریخ و ساعت پستها دقت کنید !



> این هم 90% دیگش برای اینکه بشه 100% 
> 
> من نمیدونم این حرفارو از کجا در میارید چرا برای اینکه قفلتون فروش بره اینهمه خیالبافی میکنید هوش مصنوعی در قفل واقعا که خنده داره.


عوض خنده و ایراد بیجا گرفتن ، لطف کنید و اون CrackMe که در سایت قرار دادم رو کرک کنید تا به همگان صحت ادعای خودتون رو ثابت کنید اگر که نه لطف کنید اظهار نظر بی مورد نفرمائید.

----------


## Cracki

> چقدر طول کشید که آنپک کنید ؟





> بنابراین در مورد آنپک کردن برنامه صحبتی باقی نمی مونه ، از اون زمانی هم که بنده پست رو در سایت قرار دادم فکر میکنم خیلی از 5 دقیقه گذشته باشه ، لطفا" به تاریخ و ساعت پستها دقت کنید !


اینکه یک آنپک می آنپکش طول بکشه دلیل بر این نیست که سخت بوده چون کمی گرفتار بودم نتونستم زودتر نگاه کنم اگر امروز آنپک می بزارید چون سرم خلوته 30 دقیقه ای آنپک میکنم.




> نظر شما درباره این قضیه که باید نرم افزار روی هر سیستمی جداگانه کرک بشه (از نو) چیه ؟


این حرف هم از اون حرفهای خنده داره اگر باور نمیکنید امتحان کنید.




> عوض خنده و ایراد بیجا گرفتن ، لطف کنید و اون CrackMe که در سایت قرار دادم رو کرک کنید تا به همگان صحت ادعای خودتون رو ثابت کنید اگر که نه لطف کنید اظهار نظر بی مورد نفرمائید.





> *بودن یا نبودن قفل سخت افزاری روی کرک نرم افزار تاثیری داره؟ یعنی کرکر با داشتن قفل میتونه قفل رو هم بشکونه؟
> (در شرایطی که الان قفل سخت افزاری رو نداره شاید این عمل سخت باشه ولی در صورتی که قفل رو داشته باشه فرقی به حال کرکر نمیکنه؟!)*


اگر پست منو درست میخوندید من گفتم در مقابل اساتید هیچ ادعایی ندارم این شما بودید که همیشه مدعی بودید در مورد کرک می شما هم بار ها و بارها صحبت کردم کرک می شما کریپت شده هست و کلید این فایل کریپت شده بعد از وارد کردن کلید دکریپت میشه که این اطلا مهم نیست چون کابر قفل شما نرم افزار رو با کلید میخره مگر اینکه شما نرمافزارتون رو بدون کلید بفروشید که این غیر ممکن هست.

----------


## Nima NT

> اگر پست منو درست میخوندید من گفتم در مقابل اساتید هیچ ادعایی ندارم این شما بودید که همیشه مدعی بودید در مورد کرک می شما هم بار ها و بارها صحبت کردم کرک می شما کریپت شده هست و کلید این فایل کریپت شده بعد از وارد کردن کلید دکریپت میشه که این اطلا مهم نیست چون کابر قفل شما نرم افزار رو با کلید میخره مگر اینکه شما نرمافزارتون رو بدون کلید بفروشید که این غیر ممکن هست.


در حال حاضر قفل در اختیار شما نیست پس نمیتونید در مورد اون اظهار نظر کنید.



> این حرف هم از اون حرفهای خنده داره اگر باور نمیکنید امتحان کنید.


به امتحانش می ارزه ، آدرس بدید تا یک نمونه قفل براتون ارسال کنم.



> اینکه یک آنپک می آنپکش طول بکشه دلیل بر این نیست که سخت بوده چون کمی گرفتار بودم نتونستم زودتر نگاه کنم اگر امروز آنپک می بزارید چون سرم خلوته 30 دقیقه ای آنپک میکنم.


طبق گفته خودتون ....



> به قول خودتون شما از بالاترین امنیت قفل که Ultra هست در این آنپک می استفاده کردید که به علت اینکه سرعت اجرا رو خیلی پایین میاره هیچ کاربری از این گذینه استفاده نمیکنه و سرعت رو فدای امنیت نمیکنه و کاربر مجبوره از گزینه Standard استفاده کنه در این صورت هست که فایل در عرض 5 دقیقه آنپک میشه.


اول که آنپک می رو سایت گذاشته بودم گفتید 5 دقیقه ای آنپک میشه ، بعدا" هم میگید که کار داشتم نتونستم زودتر بذارم ، الان هم که میفرمائید 30 دقیقه ای آنپک میکنم !!!!!
من که نیازی به ادامه بحث نمیبینم.

----------


## Cracki

> در حال حاضر قفل در اختیار شما نیست پس نمیتونید در مورد اون اظهار نظر کنید.





> به امتحانش می ارزه ، آدرس بدید تا یک نمونه قفل براتون ارسال کنم.


به جای قفل سخت افزاری یک کلید معتبر به من بدید تا ببینید که چه را حت آنپک میشه.




> اول که کرک می رو سایت گذاشته بودم گفتید 5 دقیقه ای کار داره ، بعدا" هم میگید که کار داشتم نتونستم زودتر بذارم ، الان هم که میفرمائید 30 دقیقه ای آنپک میکنم !!!!!


قبول این بار 5 دقیقه ای آنپک میکنم مرد و قولش.

----------


## Nima NT

> به جای قفل سخت افزاری یک کلید معتبر به من بدید تا ببینید که چه را حت آنپک میشه.


کلید به دردتون نمیخوره ، فقط قفل سخت افزاری هست که شاید به درد شما بخوره ( البته اگر پیشنهاد ارسال قفل رو کردم نه به خاطر اینکه بگم کرک کنید و ... خواستم بعضی مسائل برای خودتون اثبات بشه ).
والسلام.

----------


## ostovarit

> در حال حاضر قفل در اختیار شما نیست پس نمیتونید در مورد اون اظهار نظر کنید.
> به امتحانش می ارزه ، آدرس بدید تا یک نمونه قفل براتون ارسال کنم.
> طبق گفته خودتون ....
> اول که آنپک می رو سایت گذاشته بودم گفتید 5 دقیقه ای آنپک میشه ، بعدا" هم میگید که کار داشتم نتونستم زودتر بذارم ، الان هم که میفرمائید 30 دقیقه ای آنپک میکنم !!!!!
> من که نیازی به ادامه بحث نمیبینم.


 بر داشت من این بود که طبق گفته خودتون جز آقای استرانگ و مجیک که شما فرمودید جز اساتید و نوابغ هستند کسی نتونه انپک کنه نرم افزار رو  ( به این زودی)... حالا این آقای کرکی به اصطلاح تازه وارد تونسته ... حالا پنج دقیقه سی دقیقه یا یک روز ... اگر حاضر واسه کل کل یک روز وقت بزاره و اسه یک نرم افزار یک تومنی حتما یک هفته هم شده وقت میزاره و نرم افزار رو  کرک میکنه ...

 ولی هنوز یک قفل سخت افزاری هست که تست نشده ! و اقای کرکی بدون قفل سخت افزاری موفق به انپک شده ...  و به گفته شما با این قفل امنیت نرم افزار تامین هست ولی من نمیدونم اون رو دیگه باید چه جوری تست کرد...

----------


## Nima NT

> بر داشت من این بود که طبق گفته خودتون جز آقای استرانگ و مجیک که شما فرمودید جز اساتید و نوابغ هستند کسی نتونه انپک کنه نرم افزار رو  ... حالا این آقای کرکی به اصطلاح تازه وارد تونسته ... حالا پنج دقیقه سی دقیقه یا یک روز ... اگر حاضر واسه کل کل یک روز وقت بزاره و اسه یک نرم افزار یک تومنی حتما یک هفته هم شده وقت میزاره و نرم افزار رو  کرک میکنه ...
> 
>  ولی هنوز یک قفل سخت افزاری هست که تست نشده ! و اقای کرکی بدون قفل سخت افزاری موفق به انپک شده ...  و به گفته شما با این قفل امنیت نرم افزار تامین هست ولی من نمیدونم اون رو دیگه باید چه جوری تست کرد...


اگر دقت میکردید بنده گفتم که در حالتی که از قفل استفاده نشه امنیت 100% نیست ، و در پیوست هم توضیح دادم که جنابان Magic و StrongBytes چون در زمینه مهندسی معکوس استاد هستن ازشون درخواست شده که فایل رو آنالیز نکنن ، حالا کسی آنپک کرده باشه هم نوک پیکان به سمت من نخواهد بود چون اول ماجرا گفتم که امنیت 100% نیست.
ولی در مورد استفاده از قفل سخت افزاری گفتم ، برای کرک کردن قفل سخت افزاری هم اولین گام این هست که قفل در اختیار نفوذگر باشه ، حالا این نرم افزار یک تومنی به نظر شما میتونه برسه دست کراکر ؟! ( بیاد نرم افزار رو بخره تا کرک کنه ).
در صورتی هم که برنامه تو سرورهای کرک و .. آپلود بشه تا کرک بشه ، به سرنوشت همین CrackMe دچار میشه ( امکان کرک کردنش وجود نخواهد داشت ).

----------


## ostovarit

> اگر دقت میکردید بنده گفتم که در حالتی که از قفل استفاده نشه امنیت 100% نیست ، و در پیوست هم توضیح دادم که جنابان Magic و StrongBytes چون در زمینه مهندسی معکوس استاد هستن ازشون درخواست شده که فایل رو آنالیز نکنن ، حالا کسی آنپک کرده باشه هم نوک پیکان به سمت من نخواهد بود چون اول ماجرا گفتم که امنیت 100% نیست.
> ولی در مورد استفاده از قفل سخت افزاری گفتم ، برای کرک کردن قفل سخت افزاری هم اولین گام این هست که قفل در اختیار نفوذگر باشه ، حالا این نرم افزار یک تومنی به نظر شما میتونه برسه دست کراکر ؟! ( بیاد نرم افزار رو بخره تا کرک کنه ).


قیمت دلیل بر اینکه کرکر دستش به نرم افزار نرسه نیست ... این نرم افزار های تولید داخل هم که کرک میشن همه 5000 تومنی نیستن ... ولی امکانش در نرم افزار های قیمت بالا کم هست ... از طرفی هم طمع شکستن قفل و فروختن با قیمت پایین تر هم بیشتره ...




> ولی در مورد استفاده از قفل سخت افزاری گفتم ، برای کرک کردن قفل سخت افزاری هم اولین گام این هست که قفل در اختیار نفوذگر باشه


طبیعتا هر کس بخره قفل رو هم داره ...

میدونم این سوال تکراری شاید باشه ولی حالا فرض که نفوذگر قفل سخت افزاری و نرم افزار رو داره (با توجه به اینکه اقای کرکی بدون قفل موفق شدن به انپک نرم افزار) نفوذگر ما چند درصد ممکنه که قفل رو بتونه کنار بزاره؟

شما میگید با قفل نمیشه کرک کرد... حفاظت نرم افزار 100% تامین ... ایشون میگه با قفل هم میشه کلید رو بدست اورد و قفل رو کنار گذاشت ... !

*من فکر میکنم نیاز اساتید دیگه ای هم که تا الان شرکت نکردن شرکت کنن و نظراتشون رو بگن

*

----------


## Nima NT

> قیمت دلیل بر اینکه کرکر دستش به نرم افزار نرسه نیست ... این نرم افزار های تولید داخل هم که کرک میشن همه 5000 تومنی نیستن ... ولی امکانش در نرم افزار های قیمت بالا کم هست ...


بله تا حدی درسته ولی این رو در نظر بگیرین که کرک کردن یک نرم افزار برای یک کراکر باید توجیح مالی داشته باشه که روی اون زمان بذاره و کرک کنه ، حالا اگر نرم افزاری 100 یا 200 تومان هست عمدتا" تو فروم ها آپلود میشن و بر اساس درخواست کرک اونها ، نرم افزار کرک میشه ، *حفاظ دقیقا" جلوی همچین روشی رو میگیره.*



> یدونم این سوال تکراری شاید باشه ولی حالا فرض که نفوذگر قفل سخت افزاری و نرم افزار رو داره (با توجه به اینکه اقای کرکی بدون قفل موفق شدن به انپک نرم افزار) نفوذگر ما چند درصد ممکنه که قفل رو بتونه کنار بزاره؟


قفل اگر باشه ، بله میتونه سیستم رو رد کنه ( شاید ) ولی اگر این نرم افزار بر روی سیستم خودشون کرک بشه نیاز هست که روی سیستم دیگه هم کرک بشه ، چون برنامه نیازمند یک کلید دیگه هست که این برنامه بر اساس حضور قفل اون رو مرتبا" به صورت تصادفی تولید میکنه ( بر اساس همون منظق هوش مصنوعی که خدمتتون عرض کردم ) ، اگر قفل نباشه برنامه بعد از یک بار اجرا از کار می افته ، این اطلاعات هم داخل قفل نیستن که کراکر با شبیه سازی قفل بتونه قفل رو کنار بذاره بنابراین نیاز داره هر بار برنامه رو از نو کرک کنه.

*قابل توجه دوستان عزیز...*.
*مشکل کم بودن سرعت اجرای برنامه در نسخه جدید حل شد.*

----------


## ostovarit

> *قابل توجه دوستان عزیز...*.
> *مشکل کم بودن سرعت اجرای برنامه در نسخه جدید حل شد.*


خیلی هم خوب ...

- مشکل حفاظ در اجرا روی سیستم های 64 بیتی هم حل شده؟ در تاپیکی خوندم که در این مورد محدود هست و امکان اجرا روی سیستم 64 بیتی رو نداره؟

- یک ارور هم من بهش بر خوردم و عکس پیغام خطا رو اینجا گذاشتم اون هم بر طرف شد؟

----------


## Nima NT

> - مشکل حفاظ در اجرا روی سیستم های 64 بیتی هم حل شده؟ در تاپیکی خوندم که در این مورد محدود هست و امکان اجرا روی سیستم 64 بیتی رو نداره؟


همچین مشکلی از اول وجود نداشته ، فقط پروتکتور قابلیت محافظت از فایلهای 64 بیتی رو نداره وگرنه فایلهای محافظت شده 32 بیتی هم در سیستم عاملهای 32 و هم 64 بیتی به راحتی اجرا میشن.



> - یک ارور هم من بهش بر خوردم و عکس پیغام خطا رو اینجا گذاشتم اون هم بر طرف شد؟


بله ، با تستی که توسط چند از نفر از عزیزان انجام شد مشکل حل شده.

----------


## h4sh3m

سلام نيما جان
آقا من يه مسئله رو نفهميدم و اون هم اينه كه چه طوريه كه پروتكتور شما از  قفل سخت افزاري يه شركت ديگه(منشور سيمين) به نام Tiny استفاده مي كنه.
حالا يا شما از اعضاي اون شركت هستيد و يا ... به هر حال حفاظ خودتونو پشت  Tiny قايم ميكنيد.

----------


## Nima NT

> سلام نيما جان
> آقا من يه مسئله رو نفهميدم و اون هم اينه كه چه طوريه كه پروتكتور شما از  قفل سخت افزاري يه شركت ديگه(منشور سيمين) به نام Tiny استفاده مي كنه.
> حالا يا شما از اعضاي اون شركت هستيد و يا ... به هر حال حفاظ خودتونو پشت  Tiny قايم ميكنيد.


سلام
در این مورد مدیر مسئول فروش با شرکت منشور سیمین به توافق رسیدن که از قفل سخت افزاری Tiny در پروتکتور حفاظ استفاده بشه ، من هم جزو شرکت منشور سیمین نیستم و در مورد قایم شدن و ... هم بهتر هست بگیم که قفل سخت افزاری Tiny پشت پروتکتور حفاظ پنهان شده چون امنیت قفل Tiny بدون استفاده از پروتکتور حفاظ صفر هست ( این رو من نمیگم ، میتونید از با تجربه های کرک بپرسید ، سرنوشت نرم افزارهایی هم که از Tiny بدون پروتکتور حفاظ استفاده کردن هم همین رو نشون میده ).

----------


## diamond_sh

تا حالا بحث هاي زيادي در رابطه با امنيت نرم افزار شده 
به نظر من هيچ كس نميتونه ادعا كنه محصولي داره كه ميتونه امنيت را 100% تامين كنه
نه منشور سيمين نه حفاظ و حتي شركت هاي بزرگ توليد كننده پروتكتور هاي خارجي مثل Themida و ...
*همين طور كه از اين بحث ها ميشه نتيجه گرفت استفاده از چند روش به صورت همزمان ميتونه كار رو سخت تر كنه* . خود شركت منشور هم ميگه گه قفل سخت افزاري و پروتكتور مكمل هم هستند و تاكيد ميكنه كه حتما نرم افزار ها بعد از قفل گذري پروتكت بشه. آقاي Nima_NT هم قبول دارند كه اگر برنامه با قفل پروتكت نشه امنيتش پايين مياد. 



> قفل سخت افزاری Tiny پشت پروتکتور حفاظ پنهان شده چون امنیت قفل Tiny بدون استفاده از پروتکتور حفاظ صفر هست


  منشور سيمين يك شركت با سابقه و قديميه و خودش پروتكتور Tiny رو داره كه نسخه هاي آخرش امنيت نسبتا خوبي داره . راجع به امنيت هم صادقانه همه چيز را ميگه .و نيازي به مخفي شدن پشت نرم افزار ديگه را نداره چون به اندازه كافي شناخته شده هست.اگر قرار باشه پروتكتور جديدي هم توليد كنه خوب تو سايت خودش ميذاره چرا مخفي كاري كنه؟ من دليلي براي اين كار نميبينم

----------


## Nima NT

> به نظر من هيچ كس نميتونه ادعا كنه محصولي داره كه ميتونه امنيت را 100% تامين كنه


بنده این ادعا رو جسارتا" دارم ، البته شاید بشه گفت که ادعا نیست چون دلیلش همین Crackme هست که در سایت موجوده ، باز هم میگم بدون حضور قفل سخت افزاری امکان کرک کردن برنامه محافظت شده توسط حفاظ دقیقا" صفر هستش.



> *همين طور كه از اين بحث ها ميشه نتيجه گرفت استفاده از چند روش به صورت همزمان ميتونه كار رو سخت تر كنه*


سخت شاید ولی تضمین نمیکنه ، حفاظ امنیت رو بدون حضور قفل سخت افزاری تضمین میکنه.



> آقاي Nima_NT هم قبول دارند كه اگر برنامه با قفل پروتكت نشه امنيتش پايين مياد.


امنیت برنامه بدون حضور قفل سخت افزاری پائین نیست فقط 100% نیست ، در حالت بدون استفاده از قفل هم فقط 2~3 نفر در ایران توانایی کرک کردن برنامه رو خواهند داشت.



> منشور سيمين يك شركت با سابقه و قديميه و خودش پروتكتور Tiny رو داره كه نسخه هاي آخرش امنيت نسبتا خوبي داره . راجع به امنيت هم صادقانه همه چيز را ميگه .و نيازي به مخفي شدن پشت نرم افزار ديگه را نداره چون به اندازه كافي شناخته شده هست.اگر قرار باشه پروتكتور جديدي هم توليد كنه خوب تو سايت خودش ميذاره چرا مخفي كاري كنه؟ من دليلي براي اين كار نميبينم


جسارتا" پروتکتور خود منشور سیمین امنیت و کارایی مناسبی نداره ، به عنوان دلیل اول نسخه کرک شده همین پروتکتور ( بدون قفل سخت افزاری اجرا میشود ) وجود داره و دلیل دوم اینکه فایلهای محافظت شده تحت ویندوزهای seven و ویستا قابل اجرا نیستند و سازگاری مناسبی نداره.
صحبت آخرتون که "اگر قرار باشه پروتكتور جديدي هم توليد كنه خوب تو سايت خودش ميذاره چرا مخفي كاري كنه؟ من دليلي براي اين كار نميبينم" رو متوجه نشدم ، پروتکتور حفاظ تولید شرکت منشور سیمین نیست و ممنون میشم منظورتون رو کمی شفاف تر بیان کنید !

----------


## diamond_sh

> پروتکتور حفاظ تولید شرکت منشور سیمین نیست و ممنون میشم منظورتون رو کمی شفاف تر بیان کنید !


منظور من هم دقيقا همين بود. حفاظ نميتونه محصول منشور باشه اگه محصول منشور بود خوب تو سايت خودشون ميذاشتند.



> بنده این ادعا رو جسارتا" دارم


در رابطه با اطمينيني كه نسبت به اين پروتكور داريد هم اميدوارم همين طور باشه كه شما ميگيد. من نظر خودم را بر اساس تجربه ايكه دارم گفتم. شايد ماندگاري پروتكتور شما بتونه نظر من را در آينده عوض كنه. (اميدوارم اينطور باشه)
ولي تجربه نشون داده هيچ قفلي وجود نداره كه شكسته نشه. و قويترين پروتكتور هاي دنيا هم بعد از مدت زمان مشخصي آنپك شدند.(*اميدوارم در رابطه با حفاظ هرگز اين مشكل پيش نياد . چون من يك برنامه نويس هستم و كاملا بر زحماتي كه براي توليد همچين نرم افزاري كشيده شده واقفم.* )




> نسخه کرک شده همین پروتکتور بدون قفل سخت افزاری اجرا میشود


پروتكتور منشور يك پروتكتور رايگان است و اين مشكل خاصي ايجاد نميكند . من با اين شركت در اين رابطه صحبت كرده بودم و اونا هم به نوعي حرف شما را ميزنند . اونها هم تاكيد دارند براي بالا رفتن امنيت نرم افزارها بايد با قفل پروتكت بشن. و خود برنامه پروتكتور با سطح امنيتي متوسط و بدون قفل سخت افزاري پروتكت شده . شايد دليل اينكه شماهم نرم افزار حفاظ را Public نميكنيد همين است. البته اين كار كاملا منطقي است.

----------


## Cracki

> بنده این ادعا رو جسارتا" دارم ، البته شاید بشه گفت که ادعا نیست چون دلیلش همین Crackme هست که در سایت موجوده ، باز هم میگم بدون حضور قفل سخت افزاری امکان کرک کردن برنامه محافظت شده توسط حفاظ دقیقا" صفر هستش.


هر کاربری که برنامه محافظت شده با قفل حفاظ را میخره طبیعتا همراه نرم افزار قفل سخت افزاری هم هست و در نهایت اجرای برنامه محافظت شده و آنپک آن.




> در رابطه با اطمينيني كه نسبت به اين پروتكور داريد هم اميدوارم همين طور باشه كه شما ميگيد. من نظر خودم را بر اساس تجربه ايكه دارم گفتم. شايد ماندگاري پروتكتور شما بتونه نظر من را در آينده عوض كنه. (اميدوارم اينطور باشه)
> ولي تجربه نشون داده هيچ قفلي وجود نداره كه شكسته نشه. و قويترين پروتكتور هاي دنيا هم بعد از مدت زمان مشخصي آنپك شدند.(اميدوارم در رابطه با حفاظ هرگز اين مشكل پيش نياد . چون من يك برنامه نويس هستم و كاملا بر زحماتي كه براي توليد همچين نرم افزاري كشيده شده واقفم. )


فایل پروتکت شده با پروتکتور حفاظ قبلا آنپک شده به صفحه 4 نگاه کنید.

----------


## Nima NT

> هر کاربری که برنامه محافظت شده با قفل حفاظ را میخره طبیعتا همراه نرم افزار قفل سخت افزاری هم هست و در نهایت اجرای برنامه محافظت شده و آنپک آن.


این صحبت شما ادعایی هستش ، چون نه خود پروتکتور رو دارید و نه نمونه قفل رو ، شد مثل جریان 5 دقیقه !



> فایل پروتکت شده با پروتکتور حفاظ قبلا آنپک شده به صفحه 4 نگاه کنید.


بله همین طوره ، ولی من گفتم ....



> امنیت برنامه بدون حضور قفل سخت افزاری پائین نیست فقط 100% نیست ، در حالت بدون استفاده از قفل هم فقط 2~3 نفر در ایران توانایی کرک کردن برنامه رو خواهند داشت.


این نوع پاسخ شما نشون میده که پست ها رو خوب مطالعه نمیکنید و بنا به دلیلی که تقریبا" متوجه شدم دوست دارید در مورد حفاظ بدگویی کنید ، به عنوان ختم کلام ، من شما رو شناختم هر قدر دلتون میخواد در مورد پروتکتور بدگویی کن و ....

والسلام.

----------


## ali_habibi1384

ادامه این بحث برام جالب بود. لطفا دوستان بحث رو ادامه بدید.

----------


## Nima NT

بحث های آخری که یه جورایی بحث نبودند و پیرامون رفتارهای مشکوک و نادرست یوزر چند شخصیتی Cracki  به کل کل کشیده شد ( با پیگیری های بنده در سایت و یاری مسئولین سایت برای بنده مشخص شد این کاربر ، همون کاربر Cracki معروف نیست و یکی از کاربران همین سایت هستند که در جهت خراب کردن نام حفاظ مدتی فعالیت کردند ) ، ولی در کل کاربری که از حفاظ استفاده میکنه اگر از قفل سخت افزاری استفاده نکنه فایل نهایی که براش تولید میشه امنیت 100% نداره ولی با این حال تنها 2 نفر در ایران توانایی کرک کردن اون رو دارن و در صورتی که از قفل سخت افزاری هم استفاده بکنه امنیت به صورت 100% تامین میشه.

----------


## dez110

دوستان عزیز سلام
در مورد این برنامه در کل پروتکتور خوبی است . یکی از دوستان من خریده برنامه رو ولی متاسفانه از لحاظ سازگاری و سرعت اجرای برنامه بسیار ضعف داشته و برای مثال این دوستم میگفت یه فایل WIN32 100 مگا بایتی در حدود 50 ثانیه با قفل سخت افزاری اجرا میکنه که این اصلا قابل قبول نیست . ضمنا میگفت برنامه اکثر فایلهای ورودی رو نمیتونه با قفل سخت افزاری محافظت کنه و فایل های خروجی غیر قابل اجرا میشن .

البته در کل برای ساخت برنامه زحمت زیادی کشیده شده ولی هنوز تا یه برنامه نرمال و ایده آل راه بسیار زیادی هست. ما هم گفتیم که دوستان اطلاع داشته باشند

موفق باشید

----------


## Nima NT

احیانا" اسم ایشون آقای .... نبوده ؟!!!
پس محض اطلاع دوستان عرض میکنم که این دوستمون تمایل داشتن که پروتکتور رو خریداری کنند و با استفاده از این پروتکتور در شرکت خودشون اقدام به دریافت پروژه های قفل گذاری بکنند و یک جورایی قفل رو به اجاره بدهند از این رو تمایل داشتند که کلیه پیام های برنامه تغییر کرده و متن حفاظ از اونها حذف بشه که با پاسخ منفی شرکت مواجه شدند ، از این به بعد متاسفانه ایشون به هر طریقی به بدگویی در مورد شرکت میپردازند  ، لذا با توجه به درخواست غیر قانونی ( طبق قانون حقوق مولفین اجاره دادن یک اثر نرم افزاری جرم بوده و پیگرد قانونی دارد )  ایشون و هم چنین رفتار ناشایست بعدی این آقا بهشون اطلاع میدم که شرکت اختیار تام در مورد شکایت علیه این آقا رو داره و در صورت اقدام شرکت برای پایان دادن به رفتار ناشایست این آقا بنده مسئولیتی نخواهم داشت ، چرا که توضیحاتی که ایشون در مورد حفاظ میدهند کاملا" دروغ هست و دوستان اگر تمایلی به مقایسه صحبت های ایشون با اصل کارکرد نرم افزار دارند میتونند با نام کاربری بنده در سایت تماس بگیرند.




> میگفت یه فایل WIN32 100 مگا بایتی در حدود 50 ثانیه با قفل سخت افزاری اجرا میکنه که این اصلا قابل قبول نیست . ضمنا میگفت برنامه اکثر فایلهای ورودی رو نمیتونه با قفل سخت افزاری محافظت کنه و فایل های خروجی غیر قابل اجرا میشن .


*برای اثبات خلاف این موضوع ، هر کدوم از دوستان که تمایل به بررسی و تست دارن میتونن فایلهای مورد نظر خودشون رو برای شرکت ارسال کنند و فایل محافظت شده رو تحویل بگیرند ( در صورت حجیم بودن فایلهای کاربران هزینه ارسال و دریافت فایلها بر عهده شرکت خواهد بود ) ، علاوه پروتکتور ضمانت 24 ساعته داره ، در صورتی که هر مشکلی برای کاربر طی 24 ساعت پیش بیاد مبلغ پرداختی کاربر عودت داده خواهد شد.*

متشکرم.

----------


## reza2012

با سلام خدمت اساتید 
بنده از مشتریان شرکت حفاظ هستم من این قفل رو خریداری کردم 
با توجه به بدگویی هایی که راجع به این پروتکتور می بینم که می کنن لازم دونستم که کمی صحبت کنم
دوستان چرا آخه می خواید یه شرکتو با ادعا خراب کنید اون هم شرکتی که ایرانیه !!
به جای افتخار کردن به این شرکت و کمک کردن برای رفع نقص هایی که ادعا می کنید داره چرا می خواین خرابش کنین؟؟
چرا تو ایران هیچ کس نباید جرات کنه دست به کاری بزرگ بزنه ؟؟ 
تا کی باید این وضع تو ایران ادامه داشته باشه ؟
چرا به جای کل کل این فرهنگ رو جا نندازیم که به هموطنمون کمک کنیم؟
من به شخصه برای 2 برنامه ای در شرکتمون نوشتیم و هر کدوم حدودا هر نسخش بالای 1 تومن بود از این پروتکتور استفاده کردم و هیچ مشکلی هم نداشتیم خدارو شکر

----------


## ostovarit

> با سلام خدمت اساتید 
> من به شخصه برای 2 برنامه ای در شرکتمون نوشتیم و هر کدوم حدودا هر نسخش بالای 1 تومن بود از این پروتکتور استفاده کردم و هیچ مشکلی هم نداشتیم خدارو شکر


هم باید انتقاد ها سازنده باشه هم باید برنامه نویس های ما انتقاد پذیر باشند یک طرفه نمیشه والبته صبر بالایی در باره انتقاد های نابجا داشته باشند ... برنامه نویسی به جز علم صبر عیوب هم میخواد

تا الان شده مشتریان شما گزارشی بر عدم اجرای نرم افزار روی سیستم بدن که علت مربوط به پروتکتور باشه؟

طبق صحبت های قبلی کرک نرم افزار باید برای کرکر بصرفه نرم افزار های یک تومنی به بالا به این راحتی دست کرکر نمی افته

----------


## reza2012

> تا الان شده مشتریان شما گزارشی بر عدم اجرای نرم افزار روی سیستم بدن که علت مربوط به پروتکتور باشه؟
> 
> طبق صحبت های قبلی کرک نرم افزار باید برای کرکر بصرفه نرم افزار های یک تومنی به بالا به این راحتی دست کرکر نمی افته


خیر تا حالا همچنین مشکلی نبوده 
دوست عزیز بحث من اینه که باید فرهنگ سازی کنیم نه اینکه اینطوری اگه چیزی باب میلمون نبود یا حالا به هر دلیل زحمات چند ساله ی یه گروه رو 1 شبه خراب کنیم

----------


## Mask

با سلام خدمت عزیزان
در ابتدا لازم دیدم از دوست خوبم آقای نیکجو تشکر کنم که با سعه صدر جواب دوستان رو دادند.
بنده زیاد در مورد امنیت نرم افزار اطلاعات ندارم و بیشتر یه مصرف کننده قفلهای نرم افزاری یا سخت افزاری  یا پرتکتور ها هستم.
یه نظری داشتم که قبلش خواستم عذر خواهی کنم و دوستان محبت کنند بیشتر برام توضیح بدهند.
مثلا بنده برای یک برنامه که حدود 2 سال وقتم رو گرفته میخام هم قفل سخت افزاری بخرم هم پرتکتور و باید کاملا اطمینان داشته باشم به قفل و پرتکتور.
اول اینکه آقای نیکجو چرا شما از صحبتهای آقای کرکی ناراحت میشی.(البته با در نظر گرفتن اینکه ایشون یه مقدار بد و تند صحبت میکنند.).
ایشون با هر اسم و یوزری که در این تالار تشریف میارن واقعا جای تشکر داره.
به عقیده من نیاز نیست شما ایشون رو مجرم یا متهم یا ... معرفی کنید.
به نظر من شما برای بهبود امنیت برنامتون میتونید از ایشون استفاده کنید.(البته مسالمت آمیز تر)
بنده میخام این برنامه رو بخرم : به همین خاطر از ابتدای این تاپیک رو خوندم.و میخونم.
شما میتونید با در اختیار گزاشتن کلید یا هر چیزی که نیازه به ایشون ، امنیت نرم افزارتون رو بالا ببرید.
به نظرم عملا امنیت یه پرتکتور اعلام بشه بهتر اینه که موضوع به جنجال و زبونی ختم بشه.
درسته بنده همینجا از آقای نیکجو به خاطر زحمتهایی که کشیدند و اینکه یه کار بزرگ رو شروع کردند حمایت میکنم وانشا الله بعد از تموم شدن برنامه ای که در دست دارم یکی از مشتریان ایشون هستم.
از آقای کرکی هم کمال تشکر رو دارم که وقت میزارند و پرتکتور رو تست میزنن . و یه خواهشی که هست اینه که یه مقدار مسالمت آمیز تر صحبت کنید تا به نتیجه برسیم. و این برنامه استارت بخوره و بیاد تو بازار.
حالا اون مشکلات و کینه های شخصی بمونه برای وقتی که همدیگه رو دیدید  :لبخند گشاده!: 
بازم از دوستان ممنونم.

----------


## Nima NT

اول جا داره من هم از شما به عنوان یک استاد و یکی از دوستان عزیزم تشکر کنم



> اول اینکه آقای نیکجو چرا شما از صحبتهای آقای کرکی ناراحت میشی.(البته با در نظر گرفتن اینکه ایشون یه مقدار بد و تند صحبت میکنند.).


خوب مشکلی که بنده دارم این هست که یوزرهایی از جمله Cracki و ... مدتی قبل و به واسطه یک اشتباه بنده در سایت افزایش پیدا کردند که همگی به نوعی شروع به ایجاد مشکل برای حفاظ میکردند ، نمیخوام بحث رو کش بدم چون فردی که باید مطلب رو بگیره از تمام صحبت های بنده مطلب رو خواهد گرفت و امیدوارم کار ناشایست خودش رو تکرار نکنه.
علاوه بنده از آنپک شدن برنامه هیچ مشکلی ندارم ، قبلها StrongBytes بارها و بارها برنامه های بنده رو آنپک میکردن و درجه امنیت میدادن و به قول شما بنده کمال استفاده رو از این تست ها میبردم ولی مساله Cracki و یوزرهای قلابی فرق میکنه گاهی اوقات کاربرانی درسایت هستن ( دور از حضور شما و عزیزان ) که نمیتونن حرفشون رو رک و پوست کنده بزنن برای همین پشت این جور یوزرهای تازه تاسیس قایم میشن تا حرفشون رو بزنن و این بنده رو ناراحت کرده.



> به نظرم عملا امنیت یه پرتکتور اعلام بشه بهتر اینه که موضوع به جنجال و زبونی ختم بشه.


مسلما" همین طوره ، قبلا" بارها و بارها اعلام شده که امنیت پروتکتور در حالتی که از قفل سخت افزاری استفاده نشه متوسط هست و کار آنپک کردن اون کار هر کسی نیست و در صورتی که از قفل سخت افزاری استفاده بشه امنیت 100% هستش ، برای گواه این موضوع میتونید به تاپیکی که جناب ostovarit ایجاد کردن هم مراجعه کنید که تا امروز کسی موفق به آنپک و کرک برنامه نشده.

در پایان باز هم از دوستان تشکر میکنم و اگر به خاطر یک عده رفتار مناسبی نداشتم و گاها" عصبانی شدم از دوستان گرامی عذرخواهی میکنم ، باشد که این یک عده هم به اشتباه بودن کارشون پی ببرند و دست از این کارهای نادرست بکشند.

----------


## debugger

همه تاپبک را از اول تا اخر خوندم

به نظر من پروتکتور حفاظ واقعا بی نظیر است مخصوصا برای برنامه های دات نت . واقعا لازمه که هر برنامه نویس این پروتکتور را داشته باشه

واقعا اقای نیما یک نابغه هستند و یک افتخار برای ما

و همه کسانی که اومدن حرف های .... زدن هدفشون فقط و فقط کم کردن ارزش این پروتکتور بود

من این پروتکتور را در ویندوز های 32 بیتی و 64 بیتی ویندوز های 7 و ویستا و ایکس پی تست کردم . بدون هیچ مشکلی اجرا میشه . سرعت برنامه و سیستم اصلا و ابدا پایین نمی یاد 

واقعا محشره

----------


## ostovarit

> همه تاپبک را از اول تا اخر خوندم
> 
> به نظر من پروتکتور حفاظ واقعا بی نظیر است مخصوصا برای برنامه های دات نت . واقعا لازمه که هر برنامه نویس این پروتکتور را داشته باشه
> 
> واقعا اقای نیما یک نابغه هستند و یک افتخار برای ما
> 
> و همه کسانی که اومدن حرف های .... زدن هدفشون فقط و فقط کم کردن ارزش این پروتکتور بود
> 
> من این پروتکتور را در ویندوز های 32 بیتی و 64 بیتی ویندوز های 7 و ویستا و ایکس پی تست کردم . بدون هیچ مشکلی اجرا میشه . سرعت برنامه و سیستم اصلا و ابدا پایین نمی یاد 
> ...


در مورد اینکه پروتکتور حفاظ خوب هست من نظری نمیدم چون علمش رو ندارم ولی شما چطوری این پروتکتور رو در این ویندوز ها چک کردی و سرعت کاهش پیدا نکرد...؟! من هم این پروتکتور رو دارم برنامه قبل و بعد از پروتکت با سرعتی کاملا متفاوت اجرا میشه ... اگر با یک تک فرم چک کردید بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم یک برنامه درست حسابی رو پروتکت کنید بعد نتیجه رو اعلام بفرمایید ... من دو تا برنامه رو تست کردم حد اقل 10 - 15 ثانیه در یکی از برنامه ها و دیگری 7 ثانیه سرعت اجرا تاخیر افتاد ... ولی در مورد اجرا رو سیستم های مختلف مشکلی نداره ... حتی با یک تک فرم هم یک تیک زمانی قبل اجرا داریم ...

----------


## Nima NT

در نسخه به روز رسانی این مشکلات حل شده که برای شما هم ارسال کردم...

----------


## mahziar

> در نسخه به روز رسانی این مشکلات حل شده که برای شما هم ارسال کردم...


سلام

لطفا برای من هم ارسال کنید.

----------


## reza1944

دنیای صفر و یک دنیای عجیبی است.
این جون کشور ما اومده پکر ساخته و اون جون دیگه میاد آنپکش میکنه اینها هر دو افتخار برای ما هستند که به این اندازه دانش انجام چنین کاری را دارند
امیدوارم هر دوی آنها موفق باشند.

اما من به این فکر میکنم اگه برنامه با قفل سخت افزار و حفاظ پک بشه این قفل باید به مشتری داده بشه بس همون میشه 
همون آش و همون کاسه
برنامه آنپک میشه؟

----------


## Nima NT

بسیار از لطف شما سپاسگذارم و ممنونم.
برنامه ای که با قفل سخت افزاری محافظت بشه امنیت اون در این حالت 100% هست که بدون حضور قفل امکان کرک و آنپک برنامه دقیقا" صفر هستش و در صورتی که قفل حضور داشته باشه این کار کار هر کسی نیست و .... ( که در پست های قبل به اونها اشاره شده ).

سپاسگذارم.

----------


## reza1944

> و در صورتی که قفل حضور داشته باشه این کار کار هر کسی نیست و .... ( که در پست های قبل به اونها اشاره شده ).


پس امکان داره؟
اما من یکی از آشناهامون یه برنامه گرفته بود پانصد هزار تومن داده بود قفل سخت افزاری هم داشت یه روز گفتم بده ببینم میتونم کرکش کنم که تونستم از قفلش بگزریم با اینکه زا چند نوع پکر استفاده کرده بودن اما شد.

حالا شاید برای شما هم این موضوع پیش بیاد 

اما نیما جان ناراحت نشی این رو میگم؟

----------


## Nima NT

نه ناراحت نمیشم ، جای ناراحتی نداره اصلا".
ولی خوب روند کرک کردن برنامه در صورتی که از حفاظ استفاده نشده باشه بسیار مشکلتر خواهد بود ( حتی در حضور قفل امکان کرک کامل نخواهد بود ) ، نمیخوام دوباره توضیح بدم به خاطر همین میتونید از پست های قبلی علت رو مطالعه کنید.

----------


## dreamvbfox

سلام دوستان.

این تاپیک واسه منم جالب بود و از اول تا آخرش رو خوندم ! 
منم مثل آقای نیکجو تو این جور شرایطی بودم و همه می خواستند چوب لا چرخ کارم بگذارند !
تو این شرایط خودتون رو کنترل کردن واقعا سخته ! زمانی که وقتتون رو روی یه کاری گذاشتید و بقیه....

از اون دوستمون هم که بحث فرهنگ سازی رو پیش کشیدند کمال تشکر رو دارم.

همچنین از آقای نیکجو تشکر میکنم چون افتخاری برای ما ایرانی ها هستند !

بنده هم نرم افزاری رو نوشتم که برای مقابله با کرک شدن و کپی شدن اون مایل به استفاده از پروتکتور حفاظ شدم ! 


جناب نیکجو لطفا جواب ایمیل بنده رو زودتر بدید چون خیلی کارم گیر هست ! 

براتون ارزی موفقیت و سربلندی دارم. :قلب:

----------


## Nima NT

سلام قربان
متشکرم شما به بنده لطف دارید ، پاسخ پیام شما رو ارسال کردم.

متشکرم.

----------


## l7i7l7

نيما جان سلام 

به خاطر اين كار بزرگي كه كردي واقعا تحسينت ميكنم

يه سوالم داشتم
من يك برنامه اي نوشتم و چند تا گزارش كه با كريستال ريپورت درست كردم هم كنارش هست

حالا ميخوام اين گزارش ها رو هم به فايل exe جويين كنم

آيا نرم افزار شما اين امكان رو خواهد داشت ( در ضمن من از برنامم به اين گزارشات پارامتر ارسال ميكنم)

----------


## Nima NT

سلام
متشکرم ، شما لطف دارید به بنده.
بله این امکان در حفاظ وجود داره.

----------


## h4sh3m

سلام
با اين اوصاف تا حالا 3 مدل قفل رو جمع كردين يك جا !!!
قفل نرم افزاري (همون حفاظ) 
قفل سخت افزاري (همون tiny)
و اون يكي هم يه چيزي شبيه به MoleBox و Thinstall (اون هم حفاظ)

به نظرم چيز جالبي بايد باشه !!!


اما يه موردي كه قبلا داشت اين كه روي ايكس پي پك 3 كلا كار نميكرد و بالا نمي اومد حالا نمي دونم اون رو هم درست كردين يا نه؟
اگه اون مورد رفع شده يه نمونه بدين تا تست كنيم.


موفق باشيد.

----------


## Nima NT

لطفا" پستها رو از ابتدا مطالعه کنید !



> قفل نرم افزاري (همون حفاظ)


حفاظ مسلما" برای خودش تکنیک هایی داره که قبلا" بهشون پرداخته شده.



> قفل سخت افزاري (همون tiny)


هیچ جا عنوان نشده قفل سخت افزاری مربوطه به حفاظ هستش و همیشه یادآور اسم و نشان تجاری Tiny شدیم.



> و اون يكي هم يه چيزي شبيه به MoleBox و Thinstall (اون هم حفاظ)


استفاده از ابزارها هیچ وقت کار بدی نبوده وگرنه کل ایرانی جماعت باید دور از حضور دزد خطاب بشن چرا که نصف برنامه هایی که نوشته میشه از کامپوننتها و ... استفاده میشه ؛ مخصوصا" در زمینه سیستم های امنیتی و به عنوان مثالهای دیگه نرم افزارهای  تحلیل گر داده ، پردازش تصویر ، سیستم های نظری ، سیستم های رابط و ... 
در مورد استفاده از Thinstall ، آیا مدرکی دارید که حفاظ از اون استفاده کرده ؟ میتونم قول بدم بهتون که خیر. پس خواهش میکنم بدون ارائه دلیل یا مدرک معتبر کسی رو متهم نفرمائید. ( البته صحبت شما نوعی متهم کردن نبود ولی متاسفانه جمله آخرتون که شامل اون هم حفاظ بود میتونه کمی سوء تفاهم ایجاد کنه و تا حدی دو پهلو باشه ).




> اما يه موردي كه قبلا داشت اين كه روي ايكس پي پك 3 كلا كار نميكرد و بالا نمي اومد حالا نمي دونم اون رو هم درست كردين يا نه؟
> اگه اون مورد رفع شده يه نمونه بدين تا تست كنيم.


بله ؛ اگر اشتباه نکنم در نسخه 1.8 و 1.8.5 این مشکل وجود داشت که در نسخه 1.9 و به بعد حل شده.
موفق باشید.

----------


## h4sh3m

سلام
حاجي من 2 پهلو حرف نزدم و فقط گفتم چيزي شبيه به اون هست اون هم به خاطر جمع كردن فايل ها در يك پكيج (البته به عنوان قابليت) و اين رو هم نگفتم كه از Thinstall استفاده شده چون اين امكان وجود نداره ;)


موفق باشيد.

----------


## goodasiay

سلام آقا کسی این پروتکتور نخره خیلی مسخره من 6 ماه خریدم نه درست کار میکنه نه این اقای نیکجو که درست کردش جواب میده تازه 1000000تومان پول  بهش دادم.دم خارجی هاش گرم

----------


## Nima NT

> سلام آقا کسی این پروتکتور نخره خیلی مسخره من 6 ماه خریدم نه درست کار میکنه نه این اقای نیکجو که درست کردش جواب میده تازه 1000000تومان پول  بهش دادم.دم خارجی هاش گرم


دلیل محکمه پسند همیشه بر مدعا لازم هست ، بدون دلیل یک حرف نه حکمیت داره و  نه قطعیت ، پس دوست عزیز جدا از دلیل شما برای اذعان این موضوع پروتکتور  حفاظ از مدتها پیش به فروش میرسه و هم اکنون هم در اختیار خیلی از شرکت های  نرم افزاری هستش و اگر قرار بود مشکلی به این بزرگی وجود داشت در حال حاظر  بنده و باقی همکارام بایستی در زندان می بودیم. علاوه بر اینکه این برای  نسخه Win32 قیمتی معادل 200 هزارتومان ( بدون محدودیت ) و برای دات نت 150  هزارتومان تعیین شده حالا اینکه اگر شما اون رو یک میلیون تومان خریداری  کردید شاید از دلالان خریداری کرده اید که در ظاهر برنامه رو به فروش  نرسوندن بهتون به اصطلاح غیر مودبانه انداختن بهتون ؛ جسارتا" قبل از پرداخت یک میلیون تومان به برنامه می بایست به وب سایت تولید کننده مراجعه میکردید تا متوجه تفاوت قیمت میشدید و از سود جویانی که از اسم حفاظ استفاده میکردند با این قیمت گذاف برنامه خریداری نمیکردید ، این اشتباه متوجه خود شما هست و شرکت مسئولیتی در قبال اون نداره و نباید توقع ارائه پشتیبانی از سوی شرکت حفاظ رو داشته باشید چرا که شرکت حفاظ با توجه به اعلام رسمی قیمت فروش به هیچ عنوان قادر به فروش محصولات خود با قیمتی بالاتر از مبالغ ذکر شده در سایت نخواهد بود.
میتونید به لیست برخی از مشتریان در *وب سایت* حفاظ مراجعه کنید تا به صدق صحبت بنده پی ببرید.
اینجانب و تیم همکارم بسیار خوشحال خواهیم شد تا اطلاعات افرادی که برنامه حفاظ ( منتسب به شرکت حفاظ  ) را که به قیمت یک میلیون تومان خریداری کرده اید را در اختیار ما قرار دهید تا مراحل قانونی به سرعت آغاز شود.

پیوست : در روزهای اخیر افرادی با اسم پروتکتور حفاظ نرم افزارهای مشابهی رو در بازار عرضه کردن که از جمله اونها میشه به فروشگاه تکنو در کریمخان تهران نام برد که با این عزیزان برخورد قانونی شد و در حال حاضر پروانه فعالیت اونها لغو شده است_ لیست قیمت اصلی محصولات حفاظ ضمیمه گردید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## r0ot$harp

سلام عرض می کنم خدمت دوستان عزیز .

من این برنامه رو از جناب نیکجو خریداری کردم .

اول از همه توی هر کاری باید آدم با اخلاق باشه . 

با فرض اینکه این حرف اصلا صحت نداره : برنامه حفاظ برنامه بدی هست اما گروه و شرکت و همچنین جناب نیکجو فردی بسیار مسلط آگاه و خوش اخلاق هستند و برای من این بسیار حائز اهمیت هست .

دوستان من این برنامه رو تهیه کردم و در حال تست هستم . اما می تونم قول بدوم پشتیبانی بسیار قوی پشت این برنامه قرار گرفته است. 

باتشکر احسان

----------


## mahziar

> سلام عرض می کنم خدمت دوستان عزیز .
> 
> من این برنامه رو از جناب نیکجو خریداری کردم .
> 
> اول از همه توی هر کاری باید آدم با اخلاق باشه . 
> 
> با فرض اینکه این حرف اصلا صحت نداره : برنامه حفاظ برنامه بدی هست اما گروه و شرکت و همچنین جناب نیکجو فردی بسیار مسلط آگاه و خوش اخلاق هستند و برای من این بسیار حائز اهمیت هست .
> 
> دوستان من این برنامه رو تهیه کردم و در حال تست هستم . اما می تونم قول بدوم پشتیبانی بسیار قوی پشت این برنامه قرار گرفته است. 
> ...


بعد از تست متوجه میشی که چه کلاه بزرگی سرت رفته و اینجوری از روی احساسات "یکه به قاضی نمیری "!!!

گروه ، شرکت و تیم کجا بود ! فقط و فقط یه نام کاربری تو سایت برنامه نویس هست که همه کارها رو بخوبی انجام میده !

دو هفته دیگه که متهم شدی از روی غرض داری پشت پروتکتور ایکس  بد میگی و جیره خور بعضی کاربران تو انجمن "امنیت "هستی تا پروتکتور اونا رو تبلیغ کنی ( که این کاربران اینقدر بزرگ هستن که احتیاجی به اینجور کارها نداشته باشن تا خودشون رو ثابت کنن) بعد اونجا سلامت میکنم .

----------


## Nima NT

> سلام عرض می کنم خدمت دوستان عزیز .
> 
> من این برنامه رو از جناب نیکجو خریداری کردم .
> 
> اول از همه توی هر کاری باید آدم با اخلاق باشه . 
> 
> با فرض اینکه این حرف اصلا صحت نداره : برنامه حفاظ برنامه بدی هست اما گروه و شرکت و همچنین جناب نیکجو فردی بسیار مسلط آگاه و خوش اخلاق هستند و برای من این بسیار حائز اهمیت هست .
> 
> دوستان من این برنامه رو تهیه کردم و در حال تست هستم . اما می تونم قول بدوم پشتیبانی بسیار قوی پشت این برنامه قرار گرفته است. 
> ...


بسیار از شما سپاسگزام ، شما نسبت به بنده و تیم حفاظ لطف دارید و ابراز این موضوع نشان دهنده شخصیت والای شما هستش و بنده و دوستانم از داشتن مشتریان و همکارانی چون شما بسیار خرسند هستیم.


متشکرم.

----------


## ساسان کریمی

وقتی این تاپیک و تاپیکهای مشابه این رو دیدم نتونستم طاقت بیارم حرف نزنم من با رفیقم چند ماه پیش به صورت شریکی این قفل رو خریدیم که ایکاش دستم میشکست نمیخریدم بعد از یک ماه که امنیت پروتکتور رو تست میکردیم توسط یکی از آشنایان که در امنیت وارد بود متوجه شدیم پروژه دات نت ما توسط یک پروتکتور خارجی به نام Reactor محافظت شده هر بار هم که با شرکت تماس گرفتیم گفتند آقای نیکجو نیستند اینجا شرکت آقای نیکجو نیست یک بار بهرجون کندنی بود تماس گرفتیم که آقای نیکجو این موضوع را رد کردند که یک روز تاپیکی در سایت tut4you دیدم که گفته بودند در پروتکور حفاظ از Reactor استفاده شده.
روی سخنم با شماست آفای نیکجو آیا شما واقعا فکر میکنید این پولها خوردن داره به خدا نه خوردن نداره این پولها میره به دوا دکتر این وعده خداست دنیا دار مکافات هست.
روی سخنم با مدیران هست شما رو به خدایی که میپرستید قسم میدم نگذارید پول برنامه نویسها توسط این افراد به باد بره شما خودتون برنامه نویس هستید میدونید با چه بدبختی پول درمیاریم.

----------


## Nima NT

> وقتی این تاپیک و تاپیکهای مشابه این رو دیدم نتونستم طاقت بیارم حرف نزنم من با رفیقم چند ماه پیش به صورت شریکی این قفل رو خریدیم که ایکاش دستم میشکست نمیخریدم بعد از یک ماه که امنیت پروتکتور رو تست میکردیم توسط یکی از آشنایان که در امنیت وارد بود متوجه شدیم پروژه دات نت ما توسط یک پروتکتور خارجی به نام Reactor محافظت شده هر بار هم که با شرکت تماس گرفتیم گفتند آقای نیکجو نیستند اینجا شرکت آقای نیکجو نیست یک بار بهرجون کندنی بود تماس گرفتیم که آقای نیکجو این موضوع را رد کردند که یک روز تاپیکی در سایت tut4you دیدم که گفته بودند در پروتکور حفاظ از Reactor استفاده شده.
> روی سخنم با شماست آفای نیکجو آیا شما واقعا فکر میکنید این پولها خوردن داره به خدا نه خوردن نداره این پولها میره به دوا دکتر این وعده خداست دنیا دار مکافات هست.
> روی سخنم با مدیران هست شما رو به خدایی که میپرستید قسم میدم نگذارید پول برنامه نویسها توسط این افراد به باد بره شما خودتون برنامه نویس هستید میدونید با چه بدبختی پول درمیاریم.


دوست عزیز اول اینکه کاربری با یک پست بیاد و ادعایی مشابه شما داشته باشه و نه نام شرکتی ، نام فردی ارائه بشه بنده نمیتونم قبول بکنم که شما پروتکتور رو خریداری کردید ، آیا غیر از این هست که همین الان هم بنده میتونم ادعا بکنم که یک نسخه از قفل شتاب رو خریداری کردم و این قفل از تمیدا استفاده کرده بود ؟ آیا کسی میتونه ادعای من رو رد کنه ؟ آیا میتونه ثابت کنه ؟؟ مسلما" خیر ، پس اینگونه صحبت ها نمیتونه مبنا قرار بگیره ( اگر شمایی که نمیدونم برنامه رو واقعا" خریداری کردید یا خیر ناراضی هستید پس چرا آقای احسان در پست قبلی از برنامه رضایت داشتند ؟؟ البته بماند که متاسفانه کسانی هستن که به درک همه توهین کنن و کاربران با سابقه در سایت رو یوزرهای جعلی و ... خطاب کنن ) ، ببینید دوست عزیز این برنامه فقط شما نیستید که حالا طبق ادعای خودتون ازش استفاده کردید خیلی از شرکتهای خصوصی و دولتی هستن که این برنامه رو روی نرم افزارهاشون سوار کردن مطمئن باشید نیروی متخصص هم دارن که مسایلی که شما عنوان کردید رو زودتر متوجه بشن پس اگر قرار بود چیزی که شما گفتید واقعیت داشته باشه فروش حفاظ باید مقطعی می بود و بنده و همکارام در مدت کوتاهی اقدام به فروش یا به اصطلاح کلاه برداری میکردیم و پرونده حفاظ بسته میشد ولی همین که تا امروز با اسم و رسم حفاظ به فعالیت خودمون ادامه دادیم نشان دهنده این هست که همچین چیزهایی صحت نداشته ، البته این موضوع رو هم رد نمیکنم که خیلی ها تلاش کردن از نام حفاظ سوء استفاده کنن مثل همین دوستمون که در پست های قبلی عنوان کردن که برنامه حفاظ که نسخه ای 200 هزارتومان بود رو یک میلیون تومان خریداری کرده بود و برنامه براشون کار نکرده بود. خلاصه موضوع این هست که اینگونه صحبت ها نمیتونه ملاک باشه ، اگر بنده و همکارانم سعی میکردیم که محصولات حفاظ رو مخفی کنیم بله شاید کسی که پست شما رو مطالعه میکرد در مورد خریدش دو دل میشد ولی وقتی کاربر قبل از خرید میتونه برنامه رو تست کنه ( از همه لحاظ ) آیا فکر میکنید نیازی به این صحبت ها هست ؟؟ خوشبختانه برنامه های خارجی عنوان شده همگی دارای امضاء دیجیتالی هستن که در برنامه کاربر لحاظ میکنن و حذف اونها معمولا" به آنپک شدن برنامه منجر میشه پس کسی که از حفاظ استفاده میکنه با استفاده از برنامه Reflector خیلی راحت میتونه ببینه که آیا برنامه توسط فلان برنامه ها محافظت شده یا اینکه خیر.

در آخر سخنم بازهم عنوان میکنم ، آیا غیر از این هست که بنده میتونم با ثبت کاربران جعلی هر روز اقدام به تبلیغات مثبت درباره حفاظ بکنم ؟؟ آیا خرید یک *** خیلی سخت هست که حتی سایت هم متوجه این امر نشه ؟؟ آیا خیلی سخت هست که بنده همین الان یک کاربر در سایت ثبت کنم و علاوه بر تشکر از نوشته های خودم به تعریف و تمجید از حفاظ بپردازم ؟؟ پس متاسفانه بنده نمیتونم صحبت رو ملاک قرار بدم و به دوستانی هم که خواننده مطلب هستن راه حلی رو پیشنهاد میکنم ، اگر نسبت به محصولات حفاظ دو دل هستید ، اگر شکی درباره امنیت این محصولات دارید ، جدای از تمامی این صحبت ها با شرکت تماس بگیرید و درخواست نسخه دمو یا فایل تست بدید و خودتون یا افرادی که توانایی علمی این موضوع رو دارن برنامه رو تست کنن ، اگر برای شما راضی کننده بود که باعث افتخار ما خواهد بود مشتریانی چون شما داشته باشیم و اگر باب میل شما نبود از اینکه زحمت کشیدید و نسبت به تست برنامه اقدام کردید بسیار ازتون سپاسگذار خواهیم بود.
علاوه بر این وقتی حفاظ گارانتی برگشت پول ( در یک مدت یک هفته پس از خرید ) داره چرا کاربر بایستی ناراضی باشه ؟؟ فوقش اگر بعد از خرید هم ( یعنی به عنوان مثال در مدت تست مشکلی رخ نداده باشه ) مشکلی برای کاربر در مدت یک هفته بعد از خرید رخ بده کل مبلغ پرداختی کاربر عودت داده میشه. البته فراموش نشه که اگر فرضا" کاربری برنامه خریداری شده رو در مدت یک هفته اول خرید عودت بده و شرکت قبول نکنه و مبلغ پرداختی پس داده نشه کاربر با توجه به مطلب موجود در سایت و لیست تراکنش های بانکی و تاریخ اونها میتونه از شرکت شکایت کنه پس فکر نمیکنم جایی برای صحبت باقی مونده باشه.از دوستانی که شاید شک و شبهه ای دارن بسیار خوشحال خواهیم بود که در خدمتشون باشیم.



وب سایت حفاظ : http://www.hefaz-security.ir
پست الکترونیک : mailto:Info@hefaz-security.ir


با تشکر
موفق باشید.

----------


## dreamvbfox

بهتره برنامه هاتون رو جمع کنید و برید سراغ تحت وب شدن ! 
من که خسته شدم از این پروتکتور و پکر و اینا :D

پروتکتور هم میخواین فقط پروتکتور چینی !!! استاد StrongByte هم تایید میکنن ! 


تشکر.

----------


## Nima NT

> بهتره برنامه هاتون رو جمع کنید و برید سراغ تحت وب شدن ! 
> من که خسته شدم از این پروتکتور و پکر و اینا :D
> 
> پروتکتور هم میخواین فقط پروتکتور چینی !!! استاد StrongByte هم تایید میکنن ! 
> 
> 
> تشکر.


از چینی هاش زیاد سر در نمیارم ولی من شنیدم ( از یکی از دو تا دوستانم ) که چیز زیادی واسه ارائه ندارن و در کل کار آنپکشون سخت نیست.
البته فقط شنیدم و خودم تست نکردم و اطلاع دقیقی ندارم.

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

آقای نیکجو ممکنه از کل تاپیک هایی که تا حالا تو سایت در مورد قفل شما بحث شده افراد موافق و مخالفش رو بشمارید
تا حالا من فقط دو مورد موافق دیدم که اونها هم گفتن تازه خریدن و تست کاملی انجام ندادن
ممکنه توضیح بدین دلیل این همه مخافت چیه خوب من هم که قصد خرید دارم شک می کنم؟شک هم بی دلیل نیست با توجه به این همه مخالف البته شرکتهایی هم که میکید از برنامه شما استغاده می کنن و راضی هستن رو هم نام ببرید بد نیست ما هم پرسجو می کنیم خدا رو چه دید شاید بعد از دریافت اطلاعات بیشتر تبلیغ قفل شمارو برای همکارامون بکنیم  البته اگه بتونیم اطلاعات مستند پیدا کنیم نه چند تا پست که شما بگید ما مشتریان مختلفی از شرکتها داریم و خریدارانی هم که تو این سایت عضو هستن مخالف قدرت قفل شما باشن

----------


## dreamvbfox

> آقاي نيکجو ممکنه از کل تاپيک هايي که تا حالا تو سايت در مورد قفل شما بحث شده افراد موافق و مخالفش رو بشماريد
> تا حالا من فقط دو مورد موافق ديدم که اونها هم گفتن تازه خريدن و تست کاملي انجام ندادن
> ممکنه توضيح بدين دليل اين همه مخافت چيه خوب من هم که قصد خريد دارم شک مي کنم؟شک هم بي دليل نيست با توجه به اين همه مخالف البته شرکتهايي هم که ميکيد از برنامه شما استغاده مي کنن و راضي هستن رو هم نام ببريد بد نيست ما هم پرسجو مي کنيم خدا رو چه ديد شايد بعد از دريافت اطلاعات بيشتر تبليغ قفل شمارو براي همکارامون بکنيم البته اگه بتونيم اطلاعات مستند پيدا کنيم نه چند تا پست که شما بگيد ما مشتريان مختلفي از شرکتها داريم و خريداراني هم که تو اين سايت عضو هستن مخالف قدرت قفل شما باشن



يه مورد مخالفت اينه که اگر ايراني جماعت پول بابت يه پروتکتور داد اين يعني هيچ موقع نبايد برنامه اش کرک بشه !
خوب داداش من نميشه که اينجوري :D
اون شاخ هاي کرکينگ و برنامه نويسي هم نمي گن امنيت 100% بهتون ارائه ميديم که آخه !

اين همه گيم و برنامه بزرگ که جهاني هم هستن پشت سر هم دارن کرک ميشن ! چي شد ؟ کي ضرر کرد ؟
شما اگر تو کار خودت مديريت خوبي داشته باشي حتي اگر برنامه ات هم کرک بشه هيچ تاثيري توي پيشرفت و فروش برنامه ات نداره !

همين برنامه هاي ايروني که کرک شدند رو نگاه کنيد ! باز نسخه جديد با امکانات جديد دادند بيرون و دارن به کارشون ادامه ميدن!
اون بنده خدايي هم که برنامه کرک شده شما رو مفتي نصب ميکنه قدرت خريدش هم نداره ! مطمئن باشيد !
اگر برنامه شما خدا ميليون تومان باشه که کسي جرات استفاده از کرک شدش رو نداره !
چون ميدونه يه روزي با پشتيباني اين برنامه مشکل پيدا ميکنه !
اگر هم خدا ميليوني باشه که فقط اون کاربراني که پول خوبي دارن ميتونن خريد کنن و هيچ وقت به سراغ برنامه کرک شده نميرن !

يه چيز هم فراموش نکنيد ! در کنار پروتکتور شاخ و خدا ! کرکر شاخ و خدا هم هست !
پس اينقدر کل کل بي مورد نکنيد با هم ديگه ! و به جاش يه تاپيک باز کنيد و راهکارهاي نو و جديد رو ارائه کنيد که برنامه ها ايمن تر بشن !


البته اين نظر من بود !

تشکر

----------


## ساسان کریمی

> دوست عزیز اول اینکه کاربری با یک پست بیاد و ادعایی مشابه شما داشته باشه و نه نام شرکتی ، نام فردی ارائه بشه بنده نمیتونم قبول بکنم که شما پروتکتور رو خریداری کردید ، آیا غیر از این هست که همین الان هم بنده میتونم ادعا بکنم که یک نسخه از قفل شتاب رو خریداری کردم و این قفل از تمیدا استفاده کرده بود ؟


بله درست میگید من یک پست بیشتر ندارم حرفم رو کسی باور نمیکنه و بدختی هم رفیقم که یکی از کاربران با سابقه این سایت هست حاضر نیست بیاد و آگاه سازی کنه میگه خدا خودش جوابشو میده.




> پس چرا آقای احسان در پست قبلی از برنامه رضایت داشتند ؟؟


من قول میدم به شما این آقا احسان هم روحش خبر نداره چی خریده قفلی که حتی خود قفل توسط خودش محافظت نشده این یعنی خودت هم به قفلت اطمینان نداری پس چطور انتضار داری ما اطمینان داشته باشیم.
آقا احسان شما یک فایل دات نت رو با این قفل محافظت کنید و در این تاپیک بگذارید تا به همه ثابت بشه که فایل شما نه با حفاظ بلکه با یک قفل خارجی محافظت شده




> علاوه بر این وقتی حفاظ گارانتی برگشت پول ( در یک مدت یک هفته پس از خرید ) داره چرا کاربر بایستی ناراضی باشه ؟؟





> آیا غیر از این هست که بنده میتونم با ثبت کاربران جعلی هر روز اقدام به تبلیغات مثبت درباره حفاظ بکنم ؟؟


قبول من یک کاربر جعلی آیا تمام کاربرانی که نارضایتی خودشون رو در این تاپیک و تاپیک های دیگه که کم هم نیستن تا به حال اعلام کردن جعلی هستن آیا این کاربر هم که برای آگاه کردن برنامه نویسها تاپیک زده هم جعلی هست




> علاوه بر این وقتی حفاظ گارانتی برگشت پول ( در یک مدت یک هفته پس از خرید ) داره چرا کاربر بایستی ناراضی باشه ؟؟


به ما هم شما از این وعده وعیدها داده بودید که اینقدر وقت تلف کردید که آب از آسیاب بیوفته بعد دستمون به هیچ جا بند
واقعا در مقابل اساتیدی که اینجا هستند چطور روتون میشه بگید امنیت 100% به رفیق من شما بارها تکرار کردید امنیت 100% و هیچ کرکری نمیتونه کرک کنه در صورتی که به یک فوت بنده همین گفتن امنیت 100% یعنی دروغ ترین حرف که همه کسانی که تو امنیت دستی دارن قبول میکنن
این لینک سایت tut4you که اساتید اون سایت گفتند که قفل حفاظ از کنسول Reflector استفاده کرده

----------


## Raham

> لینک[/URL] سایت tut4you که اساتید اون سایت گفتند که قفل حفاظ از کنسول Reflector استفاده کرده



سلام دوست عزیز.
چرا راه دور میری اخه عزیزم؟

اینم تاپیک + فیلم های مستند در رابطه با استفاده از پروتکتور های خارجی در حفاظ

Hefaz Topic

البته آخرین ورژن هم دستم رسیده  Win32 Protectoresh یکی از مشتری هاش واسه تست داده بود بهم که حدود 15 دقیقه UnPack شد. خودم هم بصورت غیر مستقیم :بامزه:  ازشون گرفتم که اونم به همین سرنوشت دچار شد. خیلی وقت پیش (همون تاپیکی که اشاره کردین) یه Generic Fixer نوشتم واسش. علی رغم ادعای ایشون در این رابطه که ضعفشون رو برطرف کردن از نسخه های خیلی قدیمی تا آخرین نسخه از این قفل با همون Tool من براحتی آنپک میشه

در رابطه با پروتکتور دات نت که آخه چی بگیم؟ هرمشتری که از ایشون فایل واسه تست گرفتن با یه پروتکتور خارجی پروتکت شده بود.
قدیما از DotNet Reactor بگیر تا جدیدا که دیگه ترکونده. فکر کنم آقا نیمای قصه ی ما دیگه کارشناسی ارشد استفاده از پروتکتور های خارجی در پروتکتورشون رو گرفتن.
بحثی که خداییی واسه من همیشه مطرح بوده اینه که نیما جان. عزیز دل . گل پسر خدایی خسته نشدی ازین کارت؟ این همه آدم از پارسال تا حالا داریم بهت میگم دمت گرم پروتکتور خارجی نکن تو کنسرو نده دست مردم. باور کن از اون موقع این همه وقتی که واسه Rip گذاشتی رو مینشستی تحقیق میکردی بخدا الان خودت استاد شده بودی. آخه این چه کاریه؟ حالا آبروی خودت دست خودته. پس فردا این پروتکتور بیفته دست خارجی ها... کم پشت سرمون فحش میدن. اینو ببینن چی میگن؟ حق ندارن بگن ایرانی ها فلان؟

حالا بازم صاحب اختیاری عزیز.
نظر شخصی خودمو میگم آدم PECompact بنویسه با دستای خودش. بدون اینکه از اینور اونور بگیره بخدا 100 برابر ارزش داره تا بیای Themida داشته باشی اما Rip باشه.

همین دوست عزیزمون Ali Sayahian تا اونجایی که در جریانم کامل خودش نوشته. خدایی خیلی خوشحالم بخاطرش . جا داره واسه تلاشش ازش تشکر کرد.



به امید موفقیت واسه همه

یا حق

----------


## dreamvbfox

> قدیما از DotNet Reactor بگیر تا جدیدا که دیگه ترکونده





> پس فردا این پروتکتور بیفته دست خارجی ها... کم پشت سرمون فحش میدن. اینو ببینن چی میگن؟ حق ندارن بگن ایرانی ها فلان؟


مگه هنوز مثل قدیمیاست ؟ عوض نشده ؟
آقا ما فکر کردیم نسخه 2.0 واسه دمو بوده و بچه ها پروتکتور خارجی زدن دستش جرقه بده ! 
 در ضمن یه نفرت خاصی نسبت به Raham و اون BackVirus دارم ! 
 دلیلشم کرک یکی از برنامه های غیر تجاری من بوده تا بتونن ثابت کنن تو این فروم که حفاظ مشکل داره ! 
 لینک دانلود کرک هم گذاشتن داخل همین فروم که به درخواست بنده مدیریت اونو پاک کرد ! 
 قبلا احترام خاصی واسه پست های Raham قائل میشدم و همیشون رو پیگیری میکردم اما الان نه ...
راه های بهتری هم برای اثبات وجود داره ! 
جو گیر نشید و تصمیم عاقلانه بگیرید ...


راستی بچه ها :D
منم دارم یه پروتکتور مینویسم برا خودم :D
فعلا دارم روی ایده ایمنی 100% فکر میکنم :-? 
ریلیز که شد یه تاپیک باز میکنیم فقط کل کل میکنیم میخندیم ؟ :D

تشکر

----------


## Raham

> در ضمن یه نفرت خاصی نسبت به Raham و اون BackVirus دارم ! 
>   دلیلشم کرک یکی از برنامه های غیر تجاری من بوده تا بتونن ثابت کنن تو این فروم که حفاظ مشکل داره ! 
>   لینک دانلود کرک هم گذاشتن داخل همین فروم که به درخواست بنده مدیریت اونو پاک کرد ! 
>   قبلا احترام خاصی واسه پست های Raham قائل میشدم و همیشون رو پیگیری میکردم اما الان نه ...


 با سلام
دوست عزیز متن و چرا سفید میکنید آخه؟ اگه حرفی دارین که به نظرتون درست راحت بیان کنید.

تا جایی که یادمه اولا من برنامه شما رو کرک نکردم! اما کار BlackVirus رو تایید میکنم. چرا؟
من واقعا با کرک برنامه های ایرانی مخالفم. اما اون برحه از زمان ما همش میگفتیم فلان... شما می گفتی حفاظ عالیه. میگفتیم چلان....باز می گقتی فقط حفاظ. میگفتیم عزیز برنامه همین شما قفلش شکسته شده(از حفاظ استفاده کرده بودین) بازم گفتین حفاظ عشقه! خوب ما چیکار کنیم؟ باید یه جوری شما رو متوجه اشتباهتون میکردیم یا نه؟ حالا بماند که بعد از قرار دادن کرک بازم حاج آقا نیکجو انکار کرد. lol
شما راه حل بهتری سراغ داشتین؟
تازه خودتم که میگی غیر تجاری. پس مشکل چیه برادر؟

نمی خوام قضیه رو ماست مالی کنم. یه جورایی مرتکب اشتباه شده بودیم تا حدی. مثلا میشد فیلم برنامه کرک شده رو میزاشت که نه سیخ می سوخت نه منقل :متفکر:  در هر صورت عذر می خوام




موفق باشید
یا علی

----------


## dreamvbfox

> نمی خوام قضیه رو ماست مالی کنم. یه جورایی مرتکب اشتباه شده بودیم تا حدی. مثلا میشد فیلم برنامه کرک شده رو میزاشت که نه سیخ می سوخت نه منقل در هر صورت عذر می خوام


حرفم درست و صحیح هست !

غیر تجاری یا تجاری ! برنامه ای که نوشته شده واسش زحمت کشیده شده ! 
از این هم بگذریم که کرکی هم پابلیک کردید به درد کسی نخورد و فایل ها رو به برنامه جدید قفل کردم و برنامه جدید دادم ...

از غیر تجاری استفاده کرده که بگم تمام برنامه های تجاری بنده وابستگی به سخت افزار داره و خروجی متد ها بعد از عبور از سخت افزار و اعمال تغییراتی  که داده میشه باز به سیستم برگشت میخوره و همیشه کپی نبودن برنامه چک میشه ! 
و برنامه های بنده هم دست همه نوع افرادی نمیفته ! اگر هم بیفته فایده ای نداره براشون ! 
استاد StrongByte در جریان هستند! 

پس مشکلی از نظر کرکینگ و اینا ندارم ! 

مشکل شما با نیکجو و کاراتون هم به ما مربوط نمیشه ! 
باهاش کار میکردی ؟ انداختید بیرون ؟ سورس کدتون دزدید ؟ سر کارت گذاشت ؟ به ما ربطی نداره ! (طبق چیزهایی که داخل فروم خودتون گفتید)

میخوای اثبات کنی این حفاظ مشکل داره مثل بچه آدم اثبات کن مثل بقیه مدیران !
اینکه بیای برنامه هایی که باهاش پروتکت شده رو کرک کنید که دلیل نمیشه ! یه چیزی هم هست بهش میگن آنپک می !!! میرن میگیرن از کسی که پروتکتور نوشته و رووش کار میکنن و به اثباتشون میرسن ! (اینا رو میگم به خاطر اینکه از کار BlackVirus حمایت کردید)





> اما کار BlackVirus رو تایید میکنم.





> شما راه حل بهتری سراغ داشتین؟


مرد مومن ! 
اگر میخواستی چیزی رو ثابت کنی به من ! یه پیغام خصوصی میدن به من میگن با پروتکتورت یه آنپک می بده دست ما تا برات اثبات کنیم امنیت نداره ! 
راه حل بهتر از این ؟
وگرنه خودمون هم میدونیم اون Themida آنپک میشه! حفاظ که چیزی نیست در برابرش ! بد میگم ؟
طرفداری من هم مربوط به پسورد گذاشتن رو برنامه بود ! قفل هم دست کسی نباشه خبری از کرک نیست ! 
گفتم حفاظ عالیه ؟ شما چرا گرم میشی ؟ 

یک سال از خرید من از حفاظ میگذره ! تنها یه فایل پروتکت کردم ! نیازی هم بهش ندارم ! 
طرفداری روز های اول منم بر میگرده به حمایت از برنامه ایرانی !  که پروتکتور ایرانی داریم و از این حرف ها ...
مشکل شخصی شما با نیکجو باعث شد که شما آنالیز کاملتو پابلیک نکنی و ما هم دیر فهمیدیم ! مگه نه ؟
فقط میای میگی آنپک می بزار فلان بزار ؟ میگی میخوای بگم چیکار کردی تو برنامه ؟ درباره حفاظ بگم ؟


به جای این صحبت ها اگر اون کرک می با امنیت 100% (همون فایل Rar خودمون) رو Brute force کرده بودیم که اونم کرک میشد داداش من ! 


خدانگهدار.

----------


## Nima NT

> آقای نیکجو ممکنه از کل تاپیک هایی که تا حالا تو سایت در مورد قفل شما بحث شده افراد موافق و مخالفش رو بشمارید
> تا حالا من فقط دو مورد موافق دیدم که اونها هم گفتن تازه خریدن و تست کاملی انجام ندادن
> ممکنه توضیح بدین دلیل این همه مخافت چیه خوب من هم که قصد خرید دارم شک می کنم؟شک هم بی دلیل نیست با توجه به این همه مخالف البته شرکتهایی هم که میکید از برنامه شما استغاده می کنن و راضی هستن رو هم نام ببرید بد نیست ما هم پرسجو می کنیم خدا رو چه دید شاید بعد از دریافت اطلاعات بیشتر تبلیغ قفل شمارو برای همکارامون بکنیم  البته اگه بتونیم اطلاعات مستند پیدا کنیم نه چند تا پست که شما بگید ما مشتریان مختلفی از شرکتها داریم و خریدارانی هم که تو این سایت عضو هستن مخالف قدرت قفل شما باشن


متاسفانه چند روزی نبودم و نتونستم جواب پست ها رو تک به تک بدم ولی الان که همشون رو مطالعه کردم دیدم منطقی ترین اونها پست شما هست و بهتر هست اگر قراره وقتی هم مصرف بشه برای پاسخگویی به پست شما باشه ( البته جسارتی نسبت به آقای Dreamvbfox نشه ) ، در ابتدا عرض کنم که البته دو نفر نبودن کمی بیشتر از دو نفر بودن ولی در کل بنده نه به صحبت های مثبت کاری دارم و نه صحبت های منفی چرا که هر جفت اونها صحبت هست و نمیشه در موردش به صورت یک آیه الهی و مطلق نظر داد و با اون برخورد کرد ؛شکی که شما دارید کاملا" طبیعی هستش و نمیشه گفت اشتباهه ولی خوب راه حل آیا به نظر شما اینه که بیاید و اینجا ببینید کی راضی هست و کی ناراضی ؟ مسلما" اینطور نیست چرا که من هم از فردا میتونم 10 تا کاربر جدید ثبت کنم و بیام از مزایای استفاده از پروتکتور حفاظ تو فروم های مختلف یا خود اینجا صحبت کنم و تبلیغ کنم پس نتیجه میشه گرفت که صحبت راهکار نیست ، در نسخه های قبلی حفاظ نسخه دمو نداشت و کاربر یک سره برنامه رو خریداری میکرد و بعد از خرید نحوه کار برنامه رو میدید ( علتش هم عدم تقاضا برای نسخه دمو بود ) حالا بعد از مدتی عده ای شروع کردن به بحث و بررسی های واهی در مورد حفاظ که از نسخه های خارجی استفاده شده و .... الی ماشالله ، برای همین شرکت یک سری راهکار ارائه داد که بارها در موردش بحث کردیم که مختصر و مفید بخوام بگم این هست که دوستانی که شرکتی هستن اطلاعات شرکتشون ارائه میشه و نسخه دمو برای شرکت اونها ارسال میشه تا نرم افزار رو از همه لحاظ تست کنن و دوستانی هم که برنامه نویس هستن میتونن با تماس با شرکت فایل محافظت شده یک برنامه نمونه خودشون رو دریافت کنن و بررسی های لازم رو در مورد امنیت و ... انجام بدن ، حالا اینطوری کسی که میگه برنامه از Reactor استفاده کرده دیگه به هیچ عنوان نمیتونه گفته خودش رو ملاک قرار بده چرا که وقتی شما میخواهید برنامه رو خریداری کنید اگر این پست ها رو ملاحظه کنید و شرکت از ارائه نسخه دمو امتناء کنه بله من هم باشم شک میکنم که حتما" ریگی به کفش شرکت هست ولی وقتی الان اینطوری نیست بنده و هر کسی میتونه خیلی راحت نسخه تست بگیره دیگه جایی برای صحبت باقی میمونه ؟؟؟ حالا باز هم میگم گفته های همه دوستان درست ، حفاظ برنامه بدی هست ، امنیت نداره ، از پروتکتورهای خارجی استفاده کرده ، نوآوری دراون وجود نداره و .... ، همه اینها به فرض محال درست ، حالا یه تست آیا ضرری برای شما داره ؟؟ گرفتن نسخه دمو هزینه ای داره ؟ به قول معروف "شنیدن کی بود مانند دیدن" پس به جای اینکه به شنیده ها و دیده های افرادی گوش کنیم که بنده بر این باور هستم که غرضی پشت سر صحبت هاشون هست ، خودتون اقدام به تست برنامه و مشاهده واقعیت ها بکنید ، از امنیت گرفته تا کارایی و راحتی.
البته در مورد لیست شرکت های مشتری که پرسیده بودید لیست برخی از اونها در *این آدرس* وجود داره ، اگر نیاز دارید با بنده تماس بگیرید تا شماره تماس برخی از اونها خدمتتون تقدیم بشه تا از خود اون شرکت ها جویای احوال برنامه بشید ( جسارتا" عرض میکنم که برخی از خود همین شرکتها وابسته به ارگان های دولتی هستن و به اندازه کافی نیروی متخصص دارن که اگر بنده و همکارانم نسخه Reactor فارسی بهشون تحویل بدیم خیلی راحت همه ما رو روانه زندان کنن ). در رابطه با تاپیک موجود در سایت Tuts4you این فایل رو کاربری به اسم Jupiter اگر اشتباه نکنم قرار داده بود که فایل حفاظ نبود و در موردش بحث شد.
شما همراه با حفاظ میتونید از هر برنامه Obfuscator خارجی هم استفاده کنید ، حالا اگر یکی بیاد از  Smart Assembly و ... استفاده کنه و نهایتا" فایل نهایی رو با حفاظ محافظت کنه دلیلش اینه که حفاظ از اینها استفاده کرده ؟؟؟



موفق باشید.

----------


## dreamvbfox

داداش کاری به برنامه نویس و اینا نداشته باش! 
برنامه نویس اگر برنامه نویس باشه خودش میدونه چه طور پروتکت کنه ! 

خوب فرض میکنیم که فایل پروتکت شده دست رهام قبلا با  Reactor پروتکت شده باشه ! 
داداش شما به فایل پروتکت شده بزار اینجا رهام تست کنه به ما هم بگه به همراه فیلم 

رهام شما هم باید قبلش اینو در نظر میگرفتید  ! 

خواهشا هیچ بحثی رو ادامه ندید فقط آنپک می بزارید تا اسکن بشه :D
بحث عوض کنید یعنی کلا مشکل دارید و ما کاربرا هم به بازی گرفتید ! 


نیما اینقدر تو پست هات ننویس من یکی که حال خوندن اینجور پست ها ندارم ! قصد جسارت هم به کسی ندارم ! 

فقط واسه مستقیم پیش رفتن هست

تشکر

----------


## joker

دو صد گفته چونیم کردار نیست.

 یکی یه کرک می فول آپشن ، بدون نیاز به قفل سخت افزاری بزاره.

----------


## butterfly8528

سلام .
کاملا با جوکر موافقم .
یه کرک می فول آپشن (که نیاز به بروت فورس نداشته باشه  :چشمک: ) از حفاظ بگذارید اینجا ، تا امنیت و موارد دیگه کامل تست بشه ! 
وگرنه به همین روال پیش بره هیچکس قانع نخواهد شد !

----------


## Raham

با سلام


بله بهترین راه قرار دادن 2 آنپک می (Win32 + DotNet) هستش.
ما منتظریم :متفکر: 


موفق باشید. 
یا حق

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

آقای نیکجو  ممکنه من برنامه نمونه ای براتون بدم حالا چون همشهری هم هستیم در حضور خودم برنامه رو با قوی ترین امکانات برنامه حفاظ قفل کنید و بنده اون رو در همین تاپیک برای تست قراربدم؟
فکر کنم این جوری حرف و حدیثا تموم بشه و یه جواب قطعی برای همه باشه؟

----------


## PetekDincos

با سلام
خواسته ما و به شخصه خود من در مورد هر پروتکتوری منجمله حفاظ این نیست که اگه یه برنامه ای با این پروتکتور ، پروتکت شد نشه به هیچ عنوان ریسورسش کرد و یا کرک کرد چون هیچ برنامه ای نمی تونه تا ابد دوم بیاره بحث بر سر اینه که یه پروتکتور قابلیت هایی داشته باشه که هر بچه کرکر (ژیگولی) نتونه برنامه رو کرک کنه همیشه گفتم و باز هم می گم اگه یه پروتکتور در زمینه ایجاد امنیت از نمره 10 بتونه 8 بگیره پروتکتور خیلی خوبیه و شما آقای نیکجو اگه کرک می بذارید مطمئن باشید اگه پروتکتورتون خوب بتونه پروتکت کنه و دوستان تا 24 ساعت نتونن کرکش کنند من خودم یکی از مشتری های دائم شما می شم و این فکر نکنم توقع خیلی زیادی از یه پروتکتور باشه با تشکر

----------


## mahziar

> اقا سلام
> مخلصیم 
> میگم حاجی بیخیال با این نیما کل کل نکن.میخوام یه حال اساسی بهش بدم 
> واسه پروتکتور مثلا 2pro یه آنپکر درست کردیم فقط منتظرم یه محصول ببینم که با حفاظ 
> پروتکت شده!اونوقته که پر پرش میکنم این نیما رو 
> اقا یه زحمت بکش اگر برنامه دیدی با حفاظ پروتکت شده باشه بهم یه خبر بده 
> یعنی محافظت نسخه جدیدش برای دات نت کاملاً افتضاحه.نسخه Native شم توی 5 دقیقه نهایت Unpack میشه


خوب این متن رو یکی از کاربران همین سایت برام 3 .4 ماه پیش ارسال کرد .

این دوستمون مشتاقانه منتظر انپک می حفاظ هست . 

برای تنویر افکار عمومی یه حرکتی بفرمایید نیما خان .

----------


## butterfly8528

سلام .



> آقای نیکجو  ممکنه من برنامه نمونه ای براتون بدم حالا چون همشهری هم هستیم در حضور خودم برنامه رو با قوی ترین امکانات برنامه حفاظ قفل کنید و بنده اون رو در همین تاپیک برای تست قراربدم؟
> فکر کنم این جوری حرف و حدیثا تموم بشه و یه جواب قطعی برای همه باشه؟


 فکر کنم بهتره همه کار های این کرک می رو خود نیما انجام بده که بعدا مشکلی برای شما پیش نیاد  :چشمک:

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

نظرتون چیه که آقای نیکجو بعد از چندروز میاد و پست میده که چند روزی نبودم و فعلا امکان ارائه Carckme و .... ندارم؟
فکر نمی کنید این جوری باشه؟
بهترین راه حل برای حفاظ احتمالا همونی بود که بنده گفتم که تا حالا جوابی از آقای نیکجو نرسیده !! (ممکنه اینجوری نتیجه بگیریم که حرف و حدیثای پشت سر این برنامه همچین بی دلیل هم نبوده؟)

----------


## joker

تشریف دارن ، افتخار نمیدن :لبخند: 




> آخرین فعالیت سه شنبه 19 مهر 1390 01:11 صبح


پیوست: نیما جان دوحالت هست، یا برنامه ات اونقدر قوی هست که فرتی شکسته نشه ( به نظر خود من برنامه ای که بیشتر از5 دقیقه طول بکشه ، یعنی خوب :) یا برنامه ات ضعیفه و سریع آنپک میشه ، که اینم ترس و خجالت نداره ، تازه میشی مثل همه پروتکتورهای قدرقدرت دیگه ی دنیا ، عوض اینکه پشت چندتا جمله این ضعف فنی را پنهان کنی ، سعی کن با اومدن در محیط عملی و اجرائی روز به روز متدها و روشهای جدیدتری استفاده و ابداع کنی. به جای اینکه یک قدم عقبتر باشه ، سعی کن همیشه یه قدم جلوتراز کرکرها باشی.

خوش اون روزها که ملت هر روز انواع متدهایی که خودشون مینوشتن را تحت یک آنپک می میزاشتن توی سایت... ای بسوزه پدر پول .

همه اینا که به چشم دشمن  میبینی بهترین دوستانت هستند که عیب برنامه ات را پیدا میکنن و بهت میگن مشکل داره

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

> تشریف دارن ، افتخار نمیدن


می دونم تشریف دارن ولی چون تو پست های و تاپیک های قبلی چند نومنه تاپیک در مورد چند روز نبودم دیدم گفتم شاید سرشون شلوغه و از این حرفا
به هر حال متنظریم
من هم دوست عزیزمون آقای joker توصیه مکنم برنامتون رو بیارین تا اگه احیانا مشکلی داشته باشه!!!؟ هم برطرف شه بیشتر کاربرای سایت هم اگه مطوئن باشن از برنامه شما استفاده خواهند کرد
(ربطی به این تاپیک نداره و از joker می پرسم: چرا اون تاپیک سیستم عاملتون رو ادامه ندادین الان یهو یادم اومد خیلی خوب بود لینکشم که از امضاتون حذف کردین)

----------


## mahziar

> تشریف دارن ، افتخار نمیدن
> 
> پیوست: نیما جان دوحالت هست، یا برنامه ات اونقدر قوی هست که فرتی شکسته نشه ( به نظر خود من برنامه ای که بیشتر از5 دقیقه طول بکشه ، یعنی خوب :) یا برنامه ات ضعیفه و سریع آنپک میشه ، که اینم ترس و خجالت نداره ، تازه میشی مثل همه پروتکتورهای قدرقدرت دیگه ی دنیا ، عوض اینکه پشت چندتا جمله این ضعف فنی را پنهان کنی ، سعی کن با اومدن در محیط عملی و اجرائی روز به روز متدها و روشهای جدیدتری استفاده و ابداع کنی. به جای اینکه یک قدم عقبتر باشه ، سعی کن همیشه یه قدم جلوتراز کرکرها باشی.
> 
> خوش اون روزها که ملت هر روز انواع متدهایی که خودشون مینوشتن را تحت یک آنپک می میزاشتن توی سایت... ای بسوزه پدر پول .
> 
> همه اینا که به چشم دشمن  میبینی بهترین دوستانت هستند که عیب برنامه ات را پیدا میکنن و بهت میگن مشکل داره



با توجه به شناختی که از ایشون دارم ، احتمالا (شایدم صددرصد!) باید زیر پای همه علف سبز بشه چون به چندین علت ایشون آنپک می نمی ذارن 
توجیهات ایشون رو میخونیم: 

1-  فضای بخش امنیت مسمومه و بهمین علت آنپک می نمی ذارم

2- چون عده ای کاربر نما ! اینجا از بعضی ها مواجب دریافت میکنن تا  درباره حفاظ بد بگن از ارائه انپک می معذورم !!!!.

3-  اونایی که قصد خرید دارن بیان بخرن ، چون من تضمین میکنم حفاظ صد در صد ایمنه و دیگه نیازی به این سوسول بازی ها نیست !(منظورم گذاشتن آنپک می هست)

4- حفاظ توسط تیم قدرتمند امنیتی ما (!) و کارشناسان چندین شرکت دولتی و خصوصی (!) تست شده و همه به قدرت حفاظ پی بردن و بهمین جهت لازم نیست اینجا دوباره تست بشه و بقول شاعر معروف که میگه "آزموده را آزمودن خطاست "!!!!!!

5-جریان انحرافی موجود در این انجمن قصد داره با استفاده از این تاپیک به مقاصد شوم خودش برسه که بحول و قوه الهی دست این افراد قطع خواهد شد و حفاظ از این آزمون بزرگ سربلند بیرون خواهد آمد !!!!!!!!!!!

و..............

که درآینده خواهیم شنید .

با تشکر .دست شما مرسی .

----------


## ساسان کریمی

شماها چه انتظارهای زیادی از این آقا دارید بیاد آنپک می بزاره آخه با کدوم قفل با Reactor که نمیتونه قفل بزاره اینجا قرار بده تو 1 دقیقه مچشو میگیرم کاربرهایی که تو امنیت دستی دارند.

----------


## Nima NT

چند روزی هست که متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه سرم خیلی شلوغه و درگیر یک سری مسایل هستم ، این مسایل برای بنده خوشایند نیستن ولی از این بابت به نفع بنده بوده که باعث شده برخی از دوستان با پیش داوری هاشون قصد و غرض اصلی خودشون رو نمایان بکنن ( البته نظرات برخی از عزیزان مثل آقای حسن زاده و جوکر عزیز منطقی بودن و بنده قصد توهین به این عزیزان رو ندارم ) ، در کل بگذریم !
بنده در برنامه حفاظ اگر ادعای امنیت 100% داشتم تحت شرایطی بوده که توضیحات منطقی هم داره که دوستان میتونن از *این لینک* دانلود و مطالعه بفرمایند ، در غیر این صورت برنامه ادعای امنیت 100% نداره و مسلما" احتمال کرک اون وجود داره ولی مطمئن باشید که کرک کردن اینگونه برنامه ها نیازمند ابزار اتوماتیک  هستش که شاید در یک برنامه ساده جوابگو باشه ولی در یک برنامه تجاری بزرگ و حجیم مسلما" جوابگو نخواهد بود ( همانند مثالهایی که برای پروتکتورهای خارجی از جمله Themida و ... وجود داره ).
ضمیمه هم شامل یک مورد UnpackMe هستش که دوستان میتونن مورد بررسی قراربدن و احتمال میدم دوستان با عنایتی که نسبت به حفاظ و مقوله تخریب اون دارن تا فردا کل سورس پروتکتورهای آرمادیلو ، تمیدا و شرکت های غول امنیتی رو از دل این آنپک می بیرون بکشن !!

پیوست : دوستانی که از ویندوز 7 استفاده میکنن بایستی UAC سیستم خودشون رو غیر فعال بکنن.
موفق و موید باشید.

----------


## Raham

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز


فایل متاسفانه آنپک شد :ناراحت:  دست خودم نبود !

درجه امنیت 2 از 10

زمان آنپک به حول قوه الهی حدود 15-20 دقیقه


Download Full Unpacked By Raham
 
موفق و پیروز باشیم

----------


## Nima NT

> با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
> 
> 
> فایل متاسفانه آنپک شد دست خودم نبود !
> 
> درجه امنیت 2 از 10
> 
> زمان آنپک به حول قوه الهی حدود 15-20 دقیقه
> 
> ...


به خاطر اینکه ابزارش رو داری ، بدون ابزار آنپک کردن این نوع سیستم های امنیتی غیر ممکن هستش.
علاوه باز هم خاطر نشان میشم که مقایسه امنیت برای یک فایل اجرایی ساده با یک برنامه تجاری کامل و بزرگ نمیتونه معیار دقیق باشه و فقط یک معیار کلی هستش چرا که برای فیکس کردن یک کلید زمان 15 الی 20 دقیقه عنوان شده که مسلما" اگر میزان کدهای محافظت شده بیشتر بودن و تعداد اونها هم بیشتر بود این زمان رو به افزایش می بود.




> ( به نظر خود من برنامه ای که بیشتر از5 دقیقه طول بکشه ، یعنی خوب :)


امیدوارم زیر حرفتون نزنید :)

متشکرم.

----------


## Securebit

من روی سیستم عاملهای XP SP3 , 7 x64 , 7 x86 تست کردم روی همه همین ارور رو داد موقعی که میخواد فایل Data.dat رو در Temp اکسترکت کنه کرش میکرد نمی دونم دوستان دیگه هم این مشکل رو داشتند یا نه.

----------


## Nima NT

> من روی سیستم عاملهای XP SP3 , 7 x64 , 7 x86 تست کردم روی همه همین ارور رو داد موقعی که میخواد فایل Data.dat رو در Temp اکسترکت کنه کرش میکرد نمی دونم دوستان دیگه هم این مشکل رو داشتند یا نه.


 این مشکل از دو حالت میتونه باشه یا UAC سیستم فعال هست یا آنتی ویروس این پوشه ها رو محدود کرده و امکان اجرای کامل برنامه رو نمیده.

----------


## Raham

> به خاطر اینکه ابزارش رو داری ، بدون ابزار آنپک کردن این نوع سیستم های امنیتی غیر ممکن هستش.
> علاوه باز هم خاطر نشان میشم که مقایسه امنیت برای یک فایل اجرایی ساده با یک برنامه تجاری کامل و بزرگ نمیتونه معیار دقیق باشه و فقط یک معیار کلی هستش چرا که برای فیکس کردن یک کلید زمان 15 الی 20 دقیقه عنوان شده که مسلما" اگر میزان کدهای محافظت شده بیشتر بودن و تعداد اونها هم بیشتر بود این زمان رو به افزایش می بود.
> 
> 
> امیدوارم زیر حرفتون نزنید :)
> 
> متشکرم.


با سلام

دکمه CANCEL رو یادم رفت فیکس کنم. الان تصحیح و اینجا میزارم
Download Full Unpacked By Raham

و در جواب شما نیمای عزیز:
ابزار؟ Raham Storm رو میگی؟ غیر از اینه که این ابزار رو خودم نوشتم؟ ایا من نمی تونم از ابزاری که خودم نوشتم استفاده کنم؟ :قهقهه: 
نکته جالب اینه که این ابزاری که نوشتم هیچ گونه ابزاری شبیه ابزار من (که Generic) باشه وجود نداره.


اااااااااااا؟؟؟ باز میگی غیر ممکن؟؟!! بابا تورو خدا رووووو رو برم پسر!

5 دقیقه؟ باز ازون حرفا زدیاااا....
آنپک می قبلیت تو Tuts4you رو یاد رقته دقیقا توی 2 دقیقه و 7 ثانیه آنپک شد فیلمشم گذاشتم؟؟
این با اون واسه من هیچ فرقی نکرده


پی نوشت:
والا من که دات نت کار نیستم ولی یه آنپک می از دات نت بزار بچه ها ببینن چطرویاس


یا علی

----------


## Nima NT

> ابزار؟ Raham Storm رو میگی؟ غیر از اینه که این ابزار رو خودم نوشتم؟ ایا من نمی تونم از ابزاری که خودم نوشتم استفاده کنم؟


خوب نوشته باشی ، پس چرا باقی کراکرها ننوشتن ؟! من گفتم با ابزار غیر ممکنه نگفتم که ابزار رو خودت ننوشتی ، پستم رو درست بخون.



> اااااااااااا؟؟؟ باز میگی غیر ممکن؟؟!! بابا تورو خدا رووووو رو برم پسر!


کمی مودب تر باشید بد نیست ، بله ، بازم میگم ، البته نظر خود من نیست ، اون قدیما استاد Strong Bytes هم همین عقیده رو داشت ، فیکس کردن نانومیتس بدون ابزار غیر ممکن هست ( اگر تعدادشون زیاد باشه ).

----------


## Raham

> خوب نوشته باشی ، پس چرا باقی کراکرها ننوشتن ؟! من گفتم با ابزار غیر ممکنه نگفتم که ابزار رو خودت ننوشتی ، پستم رو درست بخون.
> کمی مودب تر باشید بد نیست ، بله ، بازم میگم ، البته نظر خود من نیست ، اون قدیما استاد Strong Bytes هم همین عقیده رو داشت ، فیکس کردن نانومیتس بدون ابزار غیر ممکن هست ( اگر تعدادشون زیاد باشه ).


ذخیره کردن Import های فیکس شده روی فایل با دست امکان پذیره. اما چون تعداد API ها زیاده عملا ابزاری مثل ImpRec نیازه (بعد از فیکس Redirect شده ها). چون دخیره کردن با دست غیر ممکن هستش پس بطور کلی آنپک کردن رو باید بی خیال شیم؟ (طبق استدلال شما!)


البته Nanomites هرچقدر هم Optimize باشه. اگه زیاد استفاده بشه به شدت برنامه رو کند می کنه. شما همین الان این آنپک می رو که گذاشتی به اندازه کافی کند هست (اجرا + دکمه چک) حالا فکر کن رو برنامه تجاری بیای پروتکت کنی و تعداد نانومیتس بزاری چی میشه؟ میشه مثل آنپک می های قدیمیت که 40 ثانیه وقت می خواست واسه اجرا!



یا علی

----------


## Nima NT

> ذخیره کردن Import های فیکس شده روی فایل با دست امکان پذیره. اما چون  تعداد API ها زیاده عملا ابزاری مثل ImpRec نیازه (بعد از فیکس Redirect  شده ها). چون دخیره کردن با دست غیر ممکن هستش پس بطور کلی آنپک کردن رو  باید بی خیال شیم؟ (طبق استدلال شما!)


 نه بی خیال نشید ولی اگر این کار برای کراکر صرفه نداشته باشه ( حالا اقتصادی یا ... ) این کار رو نمیکنه ، علاوه فیکس کردن نانومیت ها بدون ابزار باز هم میگم از مقوله API ها خیلی سخت تر هستش ، اگر میخواید بدون ابزار یک برنامه بنده رو که شامل 2000 نقطه نانومیت دار هست رو آنپک کنید ( به صورت دستی ) بعد زمان صرف شده برای آنپک رو اعلام کنید.

----------


## butterfly8528

سلام .
واسه من هم اجرا نشد !
Win7 64 bit , WinXP 32 bit

----------


## Nima NT

Win7 64bit رو تست نکردم شاید این نسخه کار نکنه به خاطر تنظیماتی که برای ویندوز XP و 7 قرارداده شده ولی در نسخه XP عموما" میتونه از آنتی ویروس باشه.




> البته Nanomites هرچقدر هم Optimize باشه. اگه زیاد استفاده بشه به شدت  برنامه رو کند می کنه. شما همین الان این آنپک می رو که گذاشتی به اندازه  کافی کند هست (اجرا + دکمه چک) حالا فکر کن رو برنامه تجاری بیای پروتکت  کنی و تعداد نانومیتس بزاری چی میشه؟ میشه مثل آنپک می های قدیمیت که 40  ثانیه وقت می خواست واسه اجرا!


بستگی به نوع کد نویسی داره ، راه حل هایی داره که بشه سرعت رو بیشتر کرد و فکر نمیکنم جاش برای توضیح اینجا باشه.

----------


## Raham

> Win7 64bit رو تست نکردم شاید این نسخه کار نکنه به خاطر تنظیماتی که برای ویندوز XP و 7 قرارداده شده ولی در نسخه XP عموما" میتونه از آنتی ویروس باشه.
> 
> 
> بستگی به نوع کد نویسی داره ، راه حل هایی داره که بشه سرعت رو بیشتر کرد و فکر نمیکنم جاش برای توضیح اینجا باشه.


شما زحمت بکش یه فایل EXE بزرگ (مثل برنامه حسابداری) رو با هرچقدر نانومیتس خواستی پروتکت کن بزار همینجا بنده پایه هستم روش کار کنم.

راستی یادم رفت بگم اینطوری پیش بریم پس فردا آنپک می بزاری میگی از OllyDebug هم استفاده نکن. یه خورده دیگه پیش میریم شاید بگی کلا بدون کامپیوتر آنپک کن!
واقعا فکر کردی برنامه تجاری پروتکت شده بیفته دست کرکر طرف منتظر میمونه شما بگین آقا با چی آنپک کن؟ طرف کارشون انجام میده!


راستی نیما جان بعد از چند سال تجربه هنوز نمی دونی که باید پروتکتور روی Win 7x64 تست کنید؟

یا حق

----------


## Nima NT

> شما زحمت بکش یه فایل EXE بزرگ (مثل برنامه حسابداری) رو با هرچقدر  نانومیتس خواستی پروتکت کن بزار همینجا بنده پایه هستم روش کار کنم.


این صحبت شما رو نشنیده میگیرم و فرض میکنم هدفتون توهین نبوده.



> راستی یادم رفت بگم اینطوری پیش بریم پس فردا آنپک می بزاری میگی از  OllyDebug هم استفاده نکن. یه خورده دیگه پیش میریم شاید بگی کلا بدون  کامپیوتر آنپک کن!
> واقعا فکر کردی برنامه تجاری پروتکت شده بیفته دست کرکر طرف منتظر میمونه شما بگین آقا با چی آنپک کن؟ طرف کارشون انجام میده!


من نمیگم شما چی کار بکنی یا نکنی ، من میگم وقتی برنامه ای به نحوی محافظت میشه که بدون ابزار نمیشه آنپکش کردن یه مزیت به حساب میاد وگرنه اگر طبق صحبت شما پیش بریم نباید هیچ فرقی بین UPX و Themida وجود داشته باشه چرا که هر جفتشون آنپک میشن حالا بماند که UPX با ساده ترین ابزار در کمترین زمان و Themida با پیچیده ترین ابزار در زمانی نسبتا" بیشتر.



> راستی نیما جان بعد از چند سال تجربه هنوز نمی دونی که باید پروتکتور روی Win 7x64 تست کنید؟


متشکرم که یاد آوری کردید ، عزیز دل تست ها صورت گرفته اگر گفتم تست نکردم منظورم این فایل بود ، چون قبل از آپلود روی اکثر ویندوزهایی که داشتیم تست کردم ؛ اگر این روی 64bit کار نکرده دلیلش رو دقیقا" نمیدونم و متاسفانه جزوه علم غیب هم ندارم که بدون بررسی نظر بدم.

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

> شما زحمت بکش یه فایل EXE بزرگ (مثل برنامه حسابداری) رو با هرچقدر نانومیتس خواستی پروتکت کن بزار همینجا بنده پایه هستم روش کار کنم.
> این صحبت شما رو نشنیده میگیرم و فرض میکنم هدفتون توهین نبوده.


اقای نیکجوربطی به بنده نداره ولی شما توهین رو از کدوم کلمه یا جمله استنباط کردین؟؟؟

نتیجه گیری من در مورد Unpackme برنامه حفاظ:




> البته Nanomites هرچقدر هم Optimize باشه. اگه زیاد استفاده بشه به شدت برنامه رو کند می کنه. شما همین الان این آنپک می رو که گذاشتی به اندازه کافی کند هست (اجرا + دکمه چک) حالا فکر کن رو برنامه تجاری بیای پروتکت کنی و تعداد نانومیتس بزاری چی میشه؟ میشه مثل آنپک می های قدیمیت که 40 ثانیه وقت می خواست واسه اجرا!


بر اساس مورد بالا که Raham پست کرده و وجواب زیر که آقای نیکجو دادن:



> بستگی به نوع کد نویسی داره ، راه حل هایی داره که بشه سرعت رو بیشتر کرد و فکر نمیکنم جاش برای توضیح اینجا باشه.


اینطور برداشت میشه که فعلا اگه از برنامه حفاظ با تمام قدرتش استفاده بشه می تونه به شدت سرعت یک برنامه بزرگ رو پایین بیاره (مخصوصا دات نت)و اینطور که معلومه راه حل هاش هنوز تو حفاظ پیاده سازی نشده



> من روی سیستم عاملهای XP SP3 , 7 x64 , 7 x86 تست کردم روی همه همین ارور رو داد موقعی که میخواد فایل Data.dat رو در Temp اکسترکت کنه کرش میکرد نمی دونم دوستان دیگه هم این مشکل رو داشتند یا نه.





> سلام .
> واسه من هم اجرا نشد !
> Win7 64 bit , WinXP 32 bit


احتمالا یک سری مشکلات داره که برنامه ممکنه رو سیستم مشتری اجرا نشه و مشتری رو دلسرد کنه از برنامه و فروش برنامه رو پایین بیاره (خیلی بده)



> به خاطر اینکه ابزارش رو داری ، بدون ابزار آنپک کردن این نوع سیستم های امنیتی غیر ممکن هستش.


میشه نتیجه گرفت که ممکنه کسایی برنامه های اتوماتیک هم برای حذف قفل از برنامه برای این سیستم بنویسن و به صورت عمومی منتشر کنن
(این قسمت پست آقای نیکجو رو هم متوجه نشدم یعنی چی بدون ابزار آنپک کردن این نوع سیستم های امنیتی غیر ممکن هستش خوب هرکسی که بخواد رو برنامه کار کنه و کرکش کنه از یه ابزاری استفاده می کنه مخصوصا اگه برنامه بزرگ باشه)



> نه بی خیال نشید ولی اگر این کار برای کراکر صرفه نداشته باشه ( حالا اقتصادی یا ... ) این کار رو نمیکنه ، علاوه فیکس کردن نانومیت ها بدون ابزار باز هم میگم از مقوله API ها خیلی سخت تر هستش ، اگر میخواید بدون ابزار یک برنامه بنده رو که شامل 2000 نقطه نانومیت دار هست رو آنپک کنید ( به صورت دستی ) بعد زمان صرف شده برای آنپک رو اعلام کنید.


تجربه نشون داده افراد بیکاری هم هستن که بخاطر وقت و صرفه اقتصادی و ... بی خیال آنپک برنامه نمیشن (نمونه سراغ دارم که قفل شکسته یه برنامه 500000تومانی  رو 40000تومان میفروشن بعد پشتیبانی هم برای مدتی مجانی انجام میدن کاری که شرکت اصلی با قیمت خودش این کار رو میکنه)

پس در نتیجه برنامه حفاظ فعلا برای برنامه های بنده مفید نیست به دلایلی که بالا عرض شد و شکایت هایی که خریداران اصلی یا نمی دونم شاید هم بازار خراب کن تو پست هاشون از این برنامه داشت و به نظر شخصی خودم فعلا کار زیادی داره تا یه برنامه خوبی باشه و بشه بهش اعتماد کرد و من عملکرد برنامه رو ضعیف دیدم ، فعلا خوب نیست از این برنامه استفاده کنم
اما بازم میگم نتیجه گیری بالا نظر شخصی بنده هست و ربطی به رد یا قبول جمعی برنامه آقای نیکجو نداره
با آرزوی موفقیت روز افزون برای آقای نیکجو

----------


## dreamvbfox

حالا باهم دوست باشید  !

نیما جان شما هم یه سری تکنیک جدید اضافه کنید به پروتکتور و بزارید بچه ها اینجا تست کنن ببینیم این زمان 15-20 بیشتر میشه یا نه ! 
البته آنپک می که میزارید مثل همین آنپک می باشه که قرار دادید ! یعنی تجاری چیزی نمی خواد باشه ! تکنیک های جدید رو روی همین برنامه اعمال کنید.
اگر این زمان رو به افزایش بود و با در نظر گرفتن افرادی همچون رهام که برنامه ایرانی کرک نمی کنن میشه گفت حفاظ گزینه خوبی برای کاربران ایرانی خواهد بود.

در ضمن نظرمو گفتم طبق گفته های خودتون ! شمشیر برندارید بیفتید پشت سر من :D

تشکر

----------


## Securebit

متاسفم که یک آنپک می ساده منجر به بحث جدل میشه قانون میگه از شخص آنپک کننده تشکر و در جهت بالارفتن امنیت از شخص آنپک کننده کمک بخواهید آقای نیکجو اگر اینکارو انجام میدادید میتونستید پروتکتور رو در مقابل ابزار رهام ایمن و به بالا رفتن بار علمی تالار کمک کنید.

----------


## Nima NT

> اینطور برداشت میشه که فعلا اگه از برنامه حفاظ با تمام قدرتش استفاده بشه  می تونه به شدت سرعت یک برنامه بزرگ رو پایین بیاره (مخصوصا دات نت)و  اینطور که معلومه راه حل هاش هنوز تو حفاظ پیاده سازی نشده


نمیشه با یک برنامه ساده در مورد یک برنامه بزرگ نتیجه گیری کرد اگر اینطوری بود که شما فرمودید حفاظ نباید فروش میداشت و احتمالا" مشتریان عنوان شده در سایت دروغ هستن ، نمونه ارائه شده هم برای Win32 بود و نمیشه از سیستم اون برای دات نت نتیجه گیری کرد.



> اقای نیکجوربطی به بنده نداره ولی شما توهین رو از کدوم کلمه یا جمله استنباط کردین؟؟؟


اینجاش توهین هست ! شما آقای حسن زاده یکی از برنامه هاتون رو به بنده محبت کنید تا محافظت کنم و برای تست اینجا قراربدم اگر کرک شد که هیچ اگر نشد هم که باریکلا داره !



> احتمالا یک سری مشکلات داره که برنامه ممکنه رو سیستم مشتری اجرا نشه و  مشتری رو دلسرد کنه از برنامه و فروش برنامه رو پایین بیاره (خیلی بده)


پس با این اوصاف مشتری های حفاظ خیلی افراد صبوری هستن که همچنان از پشتیبانی حفاظ استفاده میکنن ، آقای حسن زاده کاری نداره از طرف شرکتتون درخواست نسخه دمو بدید بعد از تست نظراتتون رو عنوان کنید.



> تجربه نشون داده افراد بیکاری هم هستن که بخاطر وقت و صرفه اقتصادی و ...  بی خیال آنپک برنامه نمیشن (نمونه سراغ دارم که قفل شکسته یه برنامه  500000تومانی  رو 40000تومان میفروشن بعد پشتیبانی هم برای مدتی مجانی  انجام میدن کاری که شرکت اصلی با قیمت خودش این کار رو میکنه)


درسته بیخیال آنپک نمیشن ولی اگر شما به این دلیل نمیخواهید از حفاظ استفاده کنید بهتر هست از هیچ قفلی استفاده نکنید چون تقریبا" بهترین قفلی که در ایران وجود داره از نظر فنی همین حفاظ هستش چون امکاناتی که در این سیستم به کاربر ارائه میشه رو شما نمیتونید در هیچ قفلی پیدا کنید.



> متاسفم که یک آنپک می ساده منجر به بحث جدل میشه قانون میگه از شخص آنپک  کننده تشکر و در جهت بالارفتن امنیت از شخص آنپک کننده کمک بخواهید آقای  نیکجو اگر اینکارو انجام میدادید میتونستید پروتکتور رو در مقابل ابزار  رهام ایمن و به بالا رفتن بار علمی تالار کمک کنید.


بله همین طوره بنده هم بسیار متاسفم ولی تاسف بنده برای عدم وجود اخلاق کاری هستش که در بین برخی دوستان وجود داره که متاسفانه کار رو از مسایل شخصی جدا نکرده و بحث حفاظ همیشه به حاشیه کشده ، البته جسارت نباشه خدمت شما ولی قانون به آقای رهام میگه که راهکار آنپک رو ارائه بده و برنامه نویس هم توضیحی در مورد سیستم مطرح شده بیان کنه ، تا حالا من هیچ کدومش رو نه تنها در مورد برنامه خودم بلکه در تمامی برنامه ها که در این تالار گذاشته شده ندیدم.

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

> نمونه ارائه شده هم برای Win32 بود و نمیشه از سیستم اون برای دات نت نتیجه گیری کرد.


من اینو با توجه به سرعت اجرای برنامه های Win32 و دات نت که به مراتب سرعت کمتری داره گفتم و نتیجه گرفتم



> احتمالا یک سری مشکلات داره که برنامه ممکنه رو سیستم مشتری اجرا نشه و مشتری رو دلسرد کنه از برنامه و فروش برنامه رو پایین بیاره (خیلی بده)
> پس با این اوصاف مشتری های حفاظ خیلی افراد صبوری هستن که همچنان از پشتیبانی حفاظ استفاده میکنن ، آقای حسن زاده کاری نداره از طرف شرکتتون درخواست نسخه دمو بدید بعد از تست نظراتتون رو عنوان کنید.


این مورد رو هم با توجه به اجرای برنامه رو سیستم های دوستان گفتم که  کاربر حرفه ای هستن و الکی نمیگن اجرا نشد 

از همه اینها گذشته بنده نتیجه ای رو که می خواستم گرفتم 
از رهام هم خواهش می کنم اگه ممکنه در مورد ضعف های حفاظ بیشتر توضیح بدن تا در نسخه های آینده برطرف بشه (ما که با کسی پدر کشتگی نداریم)
استاد Strong Bytes هم اگه نظرشون رو در مورد Unpackme می گفتن مطمئنا بهتر بود (حالا اگه فرصت نداشتین انتظار بی جای مارو به بزرگواری خودتون ببخشید)

----------


## Securebit

> Strong Bytes هم اگه نظرشون رو در مورد Unpackme می گفتن مطمئنا بهتر بود (حالا اگه فرصت نداشتین انتظار بی جای مارو به بزرگواری خودتون ببخشید)


فکر نکنم احتیاج به نظر باشه چون همه چیز مشخص هست یکی آنپک می گذاشته یک نفر دیگه لطف کرده آنپک کرده باز اگر سوالی هست بپرسید به عنوان یک بیطرف جواب شما رو خواهم داد.
موفق باشید.

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

> فکر نکنم احتیاج به نظر باشه چون همه چیز مشخص هست


منظورم این بود که شما هم در مورد قدرت حفاظ نظرتون رو بگین اگه ممکنه
رهام زحمت کشیده ولی اطلاعات خاصی نداده(شاید صلاح ندونسته که همه بدونن)

----------


## Securebit

> منظورم این بود که شما هم در مورد قدرت حفاظ نظرتون رو بگین اگه ممکنه


درجه سختی که آنپکر برای آنپک می تعیین میکند نشان دهنده قدرت پروتکتور هست.

----------


## BLaCkViRuS1

Raham : واقعاً خجالت بکش چرا از ابزار استفاده میکنی :قهقهه:  چرا از Ollydbg استفاده میکنی ؟ :بامزه:  اگر بلدی با Notepad آنپک کن !!!!! نیما راست میگه نامردیه هرکسی از ابزار استفاده کنی.این تکنیک هایی که حفاظ داره 100% هست یعنی 100% نه آنپک میشه نه کرک !!! راستی برو کاتالوگ پروتکتور دات نت شو بگیر بخون حال کن 
API Redirection !!!! این تکنیک که مشاهده میکنید واسه Native استفاده میشه اما نیما با همکاری هایی که با خود Microsoft داشته تونسته اینو واسه اولین و آخرین بار در تاریخ برای .Net پیاده سازی کنه !
تکنیک OEP obfuscate داره میدونی یعنی چی ؟ یعنی اینکه JMp که به CoreExeMain میره رو Obfuscate میکنه این میدونی یعنی چی ؟!!!!!!یعنی طرف نمیتونه OEP رو دیگه پیدا کنه !!!!
راستی IAT obfuscate هم داره !!!! :لبخند گشاده!:  این نکتش جالبه که من هنوز دنبال IAT های فایل های .Net میگردم ببینم چجوری میشه Obfuscate ش کرد !!! ( اینم حتماً الگوریتمش از مایکروسافت خریداری شده توسط یک شرکت از دبی )

,...............

یک نکته دیگه اینکه یادمه یه بنده خدایی توی tuts4you یه تارگت دات نت گذاشته بود بعد گفته بود Unpack کنید !!!!!!! تا جایی که یادم میاد فایل های دات نت رو میشه Obfuscate  کرد نهایتش تکنیک های Encryption Res , Steal IL استفاده کرد که راه حلش Hook کردن هست .اما تکنیک هایی که عرض کردم برای اولین بار دیدم در عالم هستی ! ( البته برای دات نت )
حالا یادمم رفت همون تاپیک بگم که فایل های .Net رو Deobfuscate میکنن نه Unpack.چون توی دات نت مهم اینه که کدها رو نشه فهمید ! اما بنده خدا نمیدونست .با اینکه ادعاش.. . .. .. .... .. ...
روی صحبتم با Raham بود و یک بنده خدای دیگه که فکر نکنم شما بشناسید پس باز کسی نیاد ماس مالی !

با تشکر از رهام برای Unpack
راستش فایل های حفاظ که واسه من تا حالا اجرا نشده توی هیچ ویندوزی اما اون که به حفاظ ربطی نداره مشکل از ویندوز شماست یا اینکه از آنتی ویروستونه ! پس الکی نیاید بگید اجرا نمیشه و....
با سپاس از تیم امنیتی حفاظ و Unpack Me خفنش !

----------


## saied7468

> Raham : واقعاً خجالت بکش چرا از ابزار استفاده میکنی چرا از Ollydbg استفاده میکنی ؟ اگر بلدی با Notepad آنپک کن !!!!! نیما راست میگه نامردیه هرکسی از ابزار استفاده کنی.این تکنیک هایی که حفاظ داره 100% هست یعنی 100% نه آنپک میشه نه کرک !!! راستی برو کاتالوگ پروتکتور دات نت شو بگیر بخون حال کن 
> API Redirection !!!! این تکنیک که مشاهده میکنید واسه Native استفاده میشه اما نیما با همکاری هایی که با خود Microsoft داشته تونسته اینو واسه اولین و آخرین بار در تاریخ برای .Net پیاده سازی کنه !
> تکنیک OEP obfuscate داره میدونی یعنی چی ؟ یعنی اینکه JMp که به CoreExeMain میره رو Obfuscate میکنه این میدونی یعنی چی ؟!!!!!!یعنی طرف نمیتونه OEP رو دیگه پیدا کنه !!!!
> راستی IAT obfuscate هم داره !!!! این نکتش جالبه که من هنوز دنبال IAT های فایل های .Net میگردم ببینم چجوری میشه Obfuscate ش کرد !!! ( اینم حتماً الگوریتمش از مایکروسافت خریداری شده توسط یک شرکت از دبی )
> 
> ,...............
> 
> یک نکته دیگه اینکه یادمه یه بنده خدایی توی tuts4you یه تارگت دات نت گذاشته بود بعد گفته بود Unpack کنید !!!!!!! تا جایی که یادم میاد فایل های دات نت رو میشه Obfuscate  کرد نهایتش تکنیک های Encryption Res , Steal IL استفاده کرد که راه حلش Hook کردن هست .اما تکنیک هایی که عرض کردم برای اولین بار دیدم در عالم هستی ! ( البته برای دات نت )
> حالا یادمم رفت همون تاپیک بگم که فایل های .Net رو Deobfuscate میکنن نه Unpack.چون توی دات نت مهم اینه که کدها رو نشه فهمید ! اما بنده خدا نمیدونست .با اینکه ادعاش.. . .. .. .... .. ...
> ...


سلام به همه دوستان
من این تاپیک رو از ابتدا تا انتها خوندم خواستم یه چند مورد رو بگم:
یه خواهشی که از دوستان دارم : لطفا کاری نکنید که این تاپیک هم مثل بقیه تاپیک ها به حاشیه کشیده بشه!
 از رهام هم برای Unpack کردن فایل ها تشکر می کنم و لطفا طبق قوانین همونطور که آقای نیکجو گفتن :



> قانون به آقای رهام میگه که راهکار آنپک رو ارائه بده و برنامه نویس هم توضیحی در مورد سیستم مطرح شده بیان کنه


راهکار آنپک رو ارائه بدن تا آقا نیکجو هم بتونن امنیت پروتکتورشون رو افزایش بدن.

از آقای نیکجو هم یه در خواست دارم اونم اینه که یه فایل تست از پروتکتور دات نتشون هم توی این تاپیک قرار بدن تا امنیت این پروتکتور هم محک زده بشه .

----------


## Raham

سلام

کمک کردن به توسعه دهنده پروتکتور زمانی مطرح میشه که پروتکتور تجاری نباشه. من تا الان هر آنپک می که در این سایت قرار داده شد و بنده آنپک کردم حتما فیلمی از نحوه آنپک گذاشتم. حتی اگه نذاشتم اگر صاحب پروتکتور ازم سوال کنه که جون دل بی هیچ چشم داشت کمکش می کنم.

اما قضیه حفاظ کاملا فرق داره:
1.تجاری هستش. پس انتظار نداشته باشین من بیام خیلی راحت بگم مشکل کجاست
2.بحث مهمتر اینجاس که آقای نیکجو تا از ادعا های کاذب خوشون کوتاه نیان بهیح وجه حتی با پرداخت مبلغ زیاد هم بنده به ایشون کمک نخواهم کرد. مگر اینکه که از این کارها دست بکشند.

فکر می کنید بنده نمی خوام به یه محصول ایرانی کمک کنم؟ من بیشتر از شما می خوام اسم ایران بالا باشه.
اما در صورتی که صاحب محصول.......



همگی موفق و پیروز باشیم
یا علی

----------


## Mask

با سلام خدمت دوستان و استادان عزیز.
با توجه به مطالبی که فرمودید و نتیجه گیری که من کردم.پرتکتور حفاظ از تکنیکهای خودش داره استفاده میکنه.؟
پس اون قضیه ای که دوستان میگفتند که حفاظ یه اینترفیسی از پروتکتورهای خارجیه کلا منطفی میشه.؟ که این جای خوشحالی و دلگرمی داره. بحث دانت به من مربوط نیست.چون برنامه های من نتیوه.
در ضمن از آقای رهام به خاطر آنپک کردن برنامه و وقتی که گزاشتند و رسیدگی به حاجات قلبیشون تشکر میکنم.

همینکه برنامه ساخت یه برنامه نویس ایرانی باشه و 15-20 دقیقه زمان ببره برای یه کرکر از پیش ترقیب شده برای یه برنامه کوچولو برای من ، رضایت و قابل قبوله.
با عرض پوزش از همه دوستان
به امید روزی که این دو دوست عزیز دوباره با هم رفیق بشند و یه پرتکتور عالی بدند دست خلق اله.
یا علی.

----------


## BLaCkViRuS1

> با سلام خدمت دوستان و استادان عزیز.
> با توجه به مطالبی که فرمودید و نتیجه گیری که من کردم.پرتکتور حفاظ از تکنیکهای خودش داره استفاده میکنه.؟
> پس اون قضیه ای که دوستان میگفتند که حفاظ یه اینترفیسی از پروتکتورهای خارجیه کلا منطفی میشه.؟ که این جای خوشحالی و دلگرمی داره.
> در ضمن از آقای رهام به خاطر آنپک کردن برنامه و وقتی که گزاشتند و رسیدگی به حاجات قلبیشون تشکر میکنم.
> و همچنین جناب نیکجو برنامه اولیه هنوز رو سیستم من باز نمیشه و در ضمن آنتی ویروس شناساییش کرد(مثل بقیه دوستان.اگه ممکنه دلیلش رو بفرمایید و اینکه زیاد جالب نیست که برناممون رو که پروتکت میشه آنتی ویروس مشتری پیداش کنه).
> همینکه برنامه ساخت یه برنامه نویس ایرانی باشه و 15-20 دقیقه زمان ببره برای یه کرکر از پیش ترقیب شده برای یه برنامه کوچولو برای من جهت رضایت قابل قبوله.
> با عرض پوزش از همه دوستان. کلیه نوشته های بالا نظر شخصی بنده بوده و قصد بی احترامی به کسی رو نداشتم و ندارم.
> به امید روزی که رهام و نیما دوباره با هم رفیق بشند و یه پرتکتور عالی بدند دست خلق اله.
> یا علی.


واسه .Net که 100% اینترفیس خالص هست ! تا الان که هرچی دیدم.با توجه به پست قبلی که دادم میتونید متوجه بشید که آیا آقای نیکجو توانایی نوشتن پروتکتور دات نت رو دارند یا نه ! البته جسارت نشه اما ایشون هنوز مفاهیم ابتدایی دات و Stracture ش رو نمیدونن ( در پست قبلیم اگر API Redirection رو بخونی میفهمی .البته اگر شما هم از امنیت بدونید !!!) 
و در مورد پروتکتور Win32 من نمیتونم نظر خاصی بدم چون Stub ش همیشه با یه چیز دیگه پروتکت شده !یعنی خودش نتونسته خودشو محافظت کنه و یه چیز دیگه واسه محافظت خودش استفاده شده !!!!!!

----------


## ساسان کریمی

> با سلام خدمت دوستان و استادان عزیز.
> با توجه به مطالبی که فرمودید و نتیجه گیری که من کردم.پرتکتور حفاظ از تکنیکهای خودش داره استفاده میکنه.؟
> پس اون قضیه ای که دوستان میگفتند که حفاظ یه اینترفیسی از پروتکتورهای خارجیه کلا منطفی میشه.؟ که این جای خوشحالی و دلگرمی داره.
> در ضمن از آقای رهام به خاطر آنپک کردن برنامه و وقتی که گزاشتند و رسیدگی به حاجات قلبیشون تشکر میکنم.
> و همچنین جناب نیکجو برنامه اولیه هنوز رو سیستم من باز نمیشه و در ضمن آنتی ویروس شناساییش کرد(مثل بقیه دوستان.اگه ممکنه دلیلش رو بفرمایید و اینکه زیاد جالب نیست که برناممون رو که پروتکت میشه آنتی ویروس مشتری پیداش کنه).
> همینکه برنامه ساخت یه برنامه نویس ایرانی باشه و 15-20 دقیقه زمان ببره برای یه کرکر از پیش ترقیب شده برای یه برنامه کوچولو برای من جهت رضایت قابل قبوله.
> با عرض پوزش از همه دوستان. کلیه نوشته های بالا نظر شخصی بنده بوده و قصد بی احترامی به کسی رو نداشتم و ندارم.
> به امید روزی که رهام و نیما دوباره با هم رفیق بشند و یه پرتکتور عالی بدند دست خلق اله.
> یا علی.


شما رو به خدا از چیزی که اطلاع ندارید صحبت نکنید من قفل دات نت رو خریدم میدونم که از reactor استفاده شده اگر خواستید با پیام خصوصی برای شما بفرستم اینجور نظرها باعث میشه یک نفر دیگه مثل من بیچاره بشه که بعدا خودتون رو نخواهید بخشید.
آقا رحام واقعا از لطف شما برای آنپک متشکرم واقعا امنیتش 2 هست پس وای به حال ما دات نت کارها حتما امنیت دات نتش -2 هم نیست.

----------


## Nima NT

> و در مورد پروتکتور Win32 من نمیتونم نظر خاصی بدم چون Stub ش همیشه با یه  چیز دیگه پروتکت شده !یعنی خودش نتونسته خودشو محافظت کنه و یه چیز دیگه  واسه محافظت خودش استفاده شده !!!!!!


شما لطفا" تا زمانی که نتونستید همین نسخه رو آنپک کنید در موردش نظر ندید بهتره ، چرا که اولا" هر کسی که حداقلی از امنیت رو بدونه متوجه این مساله میشه که در نسخه Win32 هیچ لایه خارجی وجود نداره و همه چیز کاملا" از نو طراحی شده هستش.



> سلام
> 
> کمک کردن به توسعه دهنده پروتکتور زمانی مطرح میشه که پروتکتور تجاری  نباشه. من تا الان هر آنپک می که در این سایت قرار داده شد و بنده آنپک  کردم حتما فیلمی از نحوه آنپک گذاشتم. حتی اگه نذاشتم اگر صاحب پروتکتور  ازم سوال کنه که جون دل بی هیچ چشم داشت کمکش می کنم.
> 
> اما قضیه حفاظ کاملا فرق داره:
> 1.تجاری هستش. پس انتظار نداشته باشین من بیام خیلی راحت بگم مشکل کجاست
> 2.بحث مهمتر اینجاس که آقای نیکجو تا از ادعا های کاذب خوشون کوتاه نیان  بهیح وجه حتی با پرداخت مبلغ زیاد هم بنده به ایشون کمک نخواهم کرد. مگر  اینکه که از این کارها دست بکشند.
> 
> فکر می کنید بنده نمی خوام به یه محصول ایرانی کمک کنم؟ من بیشتر از شما می خوام اسم ایران بالا باشه.
> ...


در کل من با شما مشکلی ندارم و این شما هستید که همیشه هر جا صحبت از حفاظ شده سعی کردید اون رو تخریب کنید و بگید اینجاش فلان هست و اونجاش ... ، مدرکش هم در تمامی پست های مربوط به حفاظ موجوده ، نمونه بارز اون مسخره بازی کاربری به اسم JeRRy بود که فایلی رو تحت عنوان آنپک شده به خاطر شوخی و خنده قرارداد و شما با عناوینی چون پایان رویای حفاظ اقدام به تبلیغ اون کردید و نهایتا" اون افتضاح به بار اومد ، در کل آقای Raham اگر قرار باشه روزی بنده به من برسه خواهد رسید و نه شما و نه هیچ کس دیگه امکان گرفتن اون رو نخواهید داشت چرا که اولا" روزی دست خداست ثانیا" بنده به کارم ایمان و تعهد دارم و کاری رو که انجام میدم به بهترین شکلی که میتونم انجام میدم و کاری که واقعا" براش زحمت کشیده شده باشه هیچ وقت بی جواب نمیمونه .

اگر بحث فنی بود بنده در خدمتم در غیر این صورت به خاطر عدم پراکندگی صحبت و ایجاد جو ناسالم برای افزایش پست برخی کاربران ، بنده دیگه صحبتی ندارم و نسبت به پستها توجهی نخواهم کرد و امیدوارم دوستان از این بابت از بنده دلگیر نشن ( فقط اگر سوال/بحث فنی بود پاسخ خواهم داد ).
امیدوارم همگی موفق و موید باشید.

----------


## HadiDelphi

سلام به همه عزیزان و نیما جان
قدیمی های برنامه نویس فک کنم یادشون باشه که من و آقا نیما تقریبا از 3 یا 4 سال پیش با همکاری هم تو برنامه نویس انپک می میزاشتیم و انواع و اقسام روشهایی که به ذهنمون میرسید تو این آنپک می ها قرار میدادیم ولی بعد از یه مدتی من دیگه پیگیر این مسائل نبودم و کلا از این بحث خارج شدم و آقای نیکجو کلا این نرم افزار حفاظ رو خودشون کم کم توسعه دادن و به اینجا رسوندن
امروز خیلی اتفاقی یاد اون دوران افتادم و اومد این تاپیک رو دیدم

من میخوام نظر خودم رو در مورد نرم افزار آقای نیکجو به صورت کاملا بی طرفانه اعلام کنم ( البته من از نسخه های فبلی حفاظ در یک ورژن از برنامه خودم استفاده کرده بود م) :

1 : اول در مورد کسائی که میگن حفاظ مخلوتی از پکرهای خارجی هست عرض کنم که چون در اوایل من خود هم در جریان توسعه این نرم افزار بودم لا اقل در بخش Win32 باید عرض کنم که اصلا اینجوری نیست ، نرم افزار حفاظ خدا وکیلی از متد های خودش داره استفاده میکنه ( این مطلب رو هم دوستان اگه حوصله داشته باشن و پستهای چند سال پیش من و نیما رو بخونن حتما متوجه میشن که تکنیکهای این نرم افزار در ابتدا به صورت خیلی ساده (البته بعضیشون) در برنامه نویس به صورت مجزا تحت بررسی قرار گرفتن و الان نیما تونسته که خودش با توسعه این تکنیکها و افزودن موارد جدید حفاظ رو تولید کنه)
البته من اینجا باید از بعضی دوستان گله کنم که میدونم این موضوع رو میدونن ولی حرفی هم نمیزنن
2 : در مورد امنیت حفاظ : حفاظ به نظر من هم یه نرمافزار قوی هستش و من خودم که تابکنون در ایران نرمافزار مشابه هی رو ندیدم
این دلیل نیست که چون آنپک می حفاظ رو تونستن آنپک کنن پس حفاظ یه نرمافزار چرتی هست ( مگر غیر از اینه که بهترین پروتکتورهای دنیا انپک نشدن ؟)
بهتره اینو هم خاطر نشان بشم من هیچ منفعتی از حفاظ ندارم و این حرفا رو به این خاطر میزنم که میبینم واقعا بعض دوستان دارن کم لطفی میکنن 

به نظر شخصی خود من و البته بر اساس تجربه خودم از حفاظ ؛ فعلا حفاظ بهترین مورد تو بازار میتونه باشه چرا که من یک نسخه از نرم افزارم رو که دیگه الان فروش اون متقف شده و نسخه های جدید ی از اون دارن ارائه میشن رو با همین حفاظ و قفل tiny ارائه کرده بودم که خدا وکیلی در طول یک سال نیمی که داشت عرضه میشد هیچ گزارشی در مورد کرک شدن نرمافزار به دستم نرسید ( این نکته رو هم بگم که نسخه قبلی این نرم افزار دقیقا 3 ماه بعد از انتشار کرک شد )

لا اقل اگه حفاظ موردی هم داشته باشه که فک نکنم داشته باشه یه مزیت خیلی مهم داره و اون این میتونه باشه که حد اقل فعلا ابزار خاصی برای کرک به صورت عمومی و مثل سایر پکرهای معروف دنیا نداره و جزئیات و نحوه عملکرد سیستم اون هم فعلا به صورت عمومی منتشر نشده

البته اینو هم بگم وقتی آقای رهام میاد فوری انپک شده آنپک می حفاظ رو میزاره اینو باید در نظر داشت که الان آقای رهام چند وقت هست که روی حفاظ کار کرده و کما بیش از سیستم اون اطلاع داره و وقتی هم که نیما یه سری قسمتهاشو تغییر میده دیگه برای آقای رهام لازم نیست که کل سیستم رو آنالیز کنه و خیلی سریعتر میتونه از کرکری که تا حالا حفاظ رو ندیده ، اونو آنپک کنه

خلاصه به نظر من دیگه واقعا بعضی دوستان دارن کم لطفی میکنن که اینجوری به جون حفاظ افتادن و هی دارن از ایراد میگیرن
من نمیگم حفاظ یه نرم افزار کاملی هست ، حفاظ هنوز میتونه خیلی قویتر از اینها بشه ، ولی در حال حاضر و در شرایط حاضر به نظر من بهترین گزینه میتونه باشه ( لا اقل به این دلیل که جهانی نیس و کمتر کرکری میاد سراغ این نرم افزار )


با امید موفقیت بیشتر نرم افزار حفاظ

----------


## joker

رهام خداوکیلی راستشو بگو با ابزار آماده ای که از قبل داشتی بازم 10-20 دقیقه طول کشید؟؟؟ :تشویق: 
خب این زمان برای وقتی که یک ابزار آماده هم هست  واقعا زیاده.

به نظر من الان هر دو نفرتون باید روی تغییرات کار کنید ، نیما روی روشی که یک برنامه به صورت اتوماتیک نتونه فایل را فیکس کنه و رهام روی یک برنامه که بتونه مابقی تغییرات را اتوماتیک فیکس کنه :)

با حرف و کل کل ، تغییری توی *کیفیت کار* ایجاد نمیشه.

پیوست: برنامه  برای من اجرا نشد ( عکس ضمیمه )  ویندوز ایکس پی سرویس پک 2 و بعد از پیغام خطا میرفت فایل winver را اجرا میکرد.

پیوست 2: بعضی را میبینم که تازه با  سایت برنامه نویس آشنا شدند ، قاعدتا تازه کار باید باشند ، من در عجم از تازه کارهایی که پروژه تجاری مینویسند و نگران کرک شدنش هستند.

پیوست3: آقای " ساسان کریمی " اینطور که شما نوشتید قاعدتا باید توی این دنیای اینترنت به این بزرگی پروتکتور دیگه ای  سراغ داشته باشید که تاحالا آنپک نشده ، *میشه لطف کنید بزارید بقیه استفاده کنند؟*و جماعتی را از نگرانی نجات بدین ؟

----------


## Raham

@Joker
با سلام
عزیز دل ابزار من فقط واسه فیکس کردن NanoMites هستش. یه سری کار کوچولو هستش که دستیه.منم که کرنومتر دستم نگرفتم ببینم چند دقیقه شد.
الان اگه بزارین. چون ریتمشو حفظ شدم فکر نکنم 10 دقیقه بکشه.
ببینید صرف اینکه 15 دقیقه طول کشیده دلیل سخت بودن نیست چرا؟در صورت آنپک دستی یه پروکتور: 
1.بعضی از لایه های امنیتی هستند از نظر تکنیکی چیزی واسه گفتن ندارن اما زمان بر هستند. مثل Code Redirection های ساده (اگه بخواین دستی فیکس کنین)
2.اما بعضی از تکنیک ها هرچند اندازه پوشش دهی اونها کم باشه اما از نظر سختی فیکس کردن زمان بر هستند.
حالا فکر می کنین کدوم مورد برتری دارن؟
کل مراحل آنپک حفاظ به این صورت هستش:
1.Inline Patch (مرض دارم اینلاین کنم! وگرنه نیازی هم نیست! در صورت اینلاین کردن حدود 5و6 دقیقه شاید کمی بیشتر زمان میبره)
2.انتظار برای پردازش پروتکتور توی دیباگر!!(حدود 3 دقیقه میکشه! توی دیباگر باز هستشا داره زور میزنه!)
3.پیدا کردن OEP (بعد از باز شدن توی دیباگر کاره خاصی نداره)
4.بررسی و فیکس نانومیتس 2دقیقه


پینوشت:
Hefaz Win32 Unpacker Coming Soon


موفق باشیم
یا حق

----------


## ساسان کریمی

> آقای " ساسان کریمی " اینطور که شما نوشتید قاعدتا باید توی این دنیای اینترنت به این بزرگی پروتکتور دیگه ای سراغ داشته باشید که تاحالا آنپک نشده ، میشه لطف کنید بزارید بقیه استفاده کنند؟و جماعتی را از نگرانی نجات بدین ؟


شما از کجای حرفام به این نتیجه رسیدید که من همچین حرفی زدم من میگم ما که به یک امیدی اومدیم این قفل رو خریدیم چرا باید به جای یک قفل ایرانی Reactor از آب در بیاد که از نظر امنیت 0 هم نیست آیا انتظار حداقل امنیت از یک قفل خواسته زیادی هست؟ آیا اجرا شدن پروژه قفل گذاری شده در هر سیستم عاملی انتظار زیادی هست؟ آخه این آقا چطور به خودشون اجازه همچین کاری رو میدن که یک قفل بدرد نخور خارجی رو به برنامه نویسها قالب کنند؟ شما که از این آقا طرفداری میکنید آیا خوشحال میشدید اگر همچین کاری رو با شما میکرد؟ آخه چرا یکطرفه به قاضی میرید اول خودتونو بزارید جای ما که هم پولمون رفته هم اینکه از قفل خبری نیست بعد قضاوت کنید.

----------


## joker

شما یک نمونه پروتکتور به من نشون بدین که اتوماتیک آنپکر براش نداده باشن بیرون که کمتر از 30ثانیه آنپکش طول بکشه ، قبول
دیگه از تمیدا و آرمادیلو گنده تر که نبود



> آخه این آقا چطور به خودشون اجازه همچین کاری رو میدن که یک قفل بدرد نخور خارجی رو به برنامه نویسها قالب کنند؟


تاجایی که یادم میاد فقط برای تبدیل اولیه فایل دات نت به نیتیو از یه ابزار خارجی استفاده کرده که مورد خاصی نیست ، خیلی وقتها از ابزارهای آماده برای تبدیل های اولیه استفاده میکنیم.
من نمونه حفاظ را تاحالا ندیدم ، ( یه آنپک می دات نت هم زحمتشو بکش نیما  تکلیف این موضوع هم روشن میشه)

پیوست : حالا که برنامه ات آنپک میشه دوتا کار میتونی بکنی ، یا هر روز شروع کنی به تست روشهای جدید و پیچیده تر یا مقداری از مشکلاتت را اینجا شیر کنی ببینی کسی هست که راه حلی بهت پیشنهاد بده یا نه ، یا هر دو :)

----------


## Raham

دورود بر همه


حاج جوکر فتوا صادر کرده بودن که 15 دقیقه واسه آنپک حفاظ یعنی حفاظ خوبه. از اون جایی که جووو هوا طوری بود که مجبور شدم...و اینم از آنپکر از حفاظ:

فعلا فیلم آنپک (با آنپکر رو گذاشتم)... بحث فیکس کردن نانومیتس جداس که اون با ابزاری که نوشتم صورت میگیره (در این فیلم نیست- ابزار اتوماتیک هستش).

فعلا فیلم رو داشته باشید... اگر دوستان باز فتوا صادر کردن چشم....Public Release هم میشه

Download Video Show Of Hefaz Unpacker


بزارین یه چیز رو زودتر بگم:
شاید بعضی از دوستان بیان بگن خسته نباشی. این که فقط Import Fixer + OEP Finder هستش.
در جواب اون عزیزانی که این سوال ممکنه تو ذهنشون باشه:
خب عزیز دلم. کل حفاظ اینه:
Veryyyy Nonsense Import Redirection + Simple Nanomites + Self Modify
Self Modify هم اصلا واسمون مهم نیست چون اصلا نیازی به فیکس نداره. نانومیتس هم که توضیح دادم واستون



به امید موفقیت هرچه بیشتر برای حفاظ>> خودم و خودت


یا علی

----------


## Nima NT

> حاج جوکر فتوا صادر کرده بودن که 15 دقیقه واسه آنپک حفاظ یعنی حفاظ خوبه.  از اون جایی که جووو هوا طوری بود که مجبور شدم...و اینم از آنپکر از حفاظ:


حرف بی راهی نزندن ، نظر شخصی خودشون بود و شاید شما نسبت به یک پروتکتور که 2 ساعت هم آنپکش طول بکشه باز بگید خیلی ساده بود و ... ، در کل همونطوری که گفتم از یک نمونه آنپک می نمیشه به امنیت واقعی برنامه ها پی برد چرا که یک برنامه UnpackMe ساده با یک برنامه تجاری و مراحل آنپک این دو از لحاظ فنی قابل قیاس نیست. علاوه به اطلاع دوستان و عزیزان میرساند که تکنیک اتومات Raham ( مدل پیدا کردن اتوماتیک OEP و IAT Fix ) بایپس شد و لازم به ذکر هستش که عمده قدرت و مانور حفاظ سر مساله نانومیتس هست نه این موارد ( حالا نمیگم که اونم فیکس نمیشه که بیای فیلم بذاری و ... میگم تو یه نمونه ساده یا یک نمونه تجاری مساله فیکس کردن نانو ها خیلی فرق میکنه ) ؛ متعاقبا" نمونه فایل آنپک می جهت بررسی بیشتر دوستان ارائه خواهد شد.

----------


## Raham

> حرف بی راهی نزندن ، نظر شخصی خودشون بود و شاید شما نسبت به یک پروتکتور که 2 ساعت هم آنپکش طول بکشه باز بگید خیلی ساده بود و ... ، در کل همونطوری که گفتم از یک نمونه آنپک می نمیشه به امنیت واقعی برنامه ها پی برد چرا که یک برنامه UnpackMe ساده با یک برنامه تجاری و مراحل آنپک این دو از لحاظ فنی قابل قیاس نیست. علاوه به اطلاع دوستان و عزیزان میرساند که تکنیک اتومات Raham ( مدل پیدا کردن اتوماتیک OEP و IAT Fix ) بایپس شد و لازم به ذکر هستش که عمده قدرت و مانور حفاظ سر مساله نانومیتس هست نه این موارد ( حالا نمیگم که اونم فیکس نمیشه که بیای فیلم بذاری و ... میگم تو یه نمونه ساده یا یک نمونه تجاری مساله فیکس کردن نانو ها خیلی فرق میکنه ) ؛ متعاقبا" نمونه فایل آنپک می جهت بررسی بیشتر دوستان ارائه خواهد شد.


سلام گل پسر خوبی؟ ازن طرفا.... باز راه گم کردی؟
شما هروقت همچین احساسی بهت دست داد که حفاظ پیشرفت کرده آنپکمی بزار بچه ها هستن... 
فقط یه پیشنهاد برادرانه : اول از همه سازگاری رو درست کن...

راستی یه سوال به نقل از دیگران:
چند نفر بهم گفتن آقای نیکجو یه آنپک می واسه دات نت نمیزاره یا بخواد بزاه (تا بره یه دونه بنویسه) 2 سالی طول میکشه.چیه داستان؟
گفته باشم من دات نت کار نیستم پس فرقی به حال من نداره. خواستم سوال بچه ها رو بی پاسخ نزاری


یه نکته دیگه : این که آنپک می با برنامه تجاری فرقی به حال آنپکر داره یانه رو آنپکر تشخیص میده نه شما. منم میگم فرقی نداره. اگرم شک داری بجای Private Exe Protector & Safengine حفاظ رو با خودش پروتکت کن بزار اینجا




یا علی

----------


## Nima NT

> سلام گل پسر خوبی؟ ازن طرفا.... باز راه گم کردی؟
> شما هروقت همچین احساسی بهت دست داد که حفاظ پیشرفت کرده آنپکمی بزار بچه ها هستن... 
> فقط یه پیشنهاد برادرانه : اول از همه سازگاری رو درست کن...


مودب صحبت کردن متاسفانه یکی از مشکلاتی هستش که همیشه بنده با شما دارم ، والله مع الصابرین.



> راستی یه سوال به نقل از دیگران:
> چند نفر بهم گفتن آقای نیکجو یه آنپک می واسه دات نت نمیزاره یا بخواد بزاه (تا بره یه دونه بنویسه) 2 سالی طول میکشه.چیه داستان؟
> گفته باشم من دات نت کار نیستم پس فرقی به حال من نداره. خواستم سوال بچه ها رو بی پاسخ نزاری


شما میتونید به این عزیزان بفرمائید که اگر صبر کردن برای 2 سال خیلی طولانی هست و شاید زمان زیادی براشون باشه و از کار و زندگیشون بمونن برن و خودشون یک نمونه پروتکتور دات نت بنویسن که این مشکلات هم پیش نیاد !



> یه نکته دیگه : این که آنپک می با برنامه تجاری فرقی به حال آنپکر داره  یانه رو آنپکر تشخیص میده نه شما. منم میگم فرقی نداره. اگرم شک داری بجای  Private Exe Protector & Safengine حفاظ رو با خودش پروتکت کن بزار  اینجا


بله ولی فرق اینجاست که کسی که برنامه آنپک می رو نوشته قبل از اینکه برنامه نویس امنیتی بوده باشه مهندس معکوس بوده و این صحبت شما رو بیشتر یک ادعا میدونه تا یک نظر مهندسی ، لذا از این نظر به هر کسی که برنامه نویسی بکنه میشه گفت برنامه نویس ولی اونی برنامه نویس تره که با اصول و متدهای روز دنیا و استانداردها برنامه خودش رو تولید کنه ، حالا شما یک نظر دارید و بنده یک نظر دیگه عزیزانی که مایل هستن میتونن در فروم های مهندسی معکوس تحقیق کنن تا متوجه صحت این موضوع بشن چرا که بنده آپلود یک برنامه کامل رو برای تست ( که شما بخواهید ادعای خودتون رو اثبات کنید ) رو کاری بیهوده میدونم و نمیخوام با اقدام به این کار به شعور دیگران و خودم توهین کرده باشم.

موفق باشید.

----------


## Raham

> مودب صحبت کردن متاسفانه یکی از مشکلاتی هستش که همیشه بنده با شما دارم ، والله مع الصابرین.
> 
> شما میتونید به این عزیزان بفرمائید که اگر صبر کردن برای 2 سال خیلی طولانی هست و شاید زمان زیادی براشون باشه و از کار و زندگیشون بمونن برن و خودشون یک نمونه پروتکتور دات نت بنویسن که این مشکلات هم پیش نیاد !
> 
> بله ولی فرق اینجاست که کسی که برنامه آنپک می رو نوشته قبل از اینکه برنامه نویس امنیتی بوده باشه مهندس معکوس بوده و این صحبت شما رو بیشتر یک ادعا میدونه تا یک نظر مهندسی ، لذا از این نظر به هر کسی که برنامه نویسی بکنه میشه گفت برنامه نویس ولی اونی برنامه نویس تره که با اصول و متدهای روز دنیا و استانداردها برنامه خودش رو تولید کنه ، حالا شما یک نظر دارید و بنده یک نظر دیگه عزیزانی که مایل هستن میتونن در فروم های مهندسی معکوس تحقیق کنن تا متوجه صحت این موضوع بشن چرا که بنده آپلود یک برنامه کامل رو برای تست ( که شما بخواهید ادعای خودتون رو اثبات کنید ) رو کاری بیهوده میدونم و نمیخوام با اقدام به این کار به شعور دیگران و خودم توهین کرده باشم.
> 
> موفق باشید.


سلام......

خب نتایج پست قبلی شما:
استفاده از متد های روز دنیا: Protect کردن خود حفاظ با PEP & Safengine
اما بازم رسییدیم به ادعا! عزیز دل بنده که ادعا نکردن. دقیقا برعکس شما ادعا کردی. گفتی امنیت حفاظ رو برنامه های تجاری بیشتره گفتم چشم برای اینکه همه متوجه بشن شما یک بار فقط یکبار به خودت! اعتماد کن و حفاظ رو با خودش پروتکت کن بزار اینجا!

امنیت حفاظ واسه همه تضمین و ثابت شده من دیگه نیازی با آنپک کردنش ندارم صرفا واسه خودت گفتم که یه خورده اوضات بهتر شه. میل خودته! 


 اما بقول خودت شما به عنوان یه مهندس معکوس با فلان سال تجربه یه چیزی می دوستی که حفاظ رو با خودش پروتکت نکردی و از PEP و Safengine استفاده کردی.



یا حق

----------


## Nima NT

> سلام......
> 
> خب نتایج پست قبلی شما:
> استفاده از متد های روز دنیا: Protect کردن خود حفاظ با PEP & Safengine
> اما بازم رسییدیم به ادعا! عزیز دل بنده که ادعا نکردن. دقیقا برعکس شما ادعا کردی. گفتی امنیت حفاظ رو برنامه های تجاری بیشتره گفتم چشم برای اینکه همه متوجه بشن شما یک بار فقط یکبار به خودت! اعتماد کن و حفاظ رو با خودش پروتکت کن بزار اینجا!
> 
> امنیت حفاظ واسه همه تضمین و ثابت شده من دیگه نیازی با آنپک کردنش ندارم صرفا واسه خودت گفتم که یه خورده اوضات بهتر شه. میل خودته! 
> 
> 
> ...


اگر با دید مهندسی به قضیه نگاه کنید میبینید ادعای بیخودی نکردم ، اگر حفاظ رو اینجا قرار بدم اجالتا" کسی قادر به کرک کردنش نخواهد بود چه برسد به آنپک و باقی ماجرا ، در کل این یک اصل هست ، در نمونه های تمیدا و ... هم همینطوری هستش ، یک برنامه ساده با تمیدا شاید سر 2 دقیقه آنپک بشه ولی ممکنه ( عرض کردم ممکنه یعنی در همه موارد اینطور نیست ) سر یک برنامه بزرگ 20 دقیقه طول بکشه ، در مورد حفاظ هم همین طور هستش.
البته لازم به ذکر هستش که حفاظ با Safengine و Pep محافظت نشده و سیستم Licenseing اون توسط خود بنده و چندی از دوستانم طراحی شده ، لطفا" قبل از اینکه این مساله رو مطرح کنید بفرمائید که چطوری میشه از این دو سیستم در کنار هم استفاده کرد !؟! اگر تونستید ممنونم میشم راهش رو به من هم بگید :)


موفق و موید باشید.

----------


## Raham

بنده نگفتم Safe & PEP باهم.
دفعه قبل خود دو نسخه از پروتکتور رو دیدم Safe بود جدیدتر هاش که دستم رسید PEP بوده. من بشما یاد بدم؟ بی خیال بابا شما که خدای استفاده از پروتکتور های دیگه هستی.


در انتها باید عرض کنم:
من دیگه حوصله پست دادن به این تاپیک (جواب شما و مسائل مربوط به حفاظ) رو ندارم.
هروقت آنپک می گذاشتی (مثل همین یکی - نه اینکه زورت نمیرسه باز بیای Encrypt شده بزاری) بنده روش کار میکنم.
نزاشتی هم نزاشتی...
دیگه از سن من گذشته. هرکی هرچی دستگیرش شد (چه خوب چه بد) آرزوی موفقیت دارم واسش


آقا نیما دیگه بسه جلوی قاضی و ملق بازی. یه فکر اساسی بکن به حال خودت.


همگی موفق باشیم
یا حق

----------


## Nima NT

> بنده نگفتم Safe & PEP باهم.
> دفعه قبل خود دو نسخه از پروتکتور رو دیدم Safe بود جدیدتر هاش که دستم رسید PEP بوده. من بشما یاد بدم؟ بی خیال بابا شما که خدای استفاده از پروتکتور های دیگه هستی.
> 
> 
> در انتها باید عرض کنم:
> من دیگه حوصله پست دادن به این تاپیک (جواب شما و مسائل مربوط به حفاظ) رو ندارم.
> هروقت آنپک می گذاشتی (مثل همین یکی - نه اینکه زورت نمیرسه باز بیای Encrypt شده بزاری) بنده روش کار میکنم.
> نزاشتی هم نزاشتی...
> دیگه از سن من گذشته. هرکی هرچی دستگیرش شد (چه خوب چه بد) آرزوی موفقیت دارم واسش
> ...


خوشحالم که خوب میبرید و میدوزید ، جسارتا" بحث Encryption رو قبل از بنده تمامی پروتکتورهای مشهور دنیا انجام دادن و این چیز تازه ای نیست و شده که برای این متدهاشون هم ( یعنی همین بحث Encrypt ) مقاله بنویسن یا ابزار بزارن ( مثل ASProtect ) پس شما هم اگر مایل بودید میتونید تحقیقاتتون رو در این مورد حفاظ هم گسترش بدید چرا که اگر روزی بتونید سیستم Licensing حفاظ با قفل سخت افزاری رو هم بشکنید بنده بسیار بسیار ازتون سپاسگذار خواهم بود.
گذشته از همه توهین ها و کنایه هاتون موفق و موید باشید.

----------


## adalamdari

با سلام خدمت اساتید محترم
 قبل از هر چیز باید بگم من اطلاعاتی در مورد امنیت ندارم و هیچ خصومتی هم با  آقای نیکجو ندارم ، امروز به سایت برنامه نویس سر زدم و در مورد حفاظ جستجو کردم و  این تاپیک جدیدتر از همه بودبرای همین خواستم به آقای نیکجو عرض ادب کرده و یک  انتقاد کوچک از ایشان بکنم .
 سال قبل نسخه 1.9 را از آقای نیکجو به قیمت 150 هزار تومان خریداری کردم و قرار  بود که ایشان یکسال پشتیبانی رایگان انجام بدهند و نسخه های جدیدو رفع اشکال شده را  نیز ارسال نمایند.

 چند ماه بعد نسخه 2 را ارسال کردند به ایمیل ، من نسخه قبلی را پاک کردم و نسخه  جدید را نصب کردم و بعد از اجرا متوجه شدم که نصف امکانات نسخه 1.9 را داراست و  وقتی موضوع را با ایشان مطرح کردم 
 فرمودند که ایرادهای 1.9 در نسخه 2 رفع شده ولی نسخه ارسالی standard  می باشد و  در صورت نیاز به نسخه مشابه 1.9 باید مبلغی پرداخت گردد !!!!!!!!!! 

 مورد دوم اینکه جناب نیکجو وقتی که صحبت خرید باشه با تمام امکانات و تمام انرژی  پیگیری می کنند ولی امان از روزی که خدمات بخواهید 
 3 ماه پیش مشکلی برای من پیش آمد که به ایشان از طریق ایمیل منتقل کردم (انصافا  نمیدانم ایراد از حفاظ بوده یا از نرم افزار ما یا از کاربری ما ) و بعد از چند روز  جوابی دریافت نکردم تماس گرفتم ، پیامک زدم ، ایمیل زدم تا 10 روز ولی جوابی ندادند  بالاخره بعد 10/11 روز جوابی سربالا دادند که دسترسی به اینترنت نداشتند در حالیکه  اگر اشتباه نکنم در 7 روز از آن 10 روز ایشان در سایت برنامه نویس پست نوشته بودند  حالا با کدام اینترنت !!!! نمیدانم 

 بالاخره بعد از 11 روز یسری جوابهای سربالا دادند و من هم بیخیال حفاظ شدم .

 از اینکه در تاپیک نامربوط مطرح کردم عذرخواهی می کنم  و مجددا می گم ایرا پیش  آمده برای ما معلوم نبود از چی هست و اطلاعات من هم در حدی نیست که ایراد بگیرم و  صرفا انتقاد من به نحوه رفتار ای دوستمون هست 

 ممنون

----------


## Nima NT

با عرض سلام و وقت به خیر
اگر شما نسخه 1.9 رو خریداری کرده اید باید ملاحظه میکردید که نسخه 1.9 شامل امکانات قفل گذاری USB و پشتیبانی از فایلهای دات نت ، Native و فایل های غیر استاندارد بعلاوه قابلیت embedding بود در صورتی که در نسخه 2 فقط پشتیبانی از فایلهای Native صورت میگرفت پس در نتیجه تفاوت قیمت منطقی است ، در مورد مشکلاتی که با حفاظ هم داشتید لطفا" نام شرکت خودتون رو عنوان بفرمائید تا بنده شما رو بشناسم و بتونیم توضیحات مربوطه رو ارائه کنیم در غیر این صورت با پنهان کردن هویت بنده نمیتونم جوابی به شما بدم و مسلما" با عرض پوزش صحبت های شما رو هم نمیتونم تایید کنم.

----------


## adalamdari

دوست عزیز باز همان تهمتهای بیجا ، کسی هویتشو پنهان نکرده اگر از روی نام  هم متوجه نشدید که شک دارم !!!، بهتره اول بپرسی بعد تهمت بزنی .
در مورد قبول یا رد کردنتون هم کار شما اساسا انکار ضعف و اشتباهاتتان هست و من دیگه از حفاظ استفاده نمیکنم و برام مهم نیست خاستم انتقادی از شما کرده باشم تا در آینده کارتان را بهتر کنید و عزیزان دیگه هم موقع خرید یکم دقت داشته باشند .

با تشکر
اینم ایمیل من که دیگه تهمت پنهان شدنو ... را نزنید 
ahmadalamdari2@yahoo.com
لطفا نگو که نمیشناسی چون سابقه ایمیلاتو دارم .

بازم ممنون

----------


## Nima NT

دوست عزیز بنده تهمت نزدم فقط عرض کردم که هویت خودتون رو مشخص کنید تا بتونم در مورد مسایلی که برای شما پیش اومده توضیح بدم وگرنه بنده به صرف فقط یک کاربر یک انتقاد نمیتونم توضیحی بدم و فرمایشات شما رو قبول کنم.
در شرکت متاسفانه ما اطلاعات رو بر اساس پست الکترونیک نگهداری نمیکنیم ، اگر امکانش هست اسم فردی یا اسم شرکتتون رو عنوان کنید.
متشکرم.

----------


## AMIBCT

پاسخ ندادید که چرا محافظ خودتون را با یک محافظ خارجی ایمن می‌‌کنید؟
بعد انتظار دارید دیگران محافظ خارجی و رایگان مصرف نکنند و محافظ شما رو خریداری کنند...

از نظر داشتن پشتیبانی هم که ظاهرا وضعیت نابسامانی دارید

بعد هم داشتن پشتیبانی بعد از شکستن قفل دیگر اهمیتی ندارد

----------


## Nima NT

> پاسخ ندادید که چرا محافظ خودتون را با یک محافظ خارجی ایمن می‌‌کنید؟


دلیل این موضوع این هست که برنامه حفاظ یک قفل گذار تلفنی نیست و بر اساس قفل سخت افزاری نرم افزار شما رو محافظت میکنه لذا با توجه به اینکه ما توانایی ارسال قفل سخت افزاری رو برای برخی از مشتری ها مون نداشتیم تصمیم گرفتیم به جای استفاده از قفل سخت افزاری و لایه محافظ حفاظ از نرم افزاری استفاده کنیم که به جای قفل سخت افزاری کاربر توسط یک کد قادر به استفاده از نرم افزار ما باشد ، البته تا چند هفته دیگر انشالله نرم افزار قفل نرم افزاری حفاظ نیز آماده خواهد شد که در این صورت به جای صرف هزینه و استفاده از نرم افزارهای مشابه خارجی از نرم افزار تولید خودمان برای سایر محصولات نیز استفاده خواهد شد.



> بعد انتظار دارید دیگران محافظ خارجی و رایگان مصرف نکنند و محافظ شما رو خریداری کنند...


پارامترهای دیگری در این زمینه وجود دارند ، وضعیت امنیت حفاظ نسبت به خیلی از نمونه های خارجی خود بنا به دلایلی که قبلا" عنوان شده خیلی بهتر بوده بنابراین میتواند یکی از گزینه های پیش رو برای کاربران باشد.



> از نظر داشتن پشتیبانی هم که ظاهرا وضعیت نابسامانی دارید


به هیچ عنوان به این شکل نیست ، پشتیبانی حفاظ از ساعت 8 صبح الی 4 بعد از ظهر از طریق شرکت و از ساعت 4 تا 12 شب توسط خود بنده.



> بعد هم داشتن پشتیبانی بعد از شکستن قفل دیگر اهمیتی ندارد


سیستم امنیتی قفلگذار سخت افزاری حفاظ تا کنون شکسته نشده ، بنده در تالار #C هم از شما دعوت کردم که اگر بتوانید این سیستم را بشکنید بنده همینجا از شما رسما" عذرخواهی میکنم.

----------


## adalamdari

> دوست عزیز بنده تهمت نزدم فقط عرض کردم که هویت خودتون رو مشخص کنید تا بتونم در مورد مسایلی که برای شما پیش اومده توضیح بدم وگرنه بنده به صرف فقط یک کاربر یک انتقاد نمیتونم توضیحی بدم و فرمایشات شما رو قبول کنم.
> در شرکت متاسفانه ما اطلاعات رو بر اساس پست الکترونیک نگهداری نمیکنیم ، اگر امکانش هست اسم فردی یا اسم شرکتتون رو عنوان کنید.
> متشکرم.


جناب نیکجو اگر سری به ایمیلتان (nima.nikjoo@gmail.com) بزنید کل شجره نامه من اونجا هست . البته امیدوارم که پسورد ایمیلتان گم نشده باشد و یا ...
در ضمن زمانیکه من خرید کردم شرکتی در کار نبود یک سایت تک صفحه ای داشتید و شماره ایرانسل شما که من با خودتان در تماس بودم .
و یک عذرخواهی بکنم که من نرم افزار را 130 خریده بودم نه 150 . 

با تشکر

----------


## ساسان کریمی

آقای نیکجو اگر شما 1% احتمال بدی ممکن هست یکی از اساتید مهندسی معکوس بیاد پستهای شما رو بخونه دیگه این اجازه رو به خودتون نمیدادید مردم رو ساده فرض کنی من از تمام اساتید این سایت در مورد صحت حرفهای شما سوال کردم و همه یک نظر داشتند که حرفهای شما اصلا واقعیت نداره هر کسی شک داره میتونه از اساتید سوال کنه.

----------


## Nima NT

> جناب نیکجو اگر سری به ایمیلتان (nima.nikjoo@gmail.com) بزنید کل شجره نامه من اونجا هست . البته امیدوارم که پسورد ایمیلتان گم نشده باشد و یا ...
> در ضمن زمانیکه من خرید کردم شرکتی در کار نبود یک سایت تک صفحه ای داشتید و شماره ایرانسل شما که من با خودتان در تماس بودم .
> و یک عذرخواهی بکنم که من نرم افزار را 130 خریده بودم نه 150 . 
> 
> با تشکر


به روی چشم ، حتما" بررسی میکنم و جواب رو خدمتتون اطلاع میدم.




> آقای نیکجو اگر شما 1% احتمال بدی ممکن هست یکی از اساتید مهندسی معکوس  بیاد پستهای شما رو بخونه دیگه این اجازه رو به خودتون نمیدادید مردم رو  ساده فرض کنی من از تمام اساتید این سایت در مورد صحت حرفهای شما سوال کردم  و همه یک نظر داشتند که حرفهای شما اصلا واقعیت نداره هر کسی شک داره  میتونه از اساتید سوال کنه.


صحبت تمام اساتید صحیح ، بنده یک فایل CrackMe قرار میدم به شرط اینکه کسی بتونه کرکش کنه بنده تمام صحبتهام رو پس میگیرم. وقتی فایل کرک نمیشه نمیگم حرف اساتید اشتباه هستش ولی نمیشه صحبت های بنده رو هم غلط ازیابی کرد.

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

آقای نیکجو مگه تا حالا کدوم یک از CarckMe های شما کرک نشده (حداقل تو این سایت حالا سایت های دیگه به کنار)؟ غیر از اینه که همشون کرک شدن؟

----------


## Nima NT

> آقای نیکجو مگه تا حالا کدوم یک از CarckMe های شما کرک نشده (حداقل تو این سایت حالا سایت های دیگه به کنار)؟ غیر از اینه که همشون کرک شدن؟


اون مواردی که با قفل سخت افزاری بودن یا به صورت Valid code checking طراحی شده بودن هیچ کدومشون کرک نشدن ، میتونید در سایت جستجو کنید ، به عنوان نمونه فایلی که در پست اول همین تاپیک ضمیمه شده ( توسط آقای استوار ) بعد از حدود 1 سال هنوز دست نخورده باقی مونده.

----------


## AMIBCT

من نمی‌دونم فایل اولی چی هست

ولی از ظاهرش پیداست که برای اجرا به قفل نیاز دارد

یکی از اصول در شکستن قفل برنامه این است که برنامه قابل اجرا باشد
وقتی مثلا بخشی از اطلاعات روی قفل سخت‌افزاری است و کسی قفل سخت‌افزاری را نداشته باشد شکستن قفل هم معنایی ندارد

اگر برنامه‌ای که نیاز به قفل سخت‌افزاری دارد را برای کرک قرار می‌دهید
باید قفل سخت‌افزاری هم باشد تا یا قفل شبیه‌سازی شود یا اطلاعات داخل سخت‌افزار درون نرم‌افزار کپی شود

اینکه می‌فرمایید چون برنامه‌ی ما قفل تلفنی نداشت از محافظ خارجی استفاده کردیم برای من قابل قبول نیست
نوشتن یک روتین برای چک کردن شماره سریال( تلفنی ) کار یک تا دو ساعت است
موضوع حفاظت از روتین‌ها و جلوگیری از Patch شدن هست که حتما خودتون می‌دونستید توانش رو ندارید
از محافظ خارجی استفاده کردید

عدم ارائه‌ی عمومی محافظ ( نسخه‌ی محدود ) رو هم در همین راستا ارزیابی می‌کنم

----------


## Securebit

این تاپیک در زمان بوجود آمدنش بنده مدیر نبودم و بعدها به صلاح دید مدیران ارشد محلی برای نظرهای موافق و مخالف این قفل شد, والا در همان ابتدا به دلیل نقض قانون آنپک می و کرک می باید حذف میشد.

----------


## Nima NT

> یکی از اصول در شکستن قفل برنامه این است که برنامه قابل اجرا باشد
> وقتی مثلا بخشی از اطلاعات روی قفل سخت‌افزاری است و کسی قفل سخت‌افزاری را نداشته باشد شکستن قفل هم معنایی ندارد
> 
> اگر برنامه‌ای که نیاز به قفل سخت‌افزاری دارد را برای کرک قرار می‌دهید
> باید قفل سخت‌افزاری هم باشد تا یا قفل شبیه‌سازی شود یا اطلاعات داخل سخت‌افزار درون نرم‌افزار کپی شود


کاملا" درسته ولی این تکنیک تنها در حفاظ استفاده نمیشه و به نوعی کلک زدن نمیشه به اون نگاه کرد به عنوان مثال در نرم افزار PeP هم شما بدون حضور Valid key نمیتونید برنامه رو کرک کنید ؛ این تکنیک مدتهاست که در نمونه های خارجی و حتی داخلی هم استفاده میشه ، شما قفل شتاب رو هم بدون کلید نمیتونید کرک کنید پس نمیشه به عنوان یه دید غیر منطقی بهش نگاه کرد.




> اینکه می‌فرمایید چون برنامه‌ی ما قفل تلفنی نداشت از محافظ خارجی استفاده کردیم برای من قابل قبول نیست
> نوشتن یک روتین برای چک کردن شماره سریال( تلفنی ) کار یک تا دو ساعت است
> موضوع حفاظت از روتین‌ها و جلوگیری از Patch شدن هست که حتما خودتون می‌دونستید توانش رو ندارید


برنامه نویسی کار حساب شده ای باید باشه و اینکه شما IDE مورد نظرتون رو باز کنید و شروع کنید از تابع Main به کد نویسی اسمش رو نمیشه گذاشت برنامه نویسی ( اگر غیر از این بود این مساله به عنوان یک رشته دانشگاهی در نمیومد ) بنابراین وقتی ما قفل تلفنی برای محصولات خودمون طراحی نکردیم پارامترهای زیادی رو از جمله هزینه و زمان رو در نظر گرفتیم و این مساله بر میگرده به سیاست شرکت و در مورد کد نویسی یکی دو ساعته برای قفل تلفنی باید عرض کنم قفلی که طی یکی دو ساعت نوشته بشه طی یکی دو ساعت هم کرک میشه !
 بنده ادعایی ندارم و تمام توانم تا به اینجا این بوده و سعی خواهم کرد هر روز در جهت بهبود امنیت حفاظ تلاش کنم ( و نمیدونم تا حالا موفق بودم یا خیر ) و از شکست یا عدم اطلاع از بعضی موارد هیچ ترسی ندارم و اون رو پنهان نمیکنم و مسلما" هنوز خیلی بی سواد هستم و جا برای یادگیری بسیار هست ، اگر شما احیانا" راهکاری دارید که فکر میکنید مطمئن هست ارائه کنید تا تست بشه در غیر این صورت لطفا" بدون اطلاع در مورد توانایی دیگر افراد نظر ندید و مردم رو به سخره نگیرید ؛ فرض کنیم با وجود داشتن علم به صفر بودن توانایی بنده ( علم دریاست و واقعا" در مقابل این دریا علم بنده صفر هم نیست ) بیان اون و به سخره گرفتن کار پسندیده ای نیست و صد البته صحبت فنی هم نیست.



> عدم ارائه‌ی عمومی محافظ ( نسخه‌ی محدود ) رو هم در همین راستا ارزیابی می‌کنم


حفاظ به صورت عمومی عرضه نشده ولی دریافت اون کار همچین سختی هم نیست ، نهایت کار کاربر یک تماس تلفنی هست !



> این تاپیک در زمان بوجود آمدنش بنده مدیر نبودم و بعدها به صلاح دید مدیران  ارشد محلی برای نظرهای موافق و مخالف این قفل شد, والا در همان ابتدا به  دلیل نقض قانون آنپک می و کرک می باید حذف میشد.


فرمایش شما رو تایید میکنم هر فرومی برای خودش قوانینی داره ولی این قوانین نمیتونه وحی منزل از سوی خدا باشه و غیر اون حتما" نادرست باشه چرا که همونطوری که عرض کردم مشابه این تکنیک اولین بار توسط نمونه های خارجی ارائه شد و این اقتباس حفاظ از روی همین نمونه ها بوده ( به همراه یک سری تکنیک های جدید ). ( البته خدمت استاد گرامی جسارت نباشه و بنده همیشه مطیع نظرات حضرت عالی هستم ).
در کل تمام یا بخشی یا جزیی یا ... از تلاش بنده حاصلش حفاظ بوده و امروز عرضه میشه ، انتقاد برای بهبود همیشه سازنده هست ولی متاسفانه بنده احساس میکنم در این فروم انتقاد در جهت به سخره گرفتن محصول ایرانی صورت میگیره و نه برای بهبود اون.

والله مع الصابرین.

----------


## Raham

با سلام


من هرکاری می کنم پست ندم باز یه چیزی پیش میاد نمیشه جواب نداد!




> کاملا" درسته ولی این تکنیک تنها در حفاظ استفاده  نمیشه و به نوعی کلک زدن نمیشه به اون نگاه کرد به عنوان مثال در نرم افزار  PeP هم شما بدون حضور Valid key نمیتونید برنامه رو کرک کنید ؛ این تکنیک  مدتهاست که در نمونه های خارجی و حتی داخلی هم استفاده میشه ، شما قفل شتاب  رو هم بدون کلید نمیتونید کرک کنید پس نمیشه به عنوان یه دید غیر منطقی  بهش نگاه کرد.
> 
> والله مع الصابرین.


حرف شما اندکی صحیح.......اکثر قریب به اتفاق پروتکتور ها از جلمه PEP در صورت استفاده از License تا Valid Key نباشه اجرا نمیشن.....اما پسر خوب هیچ وقت شرکت عزیز SetiSoft صاحب PEP. اومد فایل رو با License پروتکت کنه بعد HWID + Valid Serial هم نده بعد بیاد بگه حالا اگه میتونه کرک کن؟
فکر کردی اینکارو کردن کاری داره؟ میخوای با چند خط کد این قضیه رو پیادش کنم تا آخرالزمان هم نشه کاریش کرد؟ یا فکر کردی دیگران نمیتونن؟ 
صرفا جهت یادآوری: شما بعد از مدت ها تلاش دیدی زورت نمیرسه قدر حفاظ رو بیشتر کنی اومدی این سناریو رو راه انداختی.... هنوز هم خودن دقیق نگرفتم جدی جدی خودت باورت شده....یا صرفا داری فیلم بازی می کنی.


بازم خدارو شکر کاربرا به خودشون اومدن و پاسخ شما رو میدن



به عنوان یه سوال اگه تونستی جواب این سوال من رو بدی منم اون DecryptMe یا به اصطلاح CrackMe شما رو کرک می کنم



دو تا متغیر به اسم A,B داریم که  
A+B=18
A,B چند هستش؟ فقط یک جواب (یک زوج مرتب) میتونی بدی
کاملا بدهی هستش تا یکی از این دومتغیر معلوم نباشه جواب بدست نمیاد.
این فیلم شما هم همینطوری هستش.
 حالا شما این مسئله رو حل کن اگه حل کردی منم اون DeCryptMe یا CrackMe شما رو Crack میکنم.



یا حق

----------


## Nima NT

خوب این هم نظر شما هست ولی وقتی بنده حفاظ رو به صورت دمو ( به نحوی که اگر ActiveCode وارد بشه برنامه فول میشه ) رو عرضه کردم ( حالا به هر طریقی ) دیگه جایی برای صحبت باقی نمیمونه ، در مورد مساله ای هم که بیان کردید این طوری پاسخ بدم ، ببینید برنامه PEP هم ادعای این رو داشت که امکان تولید keygen براش وجود نداره ولی اومدن و برای اون keygen تولید کردن و همینطور ASProtect هم این ادعا رو داشت و مقاله ای تحت عنوان atack on ASProtect Activation key ارائه شد و به بررسی روشی پرداخته شد که حفاظ هم همون رو داره ، آرمادیلو هم همین روش رو داره و براش HWID Changer تولید شد ، صحبت من هم همین هست که کوبیدن یک مساله نمیتونه جواب باشه ، این پاک کردن صورت مساله هستش ، مسلما" وقتی شما اومدی برای حفاظ ابزار نوشتی بنده عوض اینکه ناراحت بشم خیلی خوشحال هم شدم ( اگر خاطرتون باشه ) در مورد این مساله هم اگر کسی راهکاری ارائه بده و مقاله ای در باب شکستنش بنویسه مسلما" بنده خیلی خوشحال میشم ولی متاسفانه میبینیم که اینطوری نیست و فقط این متد کوبیده میشه در صورتی که اگر برنامه Armadillo اینجا بود هیچ کس صداش هم در نمیومد.

----------


## Raham

> خوب این هم نظر شما هست ولی وقتی بنده حفاظ رو به صورت دمو ( به نحوی که اگر ActiveCode وارد بشه برنامه فول میشه ) رو عرضه کردم ( حالا به هر طریقی ) دیگه جایی برای صحبت باقی نمیمونه ، در مورد مساله ای هم که بیان کردید این طوری پاسخ بدم ، ببینید برنامه PEP هم ادعای این رو داشت که امکان تولید keygen براش وجود نداره ولی اومدن و برای اون keygen تولید کردن و همینطور ASProtect هم این ادعا رو داشت و مقاله ای تحت عنوان atack on ASProtect Activation key ارائه شد و به بررسی روشی پرداخته شد که حفاظ هم همون رو داره ، آرمادیلو هم همین روش رو داره و براش HWID Changer تولید شد ، صحبت من هم همین هست که کوبیدن یک مساله نمیتونه جواب باشه ، این پاک کردن صورت مساله هستش ، مسلما" وقتی شما اومدی برای حفاظ ابزار نوشتی بنده عوض اینکه ناراحت بشم خیلی خوشحال هم شدم ( اگر خاطرتون باشه ) در مورد این مساله هم اگر کسی راهکاری ارائه بده و مقاله ای در باب شکستنش بنویسه مسلما" بنده خیلی خوشحال میشم ولی متاسفانه میبینیم که اینطوری نیست و فقط این متد کوبیده میشه در صورتی که اگر برنامه Armadillo اینجا بود هیچ کس صداش هم در نمیومد.


اما هیچ کدوم نیومد بگه تا License نباشه امکان کرک وجود نداره. چون اینو یه بچه ده ساله که 2 هفته Reversing رو شروع کرده میدونه. (جسارت نشه شاید 2هفته نباشه که شروع کردی...شایدم ازون بچه...)

در رابطه با ابزارم بسیاررررررررررر قضیه جالبی رو مطرح کردی:
1.ابزار من Generic هستش و روی اکثر نانومیتش های موجود جواب میده
شما وقتی من فیلم ابزارم رو Public کردم شما خوشحال شدی؟این دروغ ها چیه میگی؟ غیر از این بود که شما تو همون تاپیک (که حذف شد)اومدی گفتی ازت شکایت می کنم
تورو به دادگاه می کشونم.....هیئت مدیره شرکت فردا درباره شکایت از شما تصمیم میگیرن و ....؟ الان میای میگی خوشحال بودی؟ بورو حاجی......
(بچه های قدیمی خوب یادشون هستش Joker و ...)

----------


## Securebit

> فرمایش شما رو تایید میکنم هر فرومی برای خودش قوانینی داره ولی این قوانین نمیتونه وحی منزل از سوی خدا باشه و غیر اون حتما" نادرست باشه چرا که همونطوری که عرض کردم مشابه این تکنیک اولین بار توسط نمونه های خارجی ارائه شد و این اقتباس حفاظ از روی همین نمونه ها بوده


قانون کرک می و آنپک می و ... قانون نانوشته هست (هر چند گوشه ای از این قانون در سایت موجود هست) که از ابتدای پیدایش کرک می و آنپک می در تمام تالارهای مهندسی معکوس کاربرها موظف به رعایت آن بودند والا وحی منزل نیست فقط نوع برخورد تالارها با این جور موارد متفاوت هست در بعضی سایتها با دیدین این موارد مسخره میکنند و در این سایت تاپیک حذف میشود من از شما سوال میکنم اگر هر کاربری بیاد تارگت رو انکریپت کنه به عنوان آنپک می بزاره آیا پروتکتوری پیشرفت خواهد کرد؟




> انتقاد برای بهبود همیشه سازنده هست ولی متاسفانه بنده احساس میکنم در این فروم انتقاد در جهت به سخره گرفتن محصول ایرانی صورت میگیره و نه برای بهبود اون.


بله این در صورتی بود که بعد از آنپک شدن آنپک می به جای اون پست مینوشتید رهام من این مقدار از حفاظ سود کردم یک پنجم این پول رو به شما میدم فقط به من در جهت بهبود امنیت کمک کنید اصلا شاید رهام بدون هیچ چشم داشتی به شما کمک میکرد متاسفانه شما خودت نخواستی که اینطور باشه.

----------


## BLaCkViRuS1

در رابطه با اون فرمايشات اون دوست عزيز كه ميگه بدون HWID نميشه PEP رو Patch كرد بايد بگم كه : PEP رو بدون داشتن HWID هم ميشه Patch كرد ! فقط بايد License SDK رو Patch كني كه خودشم يه داستان داره :)

----------


## Nima NT

> اما هیچ کدوم نیومد بگه تا License نباشه امکان کرک وجود نداره. چون اینو  یه بچه ده ساله که 2 هفته Reversing رو شروع کرده میدونه. (جسارت نشه شاید  2هفته نباشه که شروع کردی...شایدم ازون بچه...)


خوب من گفتم تا قفل نباشه نمیشه کرکش کرد ، اونها نگفتن ، من هم نباید بگم ؟! اگر نمیگفتم که دیگه داستانی میشد برای شما



> شما وقتی من فیلم ابزارم رو Public کردم شما خوشحال شدی؟این دروغ ها چیه میگی؟ غیر از این بود که شما تو همون تاپیک (که حذف شد)اومدی گفتی ازت شکایت می کنم
> تورو به دادگاه می کشونم.....هیئت مدیره شرکت فردا درباره شکایت از شما  تصمیم میگیرن و ....؟ الان میای میگی خوشحال بودی؟ بورو حاجی......
> (بچه های قدیمی خوب یادشون هستش Joker و ...)


چون Public کردی و این یعنی ارائه کرک نرم افزار ، کمک در کرک کردن نرم افزار یا هر چیزی مشابه اون ، یادت باشه توی یاهو شب وقتی با هم صحبت میکردیم گفتم که باریکلا ، بگو ببینم چه کردی و ... ( حتی قرار شد که برنامه ازت خریداری بشه و ... ).



> بله این در صورتی بود که بعد از آنپک شدن آنپک می به جای اون پست مینوشتید  رهام من این مقدار از حفاظ سود کردم یک پنجم این پول رو به شما میدم فقط به  من در جهت بهبود امنیت کمک کنید اصلا شاید رهام بدون هیچ چشم داشتی به شما  کمک میکرد متاسفانه شما خودت نخواستی که اینطور باشه.


خوب این کار رو کردیم ، زمانی که رهام نمیتونست برنامه رو آنپک کنه و فقط شما بودید که میتونستید ولی وقتی همکاری شروع میشه این کارفرما هست که پروژه رو تعیین میکنه و من و شرکت نقش کارفرما داشتیم ولی متاسفانه جناب رهام بودن که برای شرکت تعیین تکلیف میکردن و زمانی که قرار میشد سورس یا نمونه کاری تحویل بدن به جای اون اسلاید پاور پوینت تحویل میدادن ، داکیومنت کردن یک مساله نرم افزاری با نوشتن اسلاید خیلی فرق داره که وقتی هم با اعتراض ما مواجه میشدن شاکی و میشدن و باقی ماجرا ، من با خود شما هم همکاری داشتم و انصافا" میتونم بگم واقعا" اصولی عمل میکردید و ما هم بهره میبردیم ولی ایشون اینجوری نبودن و به همین دلیل بود که این همکاری شروع نشده خاتمه داده شد.



> قانون کرک می و آنپک می و ... قانون نانوشته هست (هر چند گوشه ای از این  قانون در سایت موجود هست) که از ابتدای پیدایش کرک می و آنپک می در تمام  تالارهای مهندسی معکوس کاربرها موظف به رعایت آن بودند والا وحی منزل نیست  فقط نوع برخورد تالارها با این جور موارد متفاوت هست در بعضی سایتها با  دیدین این موارد مسخره میکنند و در این سایت تاپیک حذف میشود من از شما  سوال میکنم اگر هر کاربری بیاد تارگت رو انکریپت کنه به عنوان آنپک می  بزاره آیا پروتکتوری پیشرفت خواهد کرد؟


فرمایش شما کاملا" صحیح هستش ولی این باید به صورتی باشه که هر دو طرف سعی در پیشرفت داشته باشن ، هم کسی که کرک می میذاره هم کسی که آنپک/کرک میکنه ، به عنوان مثال در فروم هایی دیدم که ( خودم فایل قرار دادم )  نسبت به فایل بنده موضع گیری رخ نداد و کاربران در مورد اون بحث میکردن ولی اینجا عمدتا" اگر بحثی هم بوده بیشتر به سخره گرفتن بوده تا بحث علمی که برنامه شما WinRar هست و ... ، درسته که در فرومهای خارجی هم نتیجه یکسان بوده ولی این مساله به معنای مفهوم "بشین،بفرما،بتمرگ" هست که هر سه یک معنی میده ولی این کجا و آن کجا.
*به احترام صحبت شما همینجا اعلام میکنم که اگر رهام حاضر باشه میتونیم دوباره همکاریمون رو شروع کنیم (با پرداخت دستمزد) ولی ببینید که چه جوابی از ایشون دریافت خواهیم کرد.*

----------


## Raham

> *به احترام صحبت شما همینجا اعلام میکنم که اگر رهام حاضر باشه میتونیم دوباره همکاریمون رو شروع کنیم (با پرداخت دستمزد) ولی ببینید که چه جوابی از ایشون دریافت خواهیم کرد.*





> اما قضیه حفاظ کاملا فرق داره:
> 1.تجاری هستش. پس انتظار نداشته باشین من بیام خیلی راحت بگم مشکل کجاست
> *2.بحث مهمتر اینجاس که آقای نیکجو تا از ادعا های کاذب خوشون کوتاه نیان  بهیچ وجه حتی با پرداخت مبلغ زیاد هم بنده به ایشون کمک نخواهم کرد. مگر  اینکه که از این کارها دست بکشند.
> 3.در دات نت و Native بهیچ وجه قفل خارجی قالب نکنن به مردم
> *


من جواب شما رو در چند پست قبل تر در جواب یه دوست دیگه دادم.


یا حق

----------


## AMIBCT

یه چیزی جالبه

هر چیزی که برایش پاسخ قانع‌کننده ندارند می‌گویند که سیاست شرکت است !

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

آقای نیکجو شما که تازه طعم اون دنیا رفتن رو چشیدی یکم به خودت بیا عزیز قفل شما رو کسی نمیگه بده ولی هیچ کسی هم نمیگه خالی از اشکاله
اشکالات قفل شما به جز چند مورد (مثل اجرا نشدن در وندوزهای خاص)برای امن کردن نرم افزار به صورت عمومی خوبه و می تونه با نرم افزار های مشابه رقابت کنه البته اگه در بهبودش تلاش کنی
افرادی که بتونن قفل های نرم افزاری و سخت افزاری رو کرک کنن زیاد هم نیستن و طرف فروش برنامه های ماهم اغلب افراد عادی هستن که نصب ویندوز رو هم بلد نیستن پس مشکلی نداره برنامه رو با قفل شما یا هر قفلی ارائه بدیم مهم اینه که طرف نتونه کپی کنه که با توجه به سطح سواد کامپیوتری افراد عادی این کار امکان پذیر نمیشه براشون
حالا شما هم به جای این موضع گیری ها معیبی رو که دوستان میگن رو برطرف کن بعد هم با ارائه مدرک اعلام کن که مشکل رو رفع کردی (کسی نمیاد از خودش مشکل دربیاره و برنامه شماره به مسخره بگیره)
اگه مشکلاتش رفع بشه من به جای نسخه های رایگان دیگر نرم افزار ها که تو نت ریخته نرم افزار شما رو با پرداخت هزینه خریداری می کنم دیگر دوستان هم فکر کنم همچین نظری رو داشته باشن پس خواهش می کنم این جنگولک بازی ها رو تموم کنید و به دنبال رفع مشکلات باشد
انشاء الله همیشه سالم و سلامت باشید

----------


## adalamdari

> به روی چشم ، حتما" بررسی میکنم و جواب رو خدمتتون اطلاع میدم.


جناب اقای نیکجو ، شما اگر جوا بده بودید همانروز که ما به مشکل خورده بودیم جواب میدادید نه اینکه الان . البته الانم که جوابی هنوز ندادید و جواب بدید هم دردی را دوا نمی کند .

----------


## Nima NT

> جناب اقای نیکجو ، شما اگر جوا بده بودید همانروز که ما به مشکل خورده  بودیم جواب میدادید نه اینکه الان . البته الانم که جوابی هنوز ندادید و  جواب بدید هم دردی را دوا نمی کند .


خاطرتون باشه من جواب رو براتون ارسال کردم ولی دیگه خبری ازتون نشد.



> هر چیزی که برایش پاسخ قانع‌کننده ندارند می‌گویند که سیاست شرکت است !


پست رو با دقت مطالعه کنید من جواب شما رو دادم ولی در مورد جزئیات فکر نمیکنم این مسایل ارتباطی به شما داشته باشه و بنده موظف به ارائه نکات جزیی باشم.



> من جواب شما رو در چند پست قبل تر در جواب یه دوست دیگه دادم.


یکی یکی پاسخ میدم...
1.خوب هیچکس نمیخواد شما برای حفاظ رایگان کار کنید ، اگر قرار باشه کار کنید به ازای هر کار دستمزد پرداخت خواهد شد.
2.ادعاهای شرکت یه جورایی به خود شرکت مربوطه میشه و نمیتونید در مورد اونها تصمیم بگیرید ( این دقیقا" همون مورد تعیین تکلیف برای کارفرما هستش ) گیرم که شرکت ادعای دروغین میکنه برای مردم ، برای شما فرقی داره ؟؟؟ شما کارت رو انجام بده و پولت رو بگیر ، پول شما که حلال هستش یا غیر از اینه ، البته بماند که ادعاهایی هم که صورت گرفته تحت شرایط بوده و شما هیچ وقت به اون دقت نکردید و بعد از مدتها اینجا در مورد بحثی صورت گرفت و شما در پاسخ بنده گفتید صحبتهای شما اندکی صحیح و ....
3.برنامه خارجی به مردم قالب نشده ، فقط از یک سری ابزار برای تبدیلات اولیه .net به native استفاده شده که به قول جوکر این کار بدی نیست و خیلی وقت ها از ابزارهای آماده برای برخی تبدیلات در برنامه ها استفاده میشه.



> تاجایی  که یادم میاد فقط برای تبدیل اولیه فایل دات نت به نیتیو از یه ابزار  خارجی استفاده کرده که مورد خاصی نیست ، خیلی وقتها از ابزارهای آماده برای  تبدیل های اولیه استفاده میکنیم.





> آقای نیکجو شما که تازه طعم اون دنیا رفتن رو چشیدی یکم به خودت بیا عزیز  قفل شما رو کسی نمیگه بده ولی هیچ کسی هم نمیگه خالی از اشکاله
> اشکالات قفل شما به جز چند مورد (مثل اجرا نشدن در وندوزهای خاص)برای امن  کردن نرم افزار به صورت عمومی خوبه و می تونه با نرم افزار های مشابه رقابت  کنه البته اگه در بهبودش تلاش کنی
> افرادی که بتونن قفل های نرم افزاری و سخت افزاری رو کرک کنن زیاد هم نیستن  و طرف فروش برنامه های ماهم اغلب افراد عادی هستن که نصب ویندوز رو هم بلد  نیستن پس مشکلی نداره برنامه رو با قفل شما یا هر قفلی ارائه بدیم مهم  اینه که طرف نتونه کپی کنه که با توجه به سطح سواد کامپیوتری افراد عادی  این کار امکان پذیر نمیشه براشون
> حالا شما هم به جای این موضع گیری ها معیبی رو که دوستان میگن رو برطرف کن  بعد هم با ارائه مدرک اعلام کن که مشکل رو رفع کردی (کسی نمیاد از خودش  مشکل دربیاره و برنامه شماره به مسخره بگیره)
> اگه مشکلاتش رفع بشه من به جای نسخه های رایگان دیگر نرم افزار ها که تو نت  ریخته نرم افزار شما رو با پرداخت هزینه خریداری می کنم دیگر دوستان هم  فکر کنم همچین نظری رو داشته باشن پس خواهش می کنم این جنگولک بازی ها رو  تموم کنید و به دنبال رفع مشکلات باشد
> انشاء الله همیشه سالم و سلامت باشید


اول اینکه اون دنیا رفتن من و نکته اشتراکیش با حفاظ رو متوجه نشدم :)
ولی در مورد صحبتهای شما ، حرفاتون منطقی هست ولی برای جایی که منطقی باهاش برخورد بشه ، اگر بنده بخوام اینجا UnpackMe قرار بدم و بخوام به صورت کاملا" شفاف نکات و تکنیک های حفاظ رو تست کنم بعد از مدتی باز هم به این مطلب متهم خوام شد که فقط Unpackme میذاری و سورس بذار و .... البته اگر این حرف رو میزنم از باد هوا نیست چون قبلها بارها و بارها ( حدود سال 86 ) با این برخوردها مواجه شدم ( زمانی که حتی کاربر رهام هم در این سایت نبودن ) به خاطر همین هست که فایلی قرار نمیدم چون اگر تمسخر نباشه ، اگر تخریب نباشه باز یه گیر دیگه به حفاظ داده خواهد شد و عدم قراردادن نمونه آنپک می نمیتونه دلیلی برای عدم کار و ادامه تحقیقات جهت بهبود وضعیت امنیت حفاظ باشه ، بنده و دوستانم همواره روی تکنیک های جدید بحث میکنیم و تلاشمون این هست که حفاظ رو هر روز امن تر و امن تر کنیم.

موفق و موید باشید.

----------


## Raham

سلام

من تعيين تكليف نكردم . كفتم شرايط همكاري من با شما اين خواهد بود. شايد واسه شما فرقي نداشته باشه جطور بول در ميارين اما واسه من مهم هستش از علم (هرجند محدود) جطور،كجا، و در جه راهي استفاده ميشه. من بيش خودم بايد جوابكو باشم.

جوكر عزيز نظر خودشون رو كفتن.دليل نميشه به قول شما وحي آسماني باشه.
زماني كه شما با ابزار خارجي دات نت رو نيتيو ميكنيد يعني با دات نت نيتيو برخورد ميكنيد اين نشون ميده شما DotNet Protector ننوشتين بلكه از همون نيتيو طور ديكه داري استفاده مي كني.
ساختمان دات نت با نيتيو كاملا فرق داره.... دوستاني كه در جريان هستن ميدونن جي ميكم.


يا حق

----------


## Nima NT

> من تعيين تكليف نكردم . كفتم شرايط همكاري من با شما اين خواهد بود. شايد  واسه شما فرقي نداشته باشه جطور بول در ميارين اما واسه من مهم هستش از علم  (هرجند محدود) جطور،كجا، و در جه راهي استفاده ميشه. من بيش خودم بايد  جوابكو باشم.


شرایط همکاری فرق داره ، درسته شاید شما نمیخوای با این شرایط کار کنی و ... ولی اینو باید همون اول بگی ، مثل الان ، در مورد ادعاهای شرکت هم ، برنامه در صورت عدم حضور قفل سخت افزاری امنیت 100% داره و این مزیتی برای این موضوع هست که من خریدار نمیتونم برنامه رو با یه کلید تو یه سایت وارز آپلود کنم تا برام کرکش کنن ( این کل ماجرا هست ) اگر این مساله برای شما منطقی هست بنده و شرکت حفاظ حاظر هستیم با شما همکاری کنیم ولی اگر خیر برای شما قابل قبول نیست که هیچ.



> جوكر عزيز نظر خودشون رو كفتن.دليل نميشه به قول شما وحي آسماني باشه.
> زماني كه شما با ابزار خارجي دات نت رو نيتيو ميكنيد يعني با دات نت نيتيو  برخورد ميكنيد اين نشون ميده شما DotNet Protector ننوشتين بلكه از همون  نيتيو طور ديكه داري استفاده مي كني.


توی اون نسخه ای که از این ابزار برای تبدیل دات نت به نیتیو استفاده شده بود در کاتالوگش ذکر شده بود که سورس کد شما محافظت نمیشه و ... و همینطور کار برنامه نویسی یعنی همین ، یعنی استفاده متعدد از ابزارها ، شما در کارهای بزرگ تر نمیتونی بیای دوباره دوچرخه رو از نو بسازی ، تو نسخه 2 هدف مشتری درخواست کننده اتوماتیک سازی قفل سخت افزاری بود ( بدون ملاک امنیت ) که براش اعمال شد و دیگه شما نمیتونی بدون اطلاع از کل ماجرا در این باب اظهار نظر بکنی.

----------


## adalamdari

> خاطرتون باشه من جواب رو براتون ارسال کردم ولی دیگه خبری ازتون نشد.
> .


جناب آقای نیکجو کی جواب دادید که من ندیدم ؟ تا این لحظه هیچ جوابی از شما نگرفتم که جواب خبری هم بدهم . 
شما دارید دروغ میگید مثل مابقی حرفاتون .

شما جوابی ارسال نکردید تا به امروز  که سه ماه از آن تاریخ می گذره . آخرین جوابی که همان سه ماه پیش بعد از 11 روز پشت تلفن  بمن دادید یک جواب سربالااین بود که حفاظ درست  کار میکنه اگر باور ندارید یک فایل word را پروتکت کنید و نتیجه را ببینید .

من دانش فنی ندارم ولی از اساتید میپرسم آیا یک برنامه با تقریبا 70 تا فرم با یک فایل ورد خالی یکی هست ؟

جناب نیکجو من با افتخار محصول شما را خریدم و دلخوش بودم که از جستجوی کرک و ... خلاص شدم هر چند مطمئن بودم که این نرم افزار ایراداتی خواهد داشت ولی باز هم قبول داشتم که محصول ایرانی بخرم و تلاش کنیم تا تولیدات ایران هم حرفی برای گفتن داشته باشند . عزیز اشکالات محصول شما ،فقط شما را زیر سوال نمیبرد بلکه هرکس که برای حفاظت از تولیداتش  از آن استفاده می کند نیز زیر سوال می رود .

شما وظیفه سنگینتر از من و امثال من به دوشت هست ، آبروی شرکتهای استفاده کننده را ممکن است بخطر بیندازید . شما محصولی را که هنوز حتی برنامه ای برای نحوه خدمات به مشتریانش هم طرح نکردی داری با سماجت می فروشی چه برسد به مسایل فنی آن . بمحض فروش هم گور بابای مشتری ، با یکسری انکارها و بازی با کلمات میپیچونی .

به والله من ایرادی فنی از شما نمی گیرم و نمی توانم هم بگیرم چون دانشش را ندارم  ولی به نحوه رفتارت و احمق فرض کردن مشتریانت اعتراض دارم .
دوست عزیز شما اگر برنامتو جای 130 هزار یک میلیون و سیصد هزار بفروشی ولی بشرطی که برنامه بدون ایراد یا لا اقل کم ایراد باشه  و جوابگوی مشتریت هم باشی مطمئن باش خیلیها حاضرند با کمال میل بخرند . اگر هم از محصولت مطمئن نیستی و به اون حد نرسیده یا بشین کاملش کن و یا با همین قیمت ارزان بفروش ولی مرد باش و جواب مشتریت را بده ، نه بخاطر مشتریت بلکه بخاطر خودت و محصولت که ایراداش رفع بشه و بتوانی بقیمت بالا بفروشی .

کار شما هیچکدام از اینها نیست ، یک محصول که هنوز کامل نشده را بقیمت پایین میفروشی و فرار می کنی به این کار میگن سرکیسه کردن مردم ، و نتیجش این میشه که امثال شما همه تولیدات و تولید کنندگان داخلی را زیر سوال میبرند .

اگر از محصول کرک شده استفاده میکردم صد بار شرف داشت به اینکه از محصولی استفاده کنم که تولید کنندش جرات قبول مسولیت تولیدش و جوابگویی به مشتریش را نداره .

با تشکر

----------


## Nima NT

برنامه شما تا جایی که یادم هست مشکل داشت ، من مشکل رو رفع کردم و براتون ارسال کردم ولی اینطوری که به نظر میرسه به خاطر وقفه 3 روزه ای که ایجاد شد شما دلخور شده و دیگه تماس نگرفتید من هم دیگه از کجا بدونم که شما هنوز مشکل دارید یا خیر ، خاطرتون باشه بنده نسخه 2 پروفشنال رو هم خدمتتون ارسال کردم ولی نه کد فعالسازی گرفتید و نه جوابی.
والله علم.

----------


## adalamdari

وقفه 3 روزه ؟؟؟!!!!
جناب نیکجو خاطراتو بیخیال ، سابقه ایمیلتو چک کن بهتر از خاطر منو شما جوابگوی مساله هست . شما هیچ ایمیلی نزدید و هیچ راه حلی ارائه نکردید فقط پیچوندید 
والا من که مریض نیستم بیام اینجا و بهتون اعتراض کنم .

با تشکر

----------


## Nima NT

خوب الان که نمیتونم ، چون دیگه از شرکت دارم میرم بیرون ، انشالله فردا عکسی از صفحه Gmail خودم میگیرم و براتون میذارم تا ببینید که راست میگم.
موفق باشید.

پیوست : طبق بررسی هایی که امروز انجام دادم ، شما در ایمیل خودتون عنوان کرده بودید که تا زمانی که از نسخه 1.9 استفاده میکردید مشکلی وجود نداشت و کارتون رو راه انداخته بود ولی در استفاده از نسخه 2 به مشکل برخورد کرده بودید که بنده در پاسخ تلفنی به شما عرض کردم که میتونید از نسخه 1.9 استفاده کنید چون نسخه 2 سفارشی بوده و همونطوری که خاطرتون هست به صورت رایگان در اختیار شما قرارگرفت و مبلغی برای اون دریافت نکردیم ، حالا بنده متوجه نشدم کجای اینکار عدم پاسخگویی مناسب هست ، وقتی شما با نرم افزاری که خریداری کردید مشکلی ندارید و نرم افزار رایگان برای شما مشکل ایجاد کرده و بنده هم گفتم که بهتر هست از همون نسخه 1.9 استفاده کنید نمیتونم متوجه اشتباهم بشم که کجا اشتباه کردم.

متشکرم

----------


## rahmatipoor

سلام به همه مهندسین عزیز
می خوام یه تاپیک زیرخاکی رو بالا بیارم. خواهشا فحش ندید

بالاخره سرانجام این پروتکتور ( حفاظ ) چی شد و چه بلایی سرش اومد. آیا به جایی رسید یا نه؟

سایتشون که بالا نمیاد؟؟

----------

